# Low-Level Spieler umnieten



## Amantin (14. November 2010)

Hallo Forum,

vielleicht habe ich den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden oder bin eine zu gutmütige Seele - aber warum um alles in der Welt beschert es manchen 80er´n anscheinend orgasmusähnliche Gefühle wenn sie einen 36er Charakter oder ähnlich mehrmahls hintereinander umnieten? Befriedigt so ein Verhalten so sehr?

Ich spiele jetzt seit "erst" fünf Monaten und habe noch nie von mir aus einen Allianzler angegriffen (zumindest niemand der nicht auf meiner Stufe war), sondern mich immer nur verteidigt. Anscheinend habe ich aber den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden. Vielleicht "befriedigt" es mich auch wenn ich mich ab jetzt jeden Tag in die Startgebiete der Allianz begebe und "die Kleinen" einfach am Spielen hindere.

An alle die meinen sowas sei ehrenvoll und gut: Verzieht euch nach Tausenwinter oder in eines der anderen Schlachtfelder oder sucht Euch zumindest Charaktere Euerer Stufe aus. Das ist wenigstens einigermaßen fair.

So jetzt könnt Ihr wieder "mimimi-Thread" schimpfen oder flamen - es ist mir egal. Ich wollte einfach einmal meinen Unmut über dieses Spielverhalten ausdrücken.

Gruß an Alle


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2010)

1. Das nennt man Ganken
2. Jap, ist unfair
3. Trotzdem hätte die SuFu geholfen


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. November 2010)

PvP-Server


----------



## Vaishyana (14. November 2010)

Warum spielst du auch auf einem PVP Server? Da ist es doch wohl logisch das sowas vorkommen kann.


----------



## Kankru (14. November 2010)

PVP-Server? - Ist halt so dort!

PVE Server und PVP geflagt? - Selber schuld, oder einfach Pech gehabt.


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2010)

Freu dich doch einfach für die Leute dass sie auch mal einen Sieg hatten


----------



## therealhui (14. November 2010)

Schlussendlich geht es hier auf das "so du mir - so ich dir" zurück!

Sag mir einen 80er der nie als er gelvlt hat von einem höheren getötet wurde, warum sollte er dann es nicht auch dürfen.

Aber die einfachste Antwortet warum sie es tun ist noch immer "weil sie es können".


----------



## MewMewMewtu (14. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Freu dich doch einfach für die Leute dass sie auch mal einen Sieg hatten



Werde auch oft von 80ern beim Twinken geonehittet. Hab eig nichts dagegen
aber es nerft halt, wenn du dich dann wiederbelebst, reggst einen Mob angreifst und der typ 
dich dann schon wieder umnietet. Sowas ist nicht "ein Sieg" sonder erbärmlich.


----------



## Revan69 (14. November 2010)

Jedes mal wenn ich einen Twink erstelle passiert mir das selbe, ein 80er kommt und knallt mich um, daraufhin greife ich mir jeden Hordler den ich umnieten kann und tu das dann auch, selbst mit 80. Es ist sozusagen die befriedigung niederer Rache, allerdings haue ich keinen Hordler mehr als 1 mal um wenn er sich nicht wehren kann, soviel anstand habe ich dann doch noch.


----------



## Gucknetso (14. November 2010)

Auf nem Pvp-Server muss man mit sowas rechnen.Und wenn er an deiner Leiche auf dich wartet,gehste halt Afk und wartest bis er sich verzogen hat.Das sind meistens Spieler denen einfach langweilig ist oder die zu schlecht für bg's sind^^
mfg


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2010)

therealhui schrieb:


> Schlussendlich geht es hier auf das "so du mir - so ich dir" zurück!
> 
> Sag mir einen 80er der nie als er gelvlt hat von einem höheren getötet wurde, warum sollte er dann es nicht auch dürfen.
> [...]


wieso sollte mans auch eifnach lassen, sondern den teufelskreis unterstützen?...


----------



## Cumulonimbus (14. November 2010)

Hab oft genug beobachtet das 80er sogar auf 10er oder sogar 5er losgegangen sind. Das finde ich einfach erbärmlich. Auf einen PVP kann ich das noch so in etwa nachvollziehen aber nicht auf einen PVE.


----------



## Ethan~ (14. November 2010)

Wenn du dich über so etwas aufregst, solltest du dich wirklich zu erst fragen, warum du auf einen PvP Server gegangen bist und evtl. den Server wechseln.

Ich für meinen Teil bin einer derjenigen, die gerne mal lowies abklatschen wenn ich sie auf meinem Weg sehe.
Warum?



therealhui schrieb:


> Aber die einfachste Antwortet warum sie es tun ist noch immer "weil sie es können".



Darum. Und weil ich dann immer herzhaft lache, wenn ich daran, denke, wie tierisch sich der gegenüber jetzt aufregen muss ( oder die Gruppe aus 2/3 Freunden).
Klingt gemein, ist es auch, aber wir haben uns schließlich dazu entschlossen auf einem PvP Server zu spielen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2010)

Cumulonimbus schrieb:


> Hab oft genug beobachtet das 80er sogar auf 10er oder sogar 5er losgegangen sind. Das finde ich einfach erbärmlich. Auf einen PVP kann ich das noch so in etwa nachvollziehen aber nicht auf einen PVE.


Wieso kannst es auf einem PvP Server eher nachvollziehen? o_O
Ich kanns auf nem PvE Server nicht nachvollziehen, weil man da als Lowie eh nicht geflaggt rumlaufen sollte.


----------



## Shaila (14. November 2010)

Naja PvP - Server. Es gilt: Was ein Feind ist, ist eben ein Feind und muss sterben. Spiele zwar nicht auf einem PvP - Server und ich würde mich auch nicht extra an einen Spieler anheften oder in ein Startgebiet gehen, aber ich töte auch alles, was mir vor den Bogen kommt und wer auf einem PvE - Server PvP anhat ist selbst Schuld. Okay, wenn man während des Levelns RnD - Schlachtfelder macht vielleicht, aber sonst nicht. Feind ist Feind und nur ein toter Feind ist ein guter Feind.


----------



## DarkØm3n (14. November 2010)

Also...erstmal gebe ich dir Recht, ich verstehe dieses Verhalten auch nicht.
Jedoch ist dein mimimi sinnfrei - wieso? Mh....PvP-Server...tjoar...kannste dir denken warum der so heißt.


- in Gedanken bei der Wollmilchsau -


----------



## Seryma (14. November 2010)

Ich spiele auf meinem Heimserver mittlerweile auf beiden Seiten, wenn ich gegankt werde, logge ich gern auf die andere Seite und frage nach, was das denn bitte soll...

die geistreichste Antwort: 

"Lol... Horde 4tw... /ignore"

Es gibt eben schlaue Leute...

ich für meinen Teil haue extrem selten jemanden um, der mehr als 5 lvl unter mir is... einzige Ausnahme: Notwehr. ^^


----------



## Hordewikinger (14. November 2010)

also ich spiele aufm pvp server und 2 kumpels und ich waren heut wieder von strangel über späherkuppe über goldhain über sturmwind nach ironforge unterwegs und haben auch alles geknallt was uns übern weg gelaufen ist, zwar ham wir auch welche unter lvl 20 gesehen die in ihren gebieten noch nich gehittet werden durften aber egal auf dem weg ham wir genug leute gesehen die gestorb en sind darunter glaub ich 2x der gleiche magier lvl 20, ein magier vll 36 ein todesritter lvl 60, jäger, dudu, krieger, priester und noch n dk lvl 80 und vieles mehr in den städten wir ham alles geschnetztelt was ging und wenn wir gestorben sind ham wir uns im ts gute strategien überlegt  

und ausserdem ich spiele auf nen pvp server weil ich WOLLTE dass ich mal von 80 gehittet werde ich meine das gehört dazu und schürt ein bisschen den wunderschönen zorn der anderen fraktion gegenüber, i love to gank and i love to be ganked ^^.


----------



## VILOGITY (14. November 2010)

Amantin schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> vielleicht habe ich den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden oder bin eine zu gutmütige Seele - aber warum um alles in der Welt beschert es manchen 80er´n anscheinend orgasmusähnliche Gefühle wenn sie einen 36er Charakter oder ähnlich mehrmahls hintereinander umnieten? Befriedigt so ein Verhalten so sehr?
> 
> ...



Och bitte ;-)
Du solltest ein bisschen Mitleid zeigen mit den Menschen die geistig etwas zurück geblieben sind.
Mal ehrlich, was sollen die kleinen grenzdebilen Würstchen auch sonst mit ihrer Zeit anfangen, will gerade keiner mit ihnen spielen und dann is es
den kleine halt recht schnell langweilig.
Da man gegen andere im BG halt auch auch aufs Maul bekommen kann, ist es natürlich nice kleine Chars per Autohit zum FH zu befördern.
Bei lowis ganken is die Gefahr halt klein, dass des "Spielers" kleines "Ego" gekrängt werden könnte.

Es gibt ja noch die Ausrede aller low Skiller "weil ich es kann" dazu nur " Wenn du überhaupt was könntest müsstest du net 40 lvl kleinere Ganken"

Also hab ein bissl Mitleid mit den kleinen gelangweilten verlierern.
Ihre Eltern müssen ihnen immer Essenreste in den Ranzen mit packen, dass wenigstens 1x am Tag die Hunde mit ihnen spielen.


----------



## lordxanatos (14. November 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Och bitte ;-)
> Du solltest ein bisschen Mitleid zeigen mit den Menschen die geistig etwas zurück geblieben sind.
> Mal ehrlich, was sollen die kleinen grenzdebilen Würstchen auch sonst mit ihrer Zeit anfangen, will gerade keiner mit ihnen spielen und dann is es
> den kleine halt recht schnell langweilig.
> ...



du willst uns ernsthaft etwas von geistig zurückgebliebenen erzählen und beleidigst gleich wild herum?
das ist erbärmlich


----------



## feivel666 (14. November 2010)

oja das umnieten von lowies beschert einigen mehr als nurn orgasmus ein gefühl von macht oder so!ich spiel ca 5jahre wow aufm pvp server und das problem is das die meisten das wort pvp nicht verstehn.
pvp heist Spieler gegen Spieler und nicht sinnfrei lowies zu killen,einen stunden lang zu gäncken nach dem man sich wiederbelebt hat oder einen im mob kampf anzugreifen.
ich finds traurig das viele so andern den spass am spiel nehmen 

wechsel den server auch wenns dich ein paar euro kostet anders wirds dir mit jedem twink so ergehn aufm pvpserver


----------



## Hordewikinger (14. November 2010)

lordxanatos schrieb:


> du willst uns ernsthaft etwas von geistig zurückgebliebenen erzählen und beleidigst gleich wild herum?
> das ist erbärmlich



seh ich o so


----------



## Atraz (14. November 2010)

Desperad schrieb:


> Unser Auslandskorrespondent Hung Nong bestätigte, dass heute am 14. November 2010 um 17:24 Uhr MEZ ein Sack Reis (Basmati) in der Provinz Guangdong umgefallen ist. Menschen kamen dabei nicht zu Schaden, allerdings wurde eine trächtige eierlegende Wollmilchsau verletzt.
> 
> Die Börse reagierte prompt. So fällt der Preis von Basmati-Reis seitdem kontinuierlich. "Das Risiko weiterer Umfälle ist uns zu groß, da ziehen wir lieber den Schwanz ein und setzen auf Kartoffeln", beschreibt der Börsianer John McLoore das Vorgehen. Die Regierung ergriff bereits erste Präventivmaßnahmen und gab Sack-Airbags in Auftrag. Staatsoberhaupt Hu Jintao erklärte den Vorfall zur Chefsache.
> 
> ...



Sinnvollster Beitrag bisher


----------



## Nicolanda (14. November 2010)

Desperad schrieb:


> Unser Auslandskorrespondent Hung Nong bestätigte, dass heute am 14. November 2010 um 17:24 Uhr MEZ ein Sack Reis (Basmati) in der Provinz Guangdong umgefallen ist. Menschen kamen dabei nicht zu Schaden, allerdings wurde eine trächtige eierlegende Wollmilchsau verletzt.
> 
> Die Börse reagierte prompt. So fällt der Preis von Basmati-Reis seitdem kontinuierlich. "Das Risiko weiterer Umfälle ist uns zu groß, da ziehen wir lieber den Schwanz ein und setzen auf Kartoffeln", beschreibt der Börsianer John McLoore das Vorgehen. Die Regierung ergriff bereits erste Präventivmaßnahmen und gab Sack-Airbags in Auftrag. Staatsoberhaupt Hu Jintao erklärte den Vorfall zur Chefsache.
> 
> ...



made my day xD


----------



## feivel666 (14. November 2010)

Ethan~ schrieb:


> Wenn du dich über so etwas aufregst, solltest du dich wirklich zu erst fragen, warum du auf einen PvP Server gegangen bist und evtl. den Server wechseln.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil bin einer derjenigen, die gerne mal lowies abklatschen wenn ich sie auf meinem Weg sehe.
> Warum?
> ...



tja dann gehörst du zu der mehrheit die das wort pvp absolut nicht verstanden hat


----------



## Neme16 (14. November 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> PvP-Server



ich wollts grad sagen , spielt aufm pvp server und wundert sich wenn da ally oder hordler umgehauen werden 
pvp ist krieg / haste mal gesehn das frauen und kinder oder Rote Kreuz im krieg verschont wurden ? kannst ja auch nen thread machen und dein unmut kund tun !

geh auf nen pve server


----------



## Adfg43 (14. November 2010)

ich warte immer wie sich pvp geflagte low lvls mir gegenüberverhalten z.b. grüßen sie oder verbeugen sie sich sogar lass ich sie leben. wenn ich bespuckt oder so werde sterben sie  wenn sie nix machen werf ich ab und an ne münze^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (14. November 2010)

therealhui schrieb:


> Aber die einfachste Antwortet warum sie es tun ist noch immer "weil sie es können".



Man könnte es auch sagen es war unfair von mir, als ich mit meinem PvP Twink (29) einen 42er mage umgehauen habe.
Ansonsten habe ich nie gegankt, höchstens auf den Main geloggt um Rachefeldzüge um Nesingwarys zu starten.


Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Norica (14. November 2010)

mir stellt sich die frage warum du dann auf ein PvP server angefangen hast 

genau das ist der grund warum ich auf einem PvE server spiele


----------



## BlizzLord (14. November 2010)

Das nennt man abschneiden des Nachschubs. 

Die kleinen töten damit sie später nicht als t11 Krieger angestürmt kommen und dich weghauen.

Hat alles einen Sinn!


----------



## Onenightman (14. November 2010)

Amantin schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> vielleicht habe ich den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden oder bin eine zu gutmütige Seele - aber warum um alles in der Welt beschert es manchen 80er´n anscheinend orgasmusähnliche Gefühle wenn sie einen 36er Charakter oder ähnlich mehrmahls hintereinander umnieten? Befriedigt so ein Verhalten so sehr?
> 
> ...



Wenn dich sowass stört spiel nicht auf einem PvP server da sag ich nur Selbst schuld. Und flamen bringt dir auch nix davon wirst du dann auch nicht 80 und kannst dich auch nicht an den 80gern rächen und ja es ist lustig lowbobs wie dich abzuschlachten^^.


----------



## Saladarxyz (14. November 2010)

wir spielen ja world of warcraft und nicht hello kitty online


----------



## Vadesh (14. November 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, wird man davor beim betreten eines PvP-Servers gewarnt. Wer diese Warnungen ignoriert und sich trotzdem dazu entschließt, dort einen Char zu erstellen, der darf nun wirklich nicht meckern.


----------



## Onenightman (14. November 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> wir spielen ja world of warcraft und nicht hello kitty online



Hello Kitty gibts in WoW auch aber nur auf pve servern Ostern und Weinacht^^


----------



## reappy (14. November 2010)

Also grundlegend finde ich hier viele Antworten ziehmlich anmaßend.

Der TE hat geschrieben er spielt erst seit 5 Monaten, also kann man davon ausgehen das er noch nicht alle gepflogenheiten kennt.
Auch die falsche beschreibung der Server lockt viele neue Spieler auf falsche Server.

Als neuer Spieler kann man beim durchlesen der Serverlisten (und alle die ich kenne haben den ersten Server mit bedacht gewählt) sehr wohl auf den gedanken kommen das man NUR auf pvp Servern pvp machen kann.
dies ist auch mit sicherheit ein Grund warum viele Spieler fälschlicherweise auf einem PVP Server landen und dann die Welt nicht mehr verstehen.

Würde Blizz den Servern ordentliche Namen geben und die Beschreibung anpassen würde das sicher nicht passieren.

Beschreibungen könnten etwa so aussehen:

PVE - Normale Server auf den alles möglich ist (auch PVP), Aber man wird nicht dazu gezwungen wenn man nicht will.

GVP - Hier könnt ihr euch so richtig durchganken lassen. Mehr pvp ist zwar nicht möglich als auf PVE Servern aber ihr könnt jederzeit und überall von übermächtigen Gegnern gegen die ihr keine chance habt Stundenlang gegankt werden.


Dann wäre es sicher vielen Spielern klarer Was sie wählen wenn sie PVP aussuchen.


----------



## Werhamster (14. November 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> wir spielen ja world of warcraft und nicht hello kitty online


*erstellt sich Hello Kitty Online Account*


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. November 2010)

Amantin schrieb:


> An alle die meinen sowas sei ehrenvoll und gut: Verzieht euch nach Tausenwinter oder in eines der anderen Schlachtfelder oder sucht Euch zumindest Charaktere Euerer Stufe aus. Das ist wenigstens einigermaßen fair.



Oh man du hast mich schwer getroffen!

Alter ernsthaft, es ist ein Spiel. Geh auf nen PvE Server wenn es dich so SEHR nervt!

Die Leute die dich ganken wurden selber während des Levelns abgeschlachtet, und verspüren große lust das selbe auch mit dir zu tun.

Ist doch lustig wenn man anschließend wartet bis die typen afk gehen um sie dann umzuboxen xD
Ach Umloggen ist auch noch sehr spaßig xD


----------



## Onenightman (14. November 2010)

reappy schrieb:


> Also grundlegend finde ich hier viele Antworten ziehmlich anmaßend.
> 
> Der TE hat geschrieben er spielt erst seit 5 Monaten, also kann man davon ausgehen das er noch nicht alle gepflogenheiten kennt.
> Auch die falsche beschreibung der Server lockt viele neue Spieler auf falsche Server.
> ...




GVP wtf?
Und man muss sich nich durchnehmen lassen wenn man freunde hat die einen helfen können^^


----------



## LingLing85 (14. November 2010)

1. Mir geht bei sowas auch immer einer ab, wenn ich mit meinem 80er Warri unterwegs bin.

2. PvP-Server...musst du mit rechnen.

3. vote for /sticky


----------



## Reo_MC (14. November 2010)

Das Low-Level-Ganken hat nichts mit Dummheit oder Unfähigkeit des Gankers zu tun, manche sagen nur einfach zu kräftig Hallo.

Spaß beiseite: Man kann sich doch nicht ernsthaft auf einem PvP-Server rumtreiben und erwarten nicht angegriffen zu werden?
Ich ganke zwar nicht selber Low-Level-Charaktere, aber wenn mir ein PvP-Geflaggter 80er entgegenläuft oder mich einer angreift, gibts auf die Nüsse.
Und auf Twinks achte ich darauf nicht PvP-Geflaggt zu sein, und nur einen Gegner anzugreifen wenn ich sicher bin dass er stirbt


----------



## Arasouane (14. November 2010)

Ja bist du deppert, was hab ich mich am Anfang des Spieles darüber aufregen können. Ich wollt scho a psychologische Abhandlung über die vermeintlichen bescheurten Charaktere (Psychopathen) schreiben.

Tja, das Problem sitzt aber 50cm vorm Bildschirm. Man selbst.

Und wenn du deine Emotion runteschraubst und klar im Kopf wirst gibts ein paar einfache Fakten:

* Is ein PVP server. Hast du dich falsch entschieden, dann entscheide dich um. Transe auf einen PVE oder RP Server. Was sind schon 20 Mükken gegen den Ärger.
* Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du keinen 80er Main hast is sehr sehr gering. Also höchstwahrscheinlich OpenPVP-Provokation
* Und jetzt kommt das wichtigste: Es ist ein MMO. Es gibt einen Allgemeinen Channel. Es gibt genug LEute die dir helfen können. Also, wenn du das Spiel spielst - dann spiele es mit allen Möglichkeiten. 

Denn, hast du schonmal erlebt, wenn ein paar 80er zu Hilfe eilen und du zusehen kannst, wie sie den anderen jagen? 1000x spannender als questen sag ich dir.

Also ich "ganke" mittlerweile auch um solche Jagden zu provozieren. Is einfach superspannend....auch wenn ich am Ende immer verreck 

Viel Spass noch und mach dir nicht so nen Kopp.

Lg Ara


----------



## Moi dix Mois (14. November 2010)

an den TE: mach dir weniger gedanken drüber

auf nem PvP server ist es nunmal so-es gibt solche und solche spieler
wenn du glück hast reiten sie an dir vorbei oder helfen noch den mob, den du im target hast, zu meucheln- bei nem schlechten tag darfst du halt alle paar minuten wieder beim geistheiler anfangen und dich vorwärts wipen.

vielleicht solltest du einen serverwechsel in betracht ziehen oder du lebst halt damit wies bei dir momentan abläuft. aber selbst auf nem pve server kannst du solche spieler haben die dir gnadenlos sämtlichste questgeber und npc in deinem dorf abschlachten- nur das du dabei gemütlich zuschauen kannst. 

ich spiel auf beiden realm´s und muss sagen. auf dem pvp realm such ich mir dann schon leute aus für die ich ehre bekomme-der rest hat glück gehabt. auf dem pve realm gehts nach dem motto: wer pvp aktiv hat ist selber schuld wenn er ein sternenfeuer mit 20k reingeknallt bekommt. 



achja. Das Ding mit dem Reisreport ist klasse XD


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (14. November 2010)

Warum man Kleine umnietet?
Naja...warum nietet man denn so gerne Critter um?
Ganz einfach, weils klatscht.


Was jedoch nicht ganz so toll ist, ist das Ganken.
Kann man ja gerne machen, wenn man auf der gleichen Stufe ist, aber sicherlich nicht an Lowbies rumballern.
Sowas stört den Spielfluss und ist wirklich ne ziemlich miese Masche.


----------



## Benegeserit (14. November 2010)

solange du auf einem pvp server spielst, kannst du da leider nichts machen.
entweder du stumpfst irgenwann ab und regst dich nicht mehr drüber auf,
oder du wechselst den server oder wirst auch mal zu nem lowi killer^^


----------



## Amantin (14. November 2010)

Ich beschwere mich nicht darüber, sondern finde es einfach nur unfair. PvP ist als Kräftemessen von Spielern gedacht. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt sollte es eigentlich klar sein, dass ein Kräftemessen nur zwischen Gegener stattfinden kann, die in Ausrüstung und Attributen ähnlich sind. Dazu zitiere ich:



> PvP bezeichnet ein Kräftemessen zwischen Spielern oder Spielergruppen. Dies findet je nach Spiel auf unterschiedliche Art und Weise statt und Erfolg oder Misserfolg sollten rein theoretisch nur von den Fähigkeiten des Spielers und den Fähigkeiten und der Ausrüstung des Spieler-Charakters (Avatar) abhängig sein.



Ferner sind es eigentlich sportliche Motive die bei PvP im Vordergrund stehen sollten und nicht der Spaß am behindern von Anfängercharakteren.

Zu der Serverbezeichnung sei gesagt, dass es in der Tat bessere Beschreibungen für das vornehmliche Spielverhalten gibt, als Blizzard anwendet.

Ich verstehe hier die Meinungen und dass diese bei einem solchen Thema natürlich weit differenziert ausfallen. Für meinen Teil bleibe ich dabei, dass ich mich mit vergleichbaren Charakteren messen werde.

VG


----------



## Raindog (14. November 2010)

Amantin schrieb:


> vielleicht habe ich den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden oder bin eine zu gutmütige Seele - aber warum um alles in der Welt beschert es manchen 80er´n anscheinend orgasmusähnliche Gefühle wenn sie einen 36er Charakter oder ähnlich mehrmahls hintereinander umnieten? Befriedigt so ein Verhalten so sehr?



Ja tut es.

Jedes Mal wenn ich mit meinem 80er Gladiator auf dem PvP-Server einlogge und einen "Kleinen" umbrezel, dann fühl ich mich so gut, dass das Höschen gewechselt werden muss. 
Ich bin ein saditisch-böswilliges Arschloch. Und wenn ich keine "Kleinen" erwische kille ich bevorzugt Questgeber und Flugpunkt-NPCs
Außerdem sind meine Tasten 1-3 mit den Makros /spit  /lol  und /rofl belegt.

Aber mal ernsthaft: 
Wie schon Andere sagten ist der Sinn des PvP den Gegner auszuschalten. Allerdings sollte man vielleicht ein bisschen differenzieren.
Wenn ich am TWS einen 75er Allianzler sehe kenne ich keine Gnade. Auch nicht wenn er farmt. Ob nun Erz oder Blümchen.
Aber in einem Gebiet für "Kleinere" lasse ich das sein. Warum denn?
Wenn ich in die Verlegenheit komme, helfe ich sogar. Allerdings vorsichtig. Unaufmerksames AoE kann dann schmerzhaft werden.


Abschließend eine kleine Anekdote:

Als das Schlotternacht-Event war, habe auch ich versucht die Stinkbomben in Süderstade zu zünden. Allerdings mit einem Schamanen irgendwo zwischen 35-40.
Natürlich hatten ein paar Allianzler nichts besseres zu tun, als ihre Heimat zu verteidigen (Sauerei aber auch!)
Kurz um: Ich bin gefühlte 50 mal gestorben. Die letzte Bombe wurde gepflanzt und die Wachen hatten mich fast gekillt.
Mehr tot als lebendig habe ich es dann fast aus der Stadt geschafft. Verfolgt von einem DK. 
Ich dachte so bei mir:

"Klasse, ne Arschloch. Der wartet bis ich die vermeindliche Sicherheit erreichte habe, pullt mich mit dem Todesgriff und ich bin wieder tot."

Und was soll ich sagen - Der Todesgriff kam. Allerdings hat er mir einen Puma vom Hinter gezogen, der mich mit sicherheit gekillt hätte.
Auf der Straße in Sicherheit stellte er sich neben mich, winkte und verabschiedete sich.

Fazit:

Es muss nicht immer nur auf die Kleinen sein.


Dog -Ahh das ist also ein Weltbo.... der Geistheiler? Nett!


----------



## Obsurd (14. November 2010)

Du bist sicher auf einem pvp server und beschwerst dich darüber.


Es ist schon lustig Low-Level Spieler zu töten, ein paar holen dann ihre mains hervor und versuchen dich zu killen und merken dann das sie schlecht sind muahahaha 



FÜR DIE ALLIANZ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Einer von vielen (14. November 2010)

Also nachdem ich mehrere Charaktere auf nem PVP-Server hochgezogen hab, spiel ich inzwischen nur noch auf einem PVE-Server. Warum? 
Von allen Kämpfen, die ich beim Leveln erlebt habe, war nur einmal ein Kampf dabei, bei dem es "fair" zuging: war damals ein Hexenmeister, der gewartet hatte bis ich meinen Mob down hatte, dann mir signalisiert hatte, dass er kämpfen möchte und hat dann sogar noch gewartet bis ich gereggt hatte.  Naja hab leider trotzdem verloren  Nachem rezzen war er noch in der nähe, hat mir aber nichts mehr getan.
Bei allen anderen Kämpfen war der gegner stets mehrere Level über mir oder hatte gewartet bis ich mit mehreren Mobs beschäftigt war bzw. nach nem Kampf so gut wie tot war. 
Da ich selbst solche situationen nicht ausnütze war mir des ganze auf dauer zu blöd, daher jetzt nur noch PVE-Server. 
Open-PVP ist eigentlich nur in 1kWinter ausgeglichen und das kann ich auch auf meinem PVE-Server haben. (sofern zumindest halbwegs die Spieleranzahl ausgeglichen ist)

mfg


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

An sich ist es unfair, aber dafür gibt es eine klare & sehr leichte Regelung :
"Weil sie's können".

Mehr nicht.

L.G. Luc -


----------



## Areso (14. November 2010)

Ganken macht Spass!

Aye!



Rot ist Tot !


----------



## Gnorfal (14. November 2010)

> *  Low-Level Spieler umnieten Warum? *



Eine Facette des Spiels und somit legitim.

Gegenfrage: Warum nicht, wenn man es tun kann im Spiel?

Die Antwort auf Deine Frage, lieber TE, liefert ein "Seemanns Lutschbonbon": "Sind sie zu stark, bist Du zu schwach!"


----------



## Su-Si (14. November 2010)

Tjaja,  verpfuschtes Selbstwertgefühl aufpolieren - oder neudeutsch "ganken" - kann schon nervig sein. 

Ja, es ist möglich, insbesondere auf einem PvP-Server. 

Ja, mit so etwas musst du rechnen.

Ja,  ist unfair.

Ja, sagt eine Menge über den Ganker aus.

Nein, es lohnt sich nicht aufzuregen. Ausloggen, einen zweiten Char ausprobieren, später weitermachen. 2. Möglichkeit: Gilde, Freunde oder Fremde zur Hilfe holen. 

Aber: 

Stell dir vor, du wärst geistig schlicht strukturiert, deine Freundin hätte dich verlassen, der Chef hätte dich gefeuert und deine Mama mag dich nicht mehr, auf dem Heimweg wurdest du nass geregnet, der Alkohol ist alle, das Portmonaie ist leer und der Dealer an der Ecke will Bares.  Du setzt dich an den Rechner (der noch läuft, bald wird der Strom abgeklemmt) und versuchst deinen Frust im PvP in den BG loszuwerden...leider musst du feststellen, dass jeder besser ist als du und dich gnadenlos ein ums andere mal niederstreckt. Nachdem du auch noch vielfach mit /spit und /lol und /rofl bedacht worden bist, beschliesst du, dich lieber mit Ebenbürtigen zu messen und suchst dir als 80er eben einen lev 36er aus, um zumindest eine theoretische Wahrscheinlichkeit zu haben zu siegen .... und siehe da, es hat geklappt. Der dreckige Gegner liegt im Dreck. Dem hast du es gegeben! der steht so schnell nicht mehr auf! Das wird ihn lehren, sich mit DIR angelegt zu haben! Was? Der steht wieder auf? Hat er noch nicht gelernt, dass es in DEINER Macht steht, ihn niederzustrecken wann und wie es dir beliebt? Ha, schmecke er erneut deinen kühlen Stahl...

Nach allem: Willst du dem Armen wirklich seinen letzten Spass nehmen?  Steh auf und stirb wie ein Mann^^


----------



## Shelung (14. November 2010)

Da ich viel in azeroth unterwegs bin wegen solo raids und co.

Laufen mir oft lowies über den weg.


Da ich seit kurzem auf nem pvp server bin und in einer so passenden gilde *A bunch of gankers* ^^ hat der lowie eine chance von kanpp 5% das ich keine lust habe iohn zu töten.

Manchmal ganke ich auch lowies. Dann kommt en 80ger paladin der sich für siegfried hällt und dann am ende seinen paladin kumpel anflamet er soll helfen da ich ja so overpowerd wäre *Bin hunter^^*



Natürlich kriege ich keinen orgasmus wenn ich lowies kille aber es gehört für mich dazu. Feinde müssen besiegt werden.


Deshalb bin ich mit meiner gilde oft in städten und wir campieren da einfach mal 1+ stunden und verhindern jeglichen betrieb. Bosse sind dabei wurst.



Natürlich sit es nicht lobreich in einem startgebiet zu campen. Durchrennen und töten ja aber nicht lvl 10ner campen.




Aber wer sich darüber beschwert sollte wohl besser barbie online zocken.


----------



## Hamrock (14. November 2010)

Joar stimmt schon es ist echt nervig dauernt umgenietet zu werden.. aber andererseits macht es auch spaß es selber zu tun.
Ich find es viel schlimmer wenn ich mit meinem 80er angegriffen werde, mich sichtlich nicht zu wehr setze und trotzdem umgehauen werd. Naja was solls leben geht weiter.


----------



## madmurdock (14. November 2010)

2 Sachen.

1. Transferier oder fang neu auf nem Pve Server an.
2. Ja, keine Diskussion. Low Ganking ist low. Aber wie auch im echten Leben gibt es auch im Virtuellen Ar*chloecher, die xy kompensieren muessen. Damit du sie umgehst Punkt 1. beherzigen.


----------



## Shelung (14. November 2010)

Achja und ich finde low ganking ist eben nicht low.


Die leute befriedigen sich doch net daran. Vieleicht haben sie spaß aber das gehört zum spiel.


Ich finde es idioticher alle leute ihre wege gehen zu lassen oder nicht zu bekämpfen wenn sie die hände hoch nehmen.



Man das Game heißt: World of Warcraft


----------



## Felix^^ (14. November 2010)

therealhui schrieb:


> Schlussendlich geht es hier auf das "so du mir - so ich dir" zurück!



Also ich kenn nur "so du mir - so ich dir doppelt und zehnfach" ^^


----------



## Grimoire91 (14. November 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Och bitte ;-)
> Du solltest ein bisschen Mitleid zeigen mit den Menschen die geistig etwas zurück geblieben sind.
> Mal ehrlich, was sollen die kleinen grenzdebilen Würstchen auch sonst mit ihrer Zeit anfangen, will gerade keiner mit ihnen spielen und dann is es
> den kleine halt recht schnell langweilig.
> ...



Du bist auch nicht viel Besser, ziehst über andere her.

Nur so kannst du also dein Frust rauslassen... ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit warum die mimimi Flamer nicht auf einen gottverdammten RP-Server spielen.

OMG ich wurde geganked ... *umlog* *mimimi... käse zum whine*

Ich wurde auch oft geganked na und? Ich rufe paar Kollegen die freuen sich die anderen zu ganken... PvP ist was tolles, nicht immer die gleiche Mist, Spieler lernen aus Fehlern, die meisten die Lowies campen/ganken wollen ja das ihre Mains oder Freunde kommen, also wayne juckts?

Tut uns einen Gefallen, spielt auf einen anderen Server oder hört auf mit WoW und macht was sinnvolles...


----------



## IkilledKenny (14. November 2010)

Ich verweiße mal (falls noch nicht geschehen) auf dieses Artikel hier =) 


http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/17329/WoW-Cataclysm-Beta-Ganker-Schutz-fuer-die-Kleinen-Wachen-leveln-auf-Stufe-90


----------



## Shiraku (14. November 2010)

ich habe das gefühl das die wachen zu low sind ich queste grade mit nem twink in tanaris und werde ständig von 80er in der stadt ungeklatscht denen die wachen nichts mehr anhaben können


----------



## BlizzLord (14. November 2010)

Ich töte ab und zu beim vorbeigehen auch mal 1 oder 2 Lowies.

Das einzige was wirklich nervt sind Leute die ein und diesselbe Person 2-3 Stunden lang "farmen".


----------



## Totemwächter (14. November 2010)

Amantin schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> vielleicht habe ich den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden oder bin eine zu gutmütige Seele - aber warum um alles in der Welt beschert es manchen 80er´n anscheinend orgasmusähnliche Gefühle wenn sie einen 36er Charakter oder ähnlich mehrmahls hintereinander umnieten? Befriedigt so ein Verhalten so sehr?
> 
> ...


Weil es auch im echten leben so ist?
Das kleine von großen verdroschen werden!
Wenn du kein bock hast gehauen zu werden geh auf ein PvE realm, Fertig -.-


----------



## Avolus (14. November 2010)

Also ich kille auch Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion, selbst wenn sie vom Level her viel niedriger sind.
Wenn man auf einem PvP-Realm spielt, muss man sich nunmal damit auseinandersetzen, dass ein Kill jederzeit passieren kann.

Ich kille den auch 2-mal hintereinander, wenn ich Spaß daran habe.
Kommt immer drauf an, ich lasse auch manch andere niedrigstufige am Leben.
Das entscheiden sie selbst, wenn sie sich den Namen, die Klasse und die Rasse aussuchen.
Nebst diesen Faktoren, würde ich meinen dass es auch ganz darauf an kommt, ob man gerade Lust dazu hat.

Es gibt mir irgendwie dieses *muhaha* oder evil feeling.
Wozu Pv[niedrigstufigeren]P? Weils dazu gehört.

Achja, ich vergreife mich selbstverständlich nicht an Gegnern, gegen die ich wahrscheinlich keine Chance hätte.
Aber das machen ja niedrigstufige auch nicht, wa ;D

OMG, bin ich heute ehrlich ^^

#edit: Achja, ich kille selbstverständlich nicht während mein Ziel einer Begleit-Quest nachgeht. Soviel Anstand habe ich dann doch


----------



## Super PePe (14. November 2010)

Für diese verregneten Tage habe ich vor Sturmwind ein lvl1er rumstehen. Einfach als Geist warten bis sich einer nach einem verlorenen Duell zum reggen hinsetzt. Das ist dann der Moment meiner Wiedergeburt und seines Todes. In der Hinsetzbewegung hinter ihm wiederbeleben und onehitten. Klappt in 1 von 10 Versuchen. Eventuell kommst du noch dazu ihm eine /lol hinterher zuschicken. 

Rache ist Blutwurst


----------



## knollomueller (14. November 2010)

ich handhabe sowas flexibel.
im normalfall lasse ich low-lvl in ruhe. wenn mir aber ein "hórdèkillêr" oder "Arâgorn" über den weg läuft hat der arsch kirmes.
pvp-rp server.


----------



## Moi dix Mois (14. November 2010)

knollomueller schrieb:


> ich handhabe sowas flexibel.
> im normalfall lasse ich low-lvl in ruhe. wenn mir aber ein "hórdèkillêr" oder "Arâgorn" über den weg läuft hat der arsch kirmes.
> pvp-rp server.



wenn es nach diesen auswahlkriterien geht wünscht ich das der pve-realm sich in einen pvp verwandelt mit friendly fire. manche leuten könnte man für ihre namen schellte XD


----------



## mijasma (14. November 2010)

Ich spiel nur PvP Server einfach weils spannender ist und zwar genau deswegen, weil man jederzeit angegriffen werden kann.


Das man beim Twinken von nem höheren im Vorbeigehen umgeklatscht wird ist ok, aber Ganken von low lvl mit 80er und davon redet der Te, ist auch auf PvP Severn einfach nur arm


----------



## Grombash (14. November 2010)

Desperad schrieb:


> Unser Auslandskorrespondent Hung Nong bestätigte, dass heute am 14. November 2010 um 17:24 Uhr MEZ ein Sack Reis (Basmati) in der Provinz Guangdong umgefallen ist. Menschen kamen dabei nicht zu Schaden, allerdings wurde eine trächtige eierlegende Wollmilchsau verletzt.
> 
> Die Börse reagierte prompt. So fällt der Preis von Basmati-Reis seitdem kontinuierlich. "Das Risiko weiterer Umfälle ist uns zu groß, da ziehen wir lieber den Schwanz ein und setzen auf Kartoffeln", beschreibt der Börsianer John McLoore das Vorgehen. Die Regierung ergriff bereits erste Präventivmaßnahmen und gab Sack-Airbags in Auftrag. Staatsoberhaupt Hu Jintao erklärte den Vorfall zur Chefsache.
> 
> ...



Made my day!


----------



## Lily:) (14. November 2010)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Weil es auch im echten leben so ist?
> Das kleine von großen verdroschen werden!
> Wenn du kein bock hast gehauen zu werden geh auf ein PvE realm, Fertig -.-



Ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?! *lach*


----------



## CarpoX (14. November 2010)

1. mimimi
2. flame

Spiel nicht auf einem PvP-Server sondern auf einem PvE-Server, mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Vatenkeist (14. November 2010)

tjo sei mal froh das du nicht stundenlang am friedhof/leiche gecamped wurdest =)
ich töte auch fast alles was mir vor die flinte kommt - ist nunmal roter balken= feind= ziel/töten.
was glaubst du wie es auf pvp servern abgeht beim kommenden lvln oder damals zu 2.4 zeiten die insel.
das macht nunmal einen großteil meines spaßes in wow aus - neben dem raiden.


----------



## daturah (14. November 2010)

Adfg43 schrieb:


> ich warte immer wie sich pvp geflagte low lvls mir gegenüberverhalten z.b. grüßen sie oder verbeugen sie sich sogar lass ich sie leben. wenn ich bespuckt oder so werde sterben sie  wenn sie nix machen werf ich ab und an ne münze^^




wow..du bist ja toll!
zu den anderen "is halt pvp-server"- leuten:

pvp bitte..aber keine low lvl ganks..das find ich ultra schwach. ne 10lvl +- begrenzung wäre toll.
aber labert ruhig alles runter und gankt weiter die kleinen & schwachen, weil ihr in bgs abstinkt.


----------



## Exicoo (14. November 2010)

und was bringt dieser thread jetzt?... klar regt es auf, aber man muss doch nicht gleich deswegen nen thread eröffnen!


----------



## bossi66 (14. November 2010)

Desperad schrieb:


> Unser Auslandskorrespondent Hung Nong bestätigte, dass heute am 14. November 2010 um 17:24 Uhr MEZ ein Sack Reis (Basmati) in der Provinz Guangdong umgefallen ist. Menschen kamen dabei nicht zu Schaden, allerdings wurde eine trächtige eierlegende Wollmilchsau verletzt.
> 
> Die Börse reagierte prompt. So fällt der Preis von Basmati-Reis seitdem kontinuierlich. "Das Risiko weiterer Umfälle ist uns zu groß, da ziehen wir lieber den Schwanz ein und setzen auf Kartoffeln", beschreibt der Börsianer John McLoore das Vorgehen. Die Regierung ergriff bereits erste Präventivmaßnahmen und gab Sack-Airbags in Auftrag. Staatsoberhaupt Hu Jintao erklärte den Vorfall zur Chefsache.
> 
> ...





Ich finde die Story so erschütternd, dass ich nach dem lesen des Beitrags sofort in die Küche bin um unsere Reisvorräte zu sichern. !!!
Echt witzig und offenbar einer der wenigen die diesen Thread richtig zu "würdigen" wissen 

Hut ab !!!


----------



## -Migu- (14. November 2010)

Lowies mit Namen wie "Shàdôw" oder "Légôlás" hau ich immer um. Aus Prinzip.


----------



## Totebone (14. November 2010)

Ich muss mich mal outen, ich ganke auch gern.
Meine Gründe dafür: 

1. Weil es langeweile vertreibt
2. Weil der böse 43er Warri gleich mit nem Charge + Kniesehne reagiert wenn ich ihn aus Spaß mal in die Eisfalle packe
3. Weil der böse 50er Mage mich gleich Sheepen will nur weil ich seine Questmobs weghaue weil ich meister der Lehren mache.
4. Weil er mein low twink vorher ein paar mal umgehauen hat.
5. Weil ich es kann
6. Weil es ein pvp server is
7. Weil sein Char/Gildenname ein Horden flame is
8. Weil er nicht zurückwinkt wenn ich /wave mache


----------



## -Migu- (14. November 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ich muss mich mal outen, ich ganke auch gern.
> Meine Gründe dafür:
> 
> 1. Weil es langeweile vertreibt
> ...




THIS !


----------



## Fámeless (14. November 2010)

Desperad schrieb:


> Unser Auslandskorrespondent Hung Nong bestätigte, dass heute am 14. November 2010 um 17:24 Uhr MEZ ein Sack Reis (Basmati) in der Provinz Guangdong umgefallen ist. Menschen kamen dabei nicht zu Schaden, allerdings wurde eine trächtige eierlegende Wollmilchsau verletzt.
> 
> Die Börse reagierte prompt. So fällt der Preis von Basmati-Reis seitdem kontinuierlich. "Das Risiko weiterer Umfälle ist uns zu groß, da ziehen wir lieber den Schwanz ein und setzen auf Kartoffeln", beschreibt der Börsianer John McLoore das Vorgehen. Die Regierung ergriff bereits erste Präventivmaßnahmen und gab Sack-Airbags in Auftrag. Staatsoberhaupt Hu Jintao erklärte den Vorfall zur Chefsache.
> 
> ...



lol xDD geil geschrieben ^^


----------



## Grushdak (14. November 2010)

Desperad schrieb:


> Unser Auslandskorrespondent Hung Nong bestätigte, .... blablabla ...


Könntest Du bitte mal aufhören, immer und immer wieder denselben Text in den Topics zu posten?!!!
Das ist ja nicht mehr normal ... zudem schon lange zum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genauso wenig normal finde ich das mit dem Ganken von Lowlevlern.
Leider gibt es genügend Spieler, die solch ein Verhalten als Potenzprotese brauchen,
weil sie ansonsten nix zustande bekommen - sich so aber groß fühlen.

greetz


----------



## BlizzLord (14. November 2010)

daturah schrieb:


> aber labert ruhig alles runter und gankt weiter die kleinen & schwachen, weil ihr in bgs abstinkt.



Okay.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (14. November 2010)

Amantin schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> vielleicht habe ich den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden oder bin eine zu gutmütige Seele - aber warum um alles in der Welt beschert es manchen 80er´n anscheinend orgasmusähnliche Gefühle wenn sie einen 36er Charakter oder ähnlich mehrmahls hintereinander umnieten? Befriedigt so ein Verhalten so sehr?
> 
> ...



Genau das ist der Ultimative Sinn von PVP Servern. 
Entweder du Lebst damit und machst es gleich wenn du mal Max. Level hast oder ... du ziehst auf einem PVE Server wo es das nicht gibt. Und wenn du noch auf eine bessere Community stehst empfehle ich einen RP-PVE Server. 
Davon mal abgesehen sterben PVP Server im Moment sowieso ziemlich aus. Es gibt immer weniger Spieler die es auf solche Server zieht. Und reine PVE Server haben eine sehr hohe Bevölkerungsdichte.


----------



## Super PePe (14. November 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Ultimative Sinn von PVP Servern.
> Entweder du Lebst damit und machst es gleich wenn du mal Max. Level hast oder ... du ziehst auf einem PVE Server wo es das nicht gibt. Und wenn du noch auf eine bessere Community stehst empfehle ich einen RP-PVE Server.
> Davon mal abgesehen sterben PVP Server im Moment sowieso ziemlich aus. Es gibt immer weniger Spieler die es auf solche Server zieht. Und reine PVE Server haben eine sehr hohe Bevölkerungsdichte.



So ein Quark


----------



## Ministar (14. November 2010)

daturah schrieb:


> wow..du bist ja toll!



Warum? Ist doch völlig in ordnung so. Wenn sie spucken nur weil du von der andern Fraktion bist wollen sie doch zum Geistheiler.

Ich mach das auch so, werd ich angespuckt oder ähnliches wirds umgehauen. Winken sie wink ich zurück.

Ich hab schon so oft Hordlern geholfen. Bin letztens über dem Questgebiet neben Kurbelzischs Landebahn geflogen als ich ca 300 meter unter mir (grob geschätzt XD) einen 70er Hordler (pvp geflagt warscheinlich weil er auf der Landebahn war) sah der von zig Robotern verfolgt wurde, hab dann die Fluggestallt weggeklickt und hab mich fallenlassen bis kurz vor dem Boden hab Fallschirm gezündet und bin hinterher. Hab dann mit einer Bombe das ganze pack auf mich gezogen um einem Tauren zu Retten.ich hab ihn zwar mit der Bombe getroffen aber er hat mit 5-10% HP überlebt und hat sich freundlich bedankt.

Hab ihm dann noch geholfen das Elitemammut mit seinem Meister zu killen weil der Taure anscheinend keine Questtexte liest, er hätte sich ja ein Mammut zur hilfe holen können.


Oder als 70er hab ich einen lowlvl Hordler in Dunkelhain mit der Gedankenkontrollkappe vor Allianz npc gerettet.




Super schrieb:


> Für diese verregneten Tage habe ich vor Sturmwind ein lvl1er rumstehen. Einfach als Geist warten bis sich einer nach einem verlorenen Duell zum reggen hinsetzt. Das ist dann der Moment meiner Wiedergeburt und seines Todes. In der Hinsetzbewegung hinter ihm wiederbeleben und onehitten. Klappt in 1 von 10 Versuchen. Eventuell kommst du noch dazu ihm eine /lol hinterher zuschicken.
> 
> Rache ist Blutwurst




Das find ich Saugeil XD
Das probier ich irgendwann mal mit meiner Ínsecret aus!


----------



## boyclar (14. November 2010)

Was regt ihr so auf? xD

Allianz und Hordler sind halt feinde... das bedeutet umklatschen was einem begegnet


----------



## Sorzzara (14. November 2010)

Amantin schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> vielleicht habe ich den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden oder bin eine zu gutmütige Seele - aber warum um alles in der Welt beschert es manchen 80er´n anscheinend orgasmusähnliche Gefühle wenn sie einen 36er Charakter oder ähnlich mehrmahls hintereinander umnieten? Befriedigt so ein Verhalten so sehr?



Weil ich es kann =)

Ne, jetzt mal im Ernst...so ein Verhalten ist extrem besch...eiden. Ich würde es, obwohl der Schurke ja geradezu dazu einlädt auch nie machen, ausser es zwingen mich besondere Umstände dazu. Wenn ich einen lowie sehe der einen Hordenlowie angreift, greife ich natürlich zugunsten meiner Faction ein, soviel Loyalität zur Horde muss dann schon sein. Wenn mich ein lowally angreift (verrückt, ich weiss, aber ist alles schon vorgekommen) ... naja, wer darum bettelt wird bedient, das sollte auch klar sein. Oder wenn man einem Ally begegnet, ihm einen Kuss zuwirft und als Antwort kommt /spit...okay, sorry, aber dann hat der Arsch auch irgendwann mal Kirmes ^^

Abgesehn von diesen Fällen, finde ich es einfach nur extrem arm, wenn man chancenlose kowies umschnetzelt, um sich ein paar Sek lang wie der King vom Dienst zu fühlen. Die wollen auch nur ihre lvlxp holen...so wie ich wenn ich twinke.


Aaaaaaaber, eines muss klar sein liebe Allys...wenn ich einem von euch begegne, der mein, oder ein ähnlich hohes lvl hat, ob beim Twinken oder mit meinem Main, dann gilt Lok tar Ogar! Wenn das nicht passt...es gibt immer PvE Server.


Fazit...Angriffe auf lowies wie sie der TE beschreibt sind für mich ein nogo. Aber seid ihr 80 und auf nem PvP Server, ist es mir scheissegal was ihr grade macht, ob ihr afk, oder grade in IF vom BG zurück seid und noch PvP anhabt...Dann warten meine Messerchen auf euch ;-)


----------



## Durag Silberbart (14. November 2010)

boyclar schrieb:


> Was regt ihr so auf? xD
> 
> Allianz und Hordler sind halt feinde... das bedeutet umklatschen was einem begegnet



Korrekt und wenn es einen Aufregt gibt es ja die guten PVE Server. Da PVP Server im Moment sowieso sich selber entvölkern ist das ein guter Tipp um auch noch viele Leute zum Questen zu finden.


----------



## Exicoo (14. November 2010)

weils glücklich macht!


----------



## Onenightman (15. November 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> weils glücklich macht!



Bin auf deiner Seite ich fühl mit dir.


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2010)

Die ewige Frage bleibt doch: Wieso nicht?

Übrigens finde ich die Änderung mit den Levels der Wachen in den Startgebieten Klasse. So kann man mal ein wenig sein Können testen und erweitern...so viele Wachen wie möglich auf einmal umhauen


----------



## Mullebulle (15. November 2010)

Gut dann oute ich mich auch mal 

Ja ich haue alles um was eine rote schrift hat, das lvl ist dabei egal ich mein man tut ja nur das was einem "vorgeschrieben" wird.
Die story von WoW ist eindeutig, Allianz böse (Hordler aus leidenschaft) --> muss man umhauen, fertig.
Außerdem hofft man beim umhauen dieser "lowies" immer das er endlich mal umloggt um dann seinen main zu ganken was dann lustig wird, ich errinner mich gerne an das schlingdorntal zurück.
Man ist gerade am twinken kommt ein 70er und haut dich um, na gut loggst halt um und haust ihn um, worauf er dann mit 3 freunden wiederkommt, du holst einfach 5 freunde und am ende standen da 10-20 70er und lieferten sich eine schlacht.

Ach nochwas viel schlimmer als ganken ist das umloggen auf einen lvl 1 charakter der anderen Fraktion und dann anfangen rumzuheulen! das war der größte fehler von Blizzard die PVP server für beide fraktionen auf einem Account zu öffnen. 

MFG


----------



## Quentaros (15. November 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Oh man du hast mich schwer getroffen!
> 
> Alter ernsthaft, es ist ein Spiel. Geh auf nen PvE Server wenn es dich so SEHR nervt!
> 
> ...








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-LcnUFs5rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Namir (15. November 2010)

therealhui schrieb:


> Sag mir einen 80er der nie als er gelvlt hat von einem höheren getötet wurde, warum sollte er dann es nicht auch dürfen.



Sag mir einen 80er, der es als Lowie mochte von höheren umgehauen zu werden und der darf mich dann für den Rest meines WoW-Lebens ganken.
Alle, die es nicht mochten als sie gegankt wurden jetzt aber trotzdem ganken sind einfach nur arm.


----------



## Grushdak (15. November 2010)

Bei aller Fairness/Unfairness ...

hier noch ein Gute Nacht Filmchen zum Schmunzeln. 
(einer meiner Lieblingsfilme)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eM2rFZGujhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gn8 @ all


----------



## sharas1 (15. November 2010)

Ich find das ist in etwa wie kleine kinder verprügeln....
Ist zwar nur ein Spiel, aber ich find das trotzdem beknackt...
Die Aussage, man macht das weil man als lütter auch verprügelt wurde, ist genauso bescheuert.

Ich mach das auch nur aus reinem selbstschutz, hab es auch schon erlebt das mich einer angegriffen hat der 20 lvl unter mir war.
Dann bekommt er natürlich den hintern versohlt, aber von selbst einen low lvl umhauen würde ich nie machen....


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (15. November 2010)

Tja, gibt ja auch Leute die Ehre haben. Die Lowlevelganker sind halt die armen Würste die ansonsten immer im BG oder Arena einen draufkriegen. Damit sie auch mal gewinnen, greifen sie halt Astranaar/Wegekreuz an, aber wehe es kommt jmd. um zu verteidigen, dann nehmen sie reißaus oder kriegen Haue. 

Gibt sowohl auf PvP, PvE oder RP-Servern.


----------



## Alwina (15. November 2010)

Im allgemeine kille ich keine Low-Level Spieler .
Allerdings gibt es auch eine Ausnahme . Letztens killte ein ca Lvl 55 Hordler in Ashenvale Lvl 30 Allianzler = Hordler tot . 

Andererseits gibt es wohl auch Lowies die erwarten das man als 80er Lowies killt .
War mal für Meister der Lehren in Westfall , rannte ein 20er Hordler rum der Wachen killte . Sah mich und hörte auf . Nachdem ich nichts machte killte er weiter Wachen.
2 Allianzer ca Lvl 15/16 waren auch da taten aber erstmal nichts . Als sie mich dann auch sahen gingen sie prompt auf den Hordler los . Habe mir das gemütlich angeschaut als beide Allianzler tot waren kam dann direkt ein Whisper " Eh du Idiot warum hilfste uns nicht "


----------



## wronny (15. November 2010)

Alles was diesen netten, roten Schriftzug über dem Köpfchen trägt und einen mehr als einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde schief anguckt, wird eben umgehauen oder zumindest in einen Kampf verwickelt.

Wofür gibt es schließlich zwei *verfeindete* Fraktionen?

Das Spiel heißt schließlich "World of Warcraft" und nicht "World of Knuddelcraft" oder "Hello Kitty Online".


Für die Horde!

Wronny


----------



## Trolligerand (15. November 2010)

Also ich hab nen 80er auf nem PVE server und ich finde es dort irre öde, man sucht echt jahre bis man jemand PVP geflaggt sieht 

Da lob ich mir doch den PVP server wo mein andere 80er ist, da kann ich mich richtig schön austoben und wenn ich mal beim twinken gekillt werde..denke ich mir..rache ist süß mein Sohn Brutus..lowi´s werden aber nur einmal umgehauen sie zu ganken ist feige

PVP > all


----------



## Djthomas (15. November 2010)

Ich findes lustig^^


----------



## blockbuster777 (15. November 2010)

Ich glaube ich habe das selber schon mal zu einem ähnlichen Thema geschrieben.

Ich persönlich spiele auch auf einen PvP Server.

WoW ist ein Kriegsspiel und das schon seit über 10 Jahren. Es kämpfen die Horde gegen die Streitkräfte der Allianz.

Warum sollte ich da nicht versuchen meinen "Feind" größmöglichen Schaden anzurichten in dem ich Spieler dir mir später mal im BG begegnen oder meine Stadt raiden mal als Lowie bissl beim Questen störe 

ES ist ein PvP REalm und da ist der "Hass" der beiden Fraktionen im Vordergrund. WEnn dir das nicht passt spiel PVE oder RP.

Obwohl ich sagen muss das es schon sehr nachgelassen hat, seitdem Blizz den scheiss Fraktionswechsel und was noch schlimmer ist das man 2 Fraktionen auf einen Realm spielen kann, rausgebracht hat.

Meiner Meinung nach macht diese Funktion eine Geschichte oder ein Gefühl kaputt das ich als überzeugter Allianzler seit Warcraft 1 besitze und zwar HORDE = FEIND = TÖTEN.

Finde es schlimm wenn Gilden Mitglieder auf ihren Horde Twink loggen... das ist aber wieder eine andere Geschichte

So Long

Glaimi Azhara


----------



## Avaranji (15. November 2010)

PvP hin, PvE her&#8230; Lowies ganken ist nun wirklich peinlich. Die meisten Rechtfertigungen es trotzdem zu tun gründen sich mehr oder weniger auf sehr subtilen Störungen eines Wertesystems, was natürlich auch dementsprechend exotische Erklärungen produziert. Allerdings gehe ich davon aus das ein Lowie beider Fraktionen soviel Respekt aufbringen kann einen 80er, oder definitiv höher g-levelten Spieler nicht unbedingt zu verspotten oder zu beleidigen. Tut er es trotzdem:&#8230; bzzzz Moonfire /wink


----------



## Vadesh (15. November 2010)

Avaranji schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Allerdings gehe ich davon aus das ein Lowie beider Fraktionen soviel Respekt aufbringen kann einen 80er, oder definitiv höher g-levelten Spieler nicht unbedingt zu verspotten oder zu beleidigen. Tut er es trotzdem:… bzzzz Moonfire /wink



Wieso sie das tun, obwohl sie PvP-geflagged sind verstehe ich auch nicht. Wenn ein 3 Meter Grizzly-Bär vor mir stehen würde, würde ich ihm ja auch nicht ins Gesicht spucken. Aber hauptsache wundern, wenn der böse Krieger, den man gerade noch ausgelacht hat, sich axtschwingend dafür bedankt.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (15. November 2010)

wenns beim städte ausrotten passiert: gut kolateralschaden ... wirds mit absicht gemacht: ists einfach nur schwach (wär für mich ein beweis dass der gegen 80er zu schwach ist )


----------



## qqqqq942 (15. November 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Warum spielst du auch auf einem PVP Server? Da ist es doch wohl logisch das sowas vorkommen kann.



Man weis ja wie einige sind...

Deshalb spiel ich nur auf PVE-Servern.


----------



## J_0_T (15. November 2010)

Avolus schrieb:


> Also ich kille auch Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion, selbst wenn sie vom Level her viel niedriger sind.
> Wenn man auf einem PvP-Realm spielt, muss man sich nunmal damit auseinandersetzen, dass ein Kill jederzeit passieren kann.
> 
> Ich kille den auch 2-mal hintereinander, wenn ich Spaß daran habe.
> ...



Kenn ich  habe das ma vor OG gemacht... naja waren auch noch 4 weitere die lvl 1-2 waren und nur gewartet haben... klar wurden wir gesehen aber am ende ham wir schon einige weggebasht nach nem duell^^

Un ich stell mir grad den Imba Jäger vor der von nem lvl 2 gnom Schurke erledigt wurde XD nur strange das ich ihn danach nie wieder gesehen habe...

Ein Gildenkollege hat mit nem lvl 2 gnom nen B11 Priester gegankt^^ immer nach duell... peng stiche in den rücken un ende... der hat sich mega aufgeregt XD



Aber zum TE
PVP heist nicht umsonst Player vs Player... immerhin hast du ne kleine chance wenn du den betreffenden wieder siehst das er in ner undenkbaren possition is die nur dazu einladen tut reste abzustauben... habe ich ma bei nem 80'er priest gemacht... der hat einige meiner fraktion an der backe und ich habe mit glück ihn dem totesstoß verpasst... also es hält sich da in der waagschale...


----------



## ohh (15. November 2010)

also ich ganke keine leute aber wenn ich nem low level char begene beglück ich ihn mit nem feuerschlag, allein schon der schadenfreude wegen-und grad im schlingendorntaal wars richtig spannend mit nem twink sich hinter bäumen oder nem felsen verstecken und hoffen , dass der ally einen übersieht und weiterzieht. -erstmal an der eigenen nase packen, is en pvp spiel (zum teil,un gerade auf em pvp server)


----------



## WotanGOP (15. November 2010)

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele hier solches Verhalten mit "ist halt so", "selbst schuld" oder "damit muß man leben" nahezu entschuldigen...
Der Sinn beim Fußball spielen ist es auch, mehr Tore zu schießen, als der Gegner. Aber spielen deswegen 18 jährige in der selben Liga, wie die E-Junioren? Nein! Und wieso? Na weil es quatsch wär...
Meiner Meinung nach machen sowas wahrscheinlich solche Typen, die in der Schule immer verprügelt werden und daß als Ausgleich brauchen. Weitere Anzeichen für solche Experten sind LoL- oder RoFL-Makros im BG, die sie jedes Mal betätigen, wenn sie einen Gegner umgehauen haben. Besonders witzig ist es, wenn man diese Typen bereits fünf Mal umgehauen hat, bevor sie das dann ein Mal schaffen, zusammen mit mehreren anderen.
Genauso, wenn man auf total harmlose Leute losgeht. Wenn ein Hordler in Eisenschmiede den Alten Eisenkiefer angelt, muß man den doch nicht umhauen. Der Erfolg ist so schon schwer genug. Genau wie bei diversen Weltevents und so weiter. Oder wenn sinnlos Questgeber und Flugmeister umgehauen werden, einfach um den Leuten, die da Questen, das Leben künstlich schwer zu machen. Das hat einfach etwas mit Anstand und Moral zu tun oder auf der anderen seite mit der zwanghaften Kompensierung diverser Defizite. Naja, solche Defizite sind offensichtlich in der heutigen Zeit sehr weit verbreitet. Und was es mit Player vs. Player zu tun hat, wenn ein 80er einen 30er onehittet, kann sicherlich keiner wirklich glaubhaft begründen. Vielleicht müßte man das umbenennen in Player vs. Punchingball...


----------



## Metadron72 (15. November 2010)

ist halt so ne sache mit dem differenzieren...mit raid gear 80 nen andern frish 80er umzuhauen, ist auch nicht viel anders wie nen lowie.
gehört aber halt zu nem pvp server, wenns nicht gewünscht wäre dann gebs ne lvl regel von blizzard, was angreifen angeht 


und zu meinem vorposter : da steht pvp nicht pvp same lvl
und warum soll ein 80er nicht ein low lvl der GEGNERISCHEN fraktion angreifen ? 

und wenn man kein bock hat den "freaks" die ganken müssen aus dem weg zu gehen, war der haken bei "pvp-server" in der tat die falsche wahl


----------



## Desoka (15. November 2010)

Wer dem Ganken aus dem weg gehen will sollte auf einem PVE Server spielen PUNKT.

Sicher ist es scheiße wenn man ewig von höheren um geklatscht wird aber das wird 
man auf einem PVP Server nun mal immer haben und das ist auch schon immer so 
gewesen und wird sich nie ändern .


----------



## skyline930 (15. November 2010)

Ich denke mal der Zweck ist Open-PvP zu provozieren. Kill mal einen Low-Lvler 2-3 mal. Nach maximal 10 min laufen 15 Leute seiner Fraktion da rum.


----------



## Gnorfal (15. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> ...
> Der Sinn beim Fußball spielen ist es auch, mehr Tore zu schießen, als der Gegner. Aber spielen deswegen 18 jährige in der selben Liga, wie die E-Junioren? Nein! Und wieso? Na weil es quatsch wär...



Der Vergleich hinkt, weil es beim Fussball nicht möglich ist.

Ich entschuldige, einen Low-Gegner der andern Fraktion getötet zu haben, hiermit:

Ich bin Orc, Allianzler sind Gegner. Kill on Sight. Ende.

Dass ein 80er einen Lowie killt, hat rein gar nichts mit dem Verhalten der Person hinter dem Monitor zu tun, auch wenn hier einige Hobbypsychologen das gern als Ausrede nutzen.
Friedhof im BG ganken: normal, weil man so verhindert, dass die Gegner gewinnen
Ganken vor der Raidinstanz auf PvP Servern: gehört dazu, was will man machen?

Spiel nicht auf dem Rasen, wenn Du nicht die passenden Schuhe trägst. Schlicht und Ergreifend.


----------



## Cazor (15. November 2010)

oh mann, das Thema ist so alt wie das Spiel..

Umloggen, nen andren Chars spielen. Oder hinflattern und Rache üben. Das Dümmste: mit dem 2. Account einen lvl 1er erstellen, der den Namen des Gankers +istdoof hat, dann den Ganker flamen.


----------



## Kujon (15. November 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal der Zweck ist Open-PvP zu provozieren. Kill mal einen Low-Lvler 2-3 mal. Nach maximal 10 min laufen 15 Leute seiner Fraktion da rum.



sehe ich auch so - wir haben zu den good old-school classic zeiten jeweils in ashenvale die lowies gekillt, bis irgendwann eine riesige schlacht entstanden ist. die allys machten das gleiche in XR. und mal ehrlich: das waren die besten pvp-schlachten ever. da kommt kein BG, kein open-pvp areal ran. man hatte ja auch nur ein ziel: gegner killen - keine flaggen abgeben, ressourcen verteidigen. das war noch pvp...

aber zum thema: es wurde eigentlich alles gesagt: wer auf einem pvp-server spielt, muss damit rechnen. aber erzähl das doch mal in deiner gilde das nächste mal und ich bin überzeugt, du wirst ein paar rettende beschützer finden, die dem kerl mal so richtig saures geben (übrigens: ich rede absichtlich von einem kerl, ich bezweifle noch immer, dass frauen so etwas machen würden^^)

viel spass noch - vorallem dann beim rachefeldzug :-)


----------



## Stevesteel (15. November 2010)

hehe, wie alle hier immer bei Spielern die ganken, auf deren RL anspielen müssen.
Lustig, lustig.


----------



## Wolfmania (15. November 2010)

Desoka schrieb:


> Wer dem Ganken aus dem weg gehen will sollte auf einem PVE Server spielen PUNKT.
> 
> Sicher ist es scheiße wenn man ewig von höheren um geklatscht wird aber das wird
> man auf einem PVP Server nun mal immer haben und das ist auch schon immer so
> gewesen und wird sich nie ändern .



So ist das. Doch auch auf PvE bekomme ich öfters eine aufs Maul mit den Twinks wenn ich aus nem BG komme und leider grad ungünstig stehe wie z.B. in Tanaris und ein 80er Ally vorbei kommt (wie gestern)...naja aber nachdem sie einen umgeklatscht haben sind se auch wieder weg das ist wohl der Unterschied zum PvP Server...


----------



## WotanGOP (15. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> hehe, wie alle hier immer bei Spielern die ganken, auf deren RL anspielen müssen.
> Lustig, lustig.


Und wie sich alle so vehement dagegen wehren, daß da etwas dran ist. Lustig lustig. 

Fakt ist, wenn ich wirklich open PVP haben will, dann kann ich auch irgendwo hingehen, wo ich dann Leute mit gleichem Level umhaue. Nur warum macht man das nicht? Doch nur, weil man da eventuell selber dran glaub muß. 95% der PVP Spieler greifen doch nur an, wenn sie sich sicher fühlen.


----------



## TippEx95 (15. November 2010)

Echt Leute das gehört dazu wenn man auf einem Pvp Server spielt. Da groß rumzuheulen, umzuloggen und den Spieler anzumotzen würde auch ich mit einem /igno würdigen. Ganken (gerade von Low Level Spielern) find ich dagegen jetz nicht so ehrenhaft.


----------



## shade69 (15. November 2010)

Geh auf nen PVE-Server oder hör auf zu weinen. (oder wenn du schon auf nem PVE-Server bist mach das PVE Flag weg).

Ich kann's auch nicht versteh'n aber das gehört zu einem PVP-Server dazu dass die "UMKÄMPFTEN" Gebiete auch erobert werden wollen. 

so far. Lass dich nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## Shamiden (15. November 2010)

klatsch grundsätzlich einen um wenn ich ihn sehe und renn weiter ganken is aber schon bisschen assi


----------



## Surfboy1995 (15. November 2010)

ich find es auch unfair, aber auf eine seite macht es mir spaß. Als ich 47 war hab ich auch hordler im Vorgebirge des hügellands umgenietet. Ist halt das leben vom pvp.
Ich finds lustig jemanden umzuhauen im niedrigem bereich, finde es aber auch lustig wenn jemand mich umhaut


----------



## Varagon (15. November 2010)

Ganken ist *nicht* peinlich! Ich locke damit die 80iger aus ihren löchern und dann schön open pvp jeah! 


Und wenn dann noch mehr auftauchen wird es richtig lustig*gg
,


----------



## Stevesteel (15. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Und wie sich alle so vehement dagegen wehren, daß da etwas dran ist. Lustig lustig.
> 
> Fakt ist, wenn ich wirklich open PVP haben will, dann kann ich auch irgendwo hingehen, wo ich dann Leute mit gleichem Level umhaue. Nur warum macht man das nicht? Doch nur, weil man da eventuell selber dran glaub muß. 95% der PVP Spieler greifen doch nur an, wenn sie sich sicher fühlen.




Fakt ist es für wen?
Für dich?
Genau, aber du kannst nicht von DIR auf all die anderen Spieler schließen.
*"Meiner Meinung nach machen sowas wahrscheinlich solche Typen, die in der Schule immer verprügelt werden und daß als Ausgleich brauchen"
*Wer so argumentiert, mit dem braucht man nicht mehr zu diskutieren.

95%, worher erzielst du diese genaue Zahl? Aus eigenen Erlebnissen? Auch hier brauchen wir an dieser Stelle nicht weiter diskutieren.


----------



## IkilledKenny (15. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> hehe, wie alle hier immer bei Spielern die ganken, auf deren RL anspielen müssen.
> Lustig, lustig.



Also ich schnapp mir gleich meinen Baseballschläger und geh auf den nächsten Spielplatz nen paar "Lowis" umhauen.


----------



## Harkor (15. November 2010)

Ethan~ schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin einer derjenigen, die gerne mal lowies abklatschen wenn ich sie auf meinem Weg sehe.
> Warum?
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist genau der Trugschluß. Es regt sich niemand darüber auf, sondern bemitleidet dich, weil du so etwas tust, da du scheinbar anders dein Ego nicht streicheln kannst. Du tust mir wirklich leid. Nach ein paar Minuten ist die Sache für den Lowie erledigt. Du must immer damit umgehen


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (15. November 2010)

Ich bin die meiste Zeit mit meinem 80er DK unterwegs, friedlich. Der kommt als Unholy mit gutem Gear auch gegen fast jeden 80er an... Wenn ich angreife...

Normalerweise tu ich niemandem was, außer ich bin am Ruf farmen und da kommt ein kleiner Hordler (nicht beleidigt fühlen, ich spiel beide Seiten, serverbedingt) und klaut mir die Mobs die ich brauch, dann hau ich den um, aber meistens grüß ich vorher mit /hi, das können die dann auch lesen ^^

Wenn ich aber z.B. in Sporregar am Nagas umlatzen bis und da so ein anderer Todesritter kommt, perfektes gear etc, einen 5 mal hintereinander ohne Chance umhaut und wenn man weg will der dann einem auch noch hinterherfliegt und einen so oft umlegt wie's geht, und am nächsten Tag ein Schurke genau das Gleiche macht, dann werd ich sauer und hau für den Rest der Woche jeden Hordler, Level egal, um... Campen nicht, nur wenn's aufm Weg liegt...

Wenn man mich ein oder zwei mal umhaut seh ich das ja noch ein, aber 5 mal?? Mit hinterherreiten/fliegen bis man sich am Geistheiler belebt und Ruhestein nimmt (Was als Plattenträger mit Tankgear dabei gute 50g Repkosten sind) ... Da wird man doch sauer... Haben diese Leute sonst nix zu tun außer Leuten hinterherrennen um sie zu nerven? :/


----------



## Metadron72 (15. November 2010)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> (Was als Plattenträger mit Tankgear dabei gute 50g Repkosten sind) ... Da wird man doch sauer



anmerkung am rande : das zahlen auch die stoffis


----------



## WotanGOP (15. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Fakt ist es für wen?
> Für dich?
> Genau, aber du kannst nicht von DIR auf all die anderen Spieler schließen.
> *"Meiner Meinung nach machen sowas wahrscheinlich solche Typen, die in der Schule immer verprügelt werden und daß als Ausgleich brauchen"
> ...


Ach und wieso postest du dann überhaupt, wenn du, egal, was ich schreibe, überhaupt nicht diskutieren willst? Dann kannst du es auch gleich sein lassen. Argumente hast du ja offenbar keine.  Genau so paßt es übrigens auch wieder ins Klischee.
Aber ich zeig dir nochmal, wie das geht, denn scheinbar hast du manche Sachen etwas verdreht. 

1. Ja, es ist ein Fakt, daß ich auch durch das killen von 80ern mein open PVP bekommen kann. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, daß ich da irgendetwas denke oder meine, sondern einfach, daß es Tatsache ist. Sicherlich kommen schnell ein paar 80er an, wenn auf der Blutmythosinsel irgendein Honk Level 1er Schamanen umhaut. Aber das gleiche passiert eben auch, wenn sich Hordler auf dem Tor vor SW verstecken und dort 80er angreifen, die vor dem Tor Duelle machen. Ergo ist es Fakt, daß es auch geht, ohne Low-Levler zu nerven. Und nichts anderes hatte ich behauptet.

2. "Meiner Meinung nach" ist kein Argument. Das ist nur eine Meinungsäußerung. Das Argument wäre das, womit ich diese Meinung begründe. Und meiner Meinung nach sucht sich eben einer, der wirklich Eier hat, gleichstarke Gegner. So, daß war jetzt meine Meinung. Und Achtung, jetzt kommt das Argument: Weil es für so jemanden einfach unehrenhaft ist, sich an Schwächeren zu vergreifen. 

3. Ja ich beziehe diese 95% aus meinen Erlebnissen, was PVP angeht. Wieso willst du da mal wieder nicht diskutieren? Du machst irgendwie einen verbohrten Eindruck, da du offensichtlich jeglicher ernsthaften Diskussion aus dem weg gehst, damit du ja bei deiner Meinung bleiben kannst. Was ich im BG oft genug beobachte ist, daß sich die meisten direkt ins Getümmel stürzen, wenn irgendwo schon 10 eigene Leute gegen 5 Gegner kämpfen. Ist es aber andersrum, suchen sie lieber das Weite, anstatt zu helfen. Oder solche Typen, die dich erst quasi vom Mount holen, dann sehen sie, daß sie keine Chance haben und laufen weg. Sobald sie dann auf weitere Leute ihrer Fraktion treffen, drehen sie aber sofort wieder um.
Aber wem sag ich das, du willst ja sowieso nicht diskutieren, weil ja alles, was deiner Meinung widerspricht, indiskutabel ist...


----------



## Lovac (15. November 2010)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn ich einen Twink erstelle passiert mir das selbe, ein 80er kommt und knallt mich um, daraufhin greife ich mir jeden Hordler den ich umnieten kann und tu das dann auch, selbst mit 80. Es ist sozusagen die befriedigung niederer Rache, allerdings haue ich keinen Hordler mehr als 1 mal um wenn er sich nicht wehren kann, soviel anstand habe ich dann doch noch.



Genau sowie ich. Ich als Hordler töte auch Lowlvl spieler wenn ich sehe wenn sie Erbstücke anhaben  Aber mehr als 1-2mal killen find ich langweilig.  außer wenn der jenige umloggt und mich anflamed.^^


----------



## Mief (15. November 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite: Man kann sich doch nicht ernsthaft auf einem PvP-Server rumtreiben und erwarten nicht angegriffen zu werden?
> Ich ganke zwar nicht selber Low-Level-Charaktere, aber wenn mir ein PvP-Geflaggter 80er entgegenläuft oder mich einer angreift, gibts auf die Nüsse.


Wenn das ALLE so halten würden, würd' ich auch auf einem PvP-Server spielen.
Wenn da jemand ist, der MEIN(!!) Erz abbauen will - *zack* eins auf die Mütze. Klare Sache. 
Einen kleinen Wicht umhauen, der am Wegesrand mit einem schartigen Holzschwert ein Schwein verprügelt, umhauen? Nee, warum soll ich/man das machen? Das bringt doch nichts. Oder es bringt etwas, dass ich nicht begreifen kann. 


Gar nicht angegriffen zu werden, verlangt imo niemand (ich zumindest nicht). 
Selbst wenn der Angreifer dutzende Stufen über der meines CHars ist, ist das kein Thema (ich weiss zwar nicht, was das bringen soll, aber ok).
Armselig wird's erst, wenn man am laufenden Band immer und immer wieder umgehauen wird nach dem Wiederbeleben. So ein Verhalten hat nichts mit "World of WARcraft" zu tun, den Sieg hat man ja bereits durch das erste Töten eingestrichen. Alles, was danach kommt, ist reine Bösartigkeit dem anderen Spieler gegenüber. Ärgern, Schadenfreude, was auch immer.
WoW ist durchaus nur ein Spiel, aber da sieht man mal wie ehrlos mache Leute handeln WOLLEN und sich dann hinter dem "es ist nur ein Spiel"verstecken.


----------



## Feuertrunken-Reimgestaehlt (15. November 2010)

Kommt leider vor dass hin und wieder auch siebenjährige die Leiter des Levels erklimmen und einen achtziger Charakter haben... 
Leider leider :'(


----------



## Hamburgperle (15. November 2010)

1.) Erstellt man nicht nen Char und wird geonehittet ... sondern mal lvlt mal schön 20 lvl ... 
2.) Muss man net auf nem PvP Server anfangen ... das wurde bis zum Erbrechen schon diskutiert hier ...
3.) Ist langes Ganken eines deutlich kleineren Chars sicher arm, aber es existiert auf PvP-Servern nunmal ... das läßt sich halt net wegbekommen, genau wie´s Bausparen ... 

So long ;-)

PS: Hat Blizz schon bissl was geändert ... die Wachen in Low-Gebieten sind net mehr 65 .. sondern 75 und drei oder vier davon hauen schon recht derbe zu und man ist (zu meinem gestrigen Erstauen, habe Gebiete erkundet gestern) sofort PvP-geflaggt, wenn einen die Wachen anpocken ... früher musste ich dazu zurückhauen ... so können einem rumstehende "Grosse" auch einen einschenken ...


----------



## piddybundy (15. November 2010)

Ein WOW Server hat eine Asidichte wie die Fankurve eines Bundesligavereins.
ABER das liegt nicht nicht an der Erziehung oder Vereinsangehörigkeit,sondern eher an der Anonymität und das Gefühl der Stärke.
Das Problem ist so alt wie die Menschheit selbst.
Aber andersrum sollte der TE eingestehen,dass ein PVP Server für ihm nichts ist und den Server wechseln,als die Grundprogramierung des Menschen ändern zu wollen....


----------



## Ademos14 (15. November 2010)

ich spiele z.b. auf einen NICHT-pvpserver und wenn ich da jemanden sehe, der pvp anhat, da denke ich will er es auch darauf anlegen lassen... Aber dauerhaftes Ganken ist echt arm... (Wenn es das system zulässt, ok, muss man sich mit abfinden...)


----------



## Arasouane (15. November 2010)

Hmmm, wie sie alle Beratungsresistent und noch immer behaupten, der "Ganker" sei ein RL-Looser oder ähnliches.

Kann es sein, dass die Heuler hier den schwache Selbstwert haben?

Denn gegen Fakten 
*auf PVP Servern darf man das einfach , 
*OpenPVP Provokation, 
*80er T10 gegen 80er T7 is auch Ganken etc.

stellt ihr DIE eine Unterstellung : "Der andere ist ein Psychokrüppel."! ??? 

Das riecht einfach nach fauler Selbstbestätigung:"Hey, da mir 90% hier Recht geben, dass der Ganker ein Soziopath ist, muss ich wohl ein toller Kerl sein, oder?".

*kopfschüttel


----------



## SyntaXKilla (15. November 2010)

Wahrlich interessant,
wie sich jedesmal, wenn so ein Post auftaucht,
auch wenns bestimmt schon der xxx.hundertste davon ist,
innerhalb von Stunden die Seitenzahl dramatisch erhöht
bis das Geflame zu groß wird, 
und ein Mod es zusperrt ^^



Naja, vl noch als Anregung:
Gibts nicht auf für lowies +2 Ehrenpunkte? xD


----------



## Stevesteel (15. November 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Hmmm, wie sie alle Beratungsresistent und noch immer behaupten, der "Ganker" sei ein RL-Looser oder ähnliches.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass die Heuler hier den schwache Selbstwert haben?
> 
> ...



sign!


----------



## Hamburgperle (15. November 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Hmmm, wie sie alle Beratungsresistent und noch immer behaupten, der "Ganker" sei ein RL-Looser oder ähnliches.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass die Heuler hier den schwache Selbstwert haben?
> 
> ...




/sign

Das habe ich schon oft genug selbst angebracht ... sieht nen T 10 oder S 8 equippter Spieler nen "Bluebird" mit 20 k life durchs BG oder Northend flattern, holzt er den auch mal locker mit 2 hits weg ... Der Unterschied ist auch net anders, also wenn nen LvL 80 nen LvL 50 wegnietet.

Auch gibt es genug Möglichkeiten sich als Low-bird zu "schützen" .. man kann in dem LvL-Gebiet wo man questen möchte, auch mal schauen, wer da noch so unterwegs ist und mit 3 Leuten oder 4 ne kleine Questgemeinschaft machen ... dann haut Euch schon mal kein Gegner mit 6 oder 8 LvL mehr um ... und für den Fall, daß nen Großer Euch basht, parken alle 3 nen LvL 80 Char in dem Gebiet in der Nähe ... da hat auch kein Ganker Bock drauf, selbst gehauen zu werden ...


----------



## ctullhu (15. November 2010)

Ich finde die Argumentation bezüglich des RL schon etwas arg krank hier.
Ich spiele ja selber auf PvP... Ja, da wird man mal gegankt, ob SDT oder BC, egal wo, da taucht ein 80er auf, der zufällig Beruf nachskillt und naja, da ist man im Weg.
Ab und an skillt der GENAU AN DIESER STELLE Beruf nach udn danach AN DER STELLE WO DU LEVELST und Du bist dann im Weg...

Ich bin sicher, der hat Spaß daran.

Ob der sich einen keult, oder ob seine Mutter böse zu ihm war, ob der überhaupt noch zu Hause wohnt, kann ich nicht sagen, will ich auch nicht wissen.

Was ich weiß: Er hat Spaß, denn sonst würde er das nicht machen.

Er kann es machen, er macht es, er ist wahrscheinlich nicht zufällig da.

Und...

Er darf das.

Das Game lässt es zu, dass er jeden gankt UND die Geschichte um WOW lässt es auch zu. Feind ? Platt!

In dem Moment, in dem ich mich für PvP entschieden habe wusste ich: Da wartet einer auf mich, auf Leute wie mich, um mich zu ganken.

na und ? 

Ich gehe siche rnicht in Low-Gebiete, aber treffe ich einen.. Pewpew. Und die, die gehen... da logge ich meinen Arena-Warri und diskutiere das aus.

Nur eine characterliche Schwäche verfolge ich: Der Ganker kriegt eine rein und sucht sich neue Opfer, kreist in 20 km Höhe und lauert auf Fehler (woraufhin ich auf Schurke logge, um den mal richtig zu überraschen). 

Das hat für mich dann nichts mehr mit Spaß zu tun, das ist gezieltes Sabotoieren des Spielspaßes und mit solchen Leuten mache ich nen privaten Feldzug, wobei die weniger Spaß verstehen und spätestens nachm zweiten umfallen für ne Stunde verschwinden.

So oder so, ich kann nix über deren Privatleben aussagen, weiß nicht mal, ob Junge oder Mädchen hinter dem Rechner sitzt. Insoweit finde ich die Vermutungen bezüglich des RL schon sehr verwegen  Aber sicher kennt da Jeder, der da Behauptungen aufstellt einen sozialen Versager, der immer damit angibt, bei WOW zu ganken. Natürlich befasst man sich nicht mit solchen Existenzen, weswegen man den nicht persönlich kennt, sondern das von dem Kumpel des Bruders der Schwester, die mal mit dem einen gegangen ist, erfahren hat.


----------



## Gnorfal (15. November 2010)

Was noch gar niemand bedacht hat: 

Wenn der "Ganker" ein asozialer ohne Bildungsniveau ist (denken ja die meisten Lernresistenten Idioten hier), was ist dann der Blödmann, der sich immer und immer wieder vom Ganker umboxen lässt??
Wäre ich lernresistent und würde vom Spielverhalten leichtsinnig auf das RL schliessen, müsste ich nun schreiben:

Ein masochistisch veranlagter Vollidiot, den seine Frau/Freundin/Mama verlassen hat, der arbeitlos/faul/nichtsnutzig ist, mit seiner Zeit nichts besseres/gar nichts anzufangen weiss und der in der Schule oft gefehlt/gar nichts gelernt/dauernd geschlafen hat.

Toll ne?
Schwachsinns Thread zum xten Male.


----------



## Tuskorr (15. November 2010)

Amantin schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> vielleicht habe ich den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden oder bin eine zu gutmütige Seele - aber warum um alles in der Welt beschert es manchen 80er´n anscheinend orgasmusähnliche Gefühle wenn sie einen 36er Charakter oder ähnlich mehrmahls hintereinander umnieten? Befriedigt so ein Verhalten so sehr?
> 
> ...




Vielleicht das nächste mal nachdenken, bevor man sich für einen PvP-Server entscheidet?

Klar ist es unfair, aber damit muss man rechnen wenn man sich für
diese Art eines Servers entscheidet, oder hast du allen Ernstes erwartet,
dass dich Spieler einer anderen Fraktion in Ruhe lassen,
nur weil du Low-Level bist?

Ist wirklich nicht böse oder sonst was gemeint,
aber damit hättest du rechnen müssen,
solch ein Verhalten liegt in der Natur des Menschen.


----------



## Peloquin (15. November 2010)

Amantin schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> vielleicht habe ich den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden oder bin eine zu gutmütige Seele - aber warum um alles in der Welt beschert es manchen 80er´n anscheinend orgasmusähnliche Gefühle wenn sie einen 36er Charakter oder ähnlich mehrmahls hintereinander umnieten? Befriedigt so ein Verhalten so sehr?
> 
> ...



Evtl. sind das kleine dicke Kinder die auf dem Schulhof ständig gemobbt werden und somit ihr Ventil für die RL Probleme suchen. Und da sucht man sich natürlich den Schwächsten aus, weil sonst hat man ja nicht das aha Gefühl. 

Wirst dich wundern was so inoffiziel in der Natur des Menschen liegt. Vorne herum sind die Leute natürlich immer Politisch korrekt und verurteilen sowas, aber hinten herum freuen sie sich schamlos darüber anderen das leben schwer zu machen oder das spiel zu versauen. Und glaub mir davon gibts ne ganz große Menge.

Wenn man sich dann wehrt und diese Leute über 4 Stunden selbst nachdem sie für 30 Minuten off gegangen sind, becampt, wird direkt ein Ticket geschrieben. Das sind dann in meinen Augen die wahren armen Verlierer in dieser Gesellschaft. Keiner will wirklich mit ihnen Spielen, sie sind nur stark gegenüber Schwächeren.

Man wundert sich auch immer wieviele dieses Menschentyps quasi tür an tür (im RL aber auch in WoW) mit einem selbst wohnen. Da wird aus total netten Menschen innerhalb von wenigsten Sekunden der absolute menschliche Psychoabfall nur, weil sie ihren Willen nicht bekommen. (z. B. Twinblades wurden weggerollt und dann, komm lass uns lowies kloppen) sie nehmen lowies also schon in den Mund, weil sie sich damit direkt einen Sieg erhoffen und somit eine befriedigung ihrer gerade erhaltenen würfelniederlage. 

Mir tun so Leute leid. Ich hoffe ich werd nie so primitiv sein.

Grüße

Peloquin


----------



## WotanGOP (15. November 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Hmmm, wie sie alle Beratungsresistent und noch immer behaupten, der "Ganker" sei ein RL-Looser oder ähnliches.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass die Heuler hier den schwache Selbstwert haben?
> 
> ...


Und wie sich die angesprochenen hinter derartigen Argumenten verstecken.  Sicherlich darf man das, aber muß man es deswegen tun? Auf das "Open PVP kann man auch anders provozieren" geht schon gar keiner ein. Und die Equipunterschiede bei 80ern, naja, das ist dann wieder ein an-den-Haaren-Herbeigeziehe von Pseudoargumenten. In BGs ist die Situation doch okay und da gibt es auch grüne, blaue und epische. 
Achja: Nur getroffene Hunde bellen! 
Und das, jetzt mal ganz ernsthaft, ist wirklich interessant zu beobachten. Es braucht nur mal kurz irgendetwas vorgeworfen werden, was mehr oder weniger leicht aufs RL abziehlt und schon geht das Gezeter los. Irgendwie scheinen sich ja einige da tatsächlich angesprochen und auch erwischt zu fühlen. Sonst würden sie nicht derartig reagieren. 

Als, ich bin da ganz ehrlich, nach einem stressigen Arbeitstag oder wenn mich irgendetwas aufgeregt hat, verhau ich auch extra gerne erstmal eine halbe Stunde die Gegner bei Tekken. Oder wenn es im Raid mal wieder gar nicht läuft, macht es um so mehr Spaß, in der Arena oder im BG noch ein paar Gegner wegzuhauen. Und wer soetwas noch nie verspürt haben will, der belügt sich schlichtweg selbst. Der Unterschied ist eben einfach der, wo man die Grenze zieht und wie oft man soetwas braucht. 



PS: Auch interessant ist es, wie hier nun mit den Wortneuschöpfungen "lernresistent" und "beratungsresistent" um sich geworfen wird. Was haben diese Wörter wohl mit dem Thema zu tun? Hauptsache man hat "Fremdwörter" benutzt...


----------



## Düstermond (15. November 2010)

Und auch in diesem "Ganker"-Thread:

Besser diese Leute lassen ihren Frust in einem Spiel freien lauf, statt in der Realität. Wenn man durch "gegankt werden" eine "15-Jähriger ersticht aus Wut Vater, Mutter, Schwester und sich selber"-Schlagzeile verhindern kann, hat man eine gute Tat geleistet, deshalb machts mich eigentlich auch nie wirklich sauer, wenns mal passiert.


----------



## Hamburgperle (15. November 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Und auch in diesem "Ganker"-Thread:
> 
> Besser diese Leute lassen ihren Frust in einem Spiel freien lauf, statt in der Realität. Wenn man durch "gegankt werden" eine "15-Jähriger ersticht aus Wut Vater, Mutter, Schwester und sich selber"-Schlagzeile verhindern kann, hat man eine gute Tat geleistet, deshalb machts mich eigentlich auch nie wirklich sauer, wenns mal passiert.



Schöne Sichtweise ;-)


----------



## Webka (15. November 2010)

ach leute 
das ist doch total dumm und schwachsinnig darüber zu reden am meisten bei so ein ehhmm Temperamentvollen Anfang (weiß nicht wie ich es formulieren soll^^) es ist glaub ich das beste wenn man das ihr ignoriert ....


----------



## odinxd (15. November 2010)

wurde zwar schon paar mal gesagt, aber: tjoa is leider wirklich so^^ ganker hauen erst ab wenn die selber einmal umgehauen werden 

ich bin mir nich mehr sicher aber ich meine vor kurzem wurde das thema bereits angesprochen und iwer hat einen auszug der benutzerbestimmungen gepostet in dem es hieß, das dieses ganken natörlich erlaubt ist aber bei massiver missachtung des anderen kann der ganker verwarnt werden oder so ähnlich.

da bin ich mir aber echt nich mehr sicher
ansonste wenns so sehr stört muss man wirklich lieber auf nem pve server zocken


----------



## Avaranji (15. November 2010)

Na ich denke jeder darf alles… WoW ist ja auch "quasi"-anarchistisch. Rechtfertigen braucht man sich nur gegenüber seinen ureigenen Moralvorstellungen und einem sporadischen Gruppenzwang (die Einstellung seiner engsten Mitspieler… wie Gilde etc.) Halten kann es jeder wie ihm deucht. Meine Merkwürden zieht es vor eine "real-existierende" Herausforderung zu suchen und Lowies sind das nunmal nicht wirklich. Demzufolge hat Ruhm und Ehre doch etwas Substanz und krepiert nicht irgendwo im Enddarm herum. Allerdings muss ich sagen das dass Argument mit dem "Köder-Lowie" etwas für sich hat. 

Wie dem auch sei… aus reiner Sentimentalität dieses: Make Love, Not Warcraft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ministar (15. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## Vedhoc (15. November 2010)

ich mag kekse


----------



## DarkSaph (15. November 2010)

Minderweitigkeitskomplexe oder einfache Langeweile wären für mich die einzigen plausiblen Erklärungen für Ganking.


----------



## Terlian (15. November 2010)

Es gibt PvE Server.
Es gibt PvP Server.

Lerne und erkenne den Unterschied, und schon kannst du WoW spielend genießen.

PvE Server, dort gibt es nur PvP, _wenn du es auch willst_.
PvP Server, dort gibt es fast überall PvP, _egal ob es dir nun gefällt oder nicht_.

Fange doch einfach auf einem PvE Server neu an, und wenn du dann mit dem Katastrophen Addon einen Level 85 hast, kannst du diesen entweder als Leibwache für deinen Kleinen auf den PvP Server transferieren, oder eben den Kleinen auch auf den PvE Server ziehen.

Im Grunde schießen sich diese Ganker zwar selbst ins Knie, denn je mehr Neulinge von PvP  auf PvE Server gehen, desto höher die Chance das weitere PvP Server zu PvE Server werden...
Also immer schön weiter ganken, bis am Ende vielleicht nur noch eine handvoll PvP Server übrig sind.


----------



## qqqqq942 (15. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso sollte mans auch eifnach lassen, sondern den teufelskreis unterstützen?...



Ich bin sehr konsequent gegen solche Teufelskreise - würd ich euch auch epfehlen - Ich töten Lows nur wenn sie mich angreifen - mir bisher nur ein Mal passiert - lvl 7 gegen 80...

Andersherum leiste ich auch nur Widerstand, wenn es sich um einen etwa gleistarken Gegner handelt - dann bildet er wenigstens(hoffendlich) nicht so viel ein - obwohl man sich fragt ob solchen !"§$%&/ Leuten das überhaubt auffällt...



Terlian schrieb:


> Es gibt PvE Server.
> Es gibt PvP Server.
> 
> Lerne und erkenne den Unterschied, und schon kannst du WoW spielend genießen.
> ...



...naja wenn man auf einer Reise(auf einem PvE-Server) über ein PvP-Gebiet(wie Tausend Winter) fliegt ist man 5min lang - nach verlassen des Gebietes - PvP...


----------



## Hurkie (15. November 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Werde auch oft von 80ern beim Twinken geonehittet. Hab eig nichts dagegen
> aber es nerft halt, wenn du dich dann wiederbelebst, reggst einen Mob angreifst und der typ
> dich dann schon wieder umnietet. Sowas ist nicht "ein Sieg" sonder erbärmlich.



das ist nich erbärmlich, die großen ärgern einfach nur die kleinen, wie das immer ist im leben^^
und das nicht mit minderwertigkeitskomplexen zu tun....diejenigen die das behaupten sind einfach nur angefressen das sie gegankt wurden.
kleiner tipp: spielt auf nem pvp server und nach ner zeit is euch das egal, bzw nach ner zeit loggt ihr um und gankt zurück


----------



## qqqqq942 (15. November 2010)

Vedhoc schrieb:


> ich mag kekse



Ich auch - aber das ist hier nicht das Thema...


----------



## Oarc (15. November 2010)

Also töte auch niedrigstufige Spieler um ihnen zu zeigen, dass Horde die falschele Seite ist aber reite/flieg dann einfach weiter


----------



## DontaDella (15. November 2010)

Das spiel heisst "World of *Warcraft" *und nicht "World of *lovecraft" *Da muss man damit rechnen das man angegriffen wird. Und PvP server ist sowieso klar^^

*Beim Krieg ist alles erlaubt...*


----------



## oldman (15. November 2010)

wenn mich nicht alles teuscht ist das permanente/wiederholte umlegen von spieler ein eingriff in die spielemechanik und kann sogar mit einer sperre geahndet werden.


----------



## buffsplz (15. November 2010)

If it's red - it's dead.

Das ist das Risiko, wenn man auf einen PvP-Server zockt, oder eben PvP-geflaggt durch die Botanik trampelt. Da kann einem die Axt schonmal ausrutschen.
Und gegen ganken hilft entweder ein Rundruf im /1 oder /3 oder im Gildenchannel. Oder umloggen (sofern man hat) auf den Main und den Typen selbst ganken.


----------



## Nexilein (15. November 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Hmmm, wie sie alle Beratungsresistent und noch immer behaupten, der "Ganker" sei ein RL-Looser oder ähnliches.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass die Heuler hier den schwache Selbstwert haben?
> 
> ...



1. Intensives Ganken gilt auch auf PvP Servern als Belästigung und wird geahndet
2. Sogar auf PvE Servern gibt es genug open PvP um es nicht "provozieren" zu müssen.
3. Ein frischer 80er kann sich blaues PvP Equip craften und haut dann mit ein bisschen Skill den T10 Ganker um.

Dieses ganze "So ist das auf PvP Servern eben" Gelaber ist ziemlicher Blödsinn. 
Klar lebt man dort gefährlicher, aber nur weil ich in ein Land fahre für das es evtl. offizielle Reisewarnungen gibt, muss ich dort noch lange keine Kindergartenkinder verprügeln...


----------



## Azuran (15. November 2010)

letztlich heisst das game nicht world of peacecraft sondern world of warcraft.


----------



## Metadron72 (15. November 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> nur weil ich in ein Land fahre für das es evtl. offizielle Reisewarnungen gibt, muss ich dort noch lange keine Kindergartenkinder verprügeln...



MUSS man ja auch nicht...und btw. blöder vergleich


----------



## Arasouane (15. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Und das, jetzt mal ganz ernsthaft, ist wirklich interessant zu beobachten. Es braucht nur mal kurz irgendetwas vorgeworfen werden, was mehr oder weniger leicht aufs RL *abziehlt *und schon geht das Gezeter los. Irgendwie scheinen
> 
> PS: Auch interessant ist es, wie hier nun mit den Wortneuschöpfungen "lernresistent" und "beratungsresistent" um sich geworfen wird. Was haben diese Wörter wohl mit dem Thema zu tun? Hauptsache man hat "Fremdwörter" benutzt...



Na, im Deutschunterricht lernresistent gewesen? 

Du, ich hab meinen Frieden mit dem Spiel(!). Mir ist es komplett egal, ob mich wer abwertet, weil ich ganke.

Ich musste nur ein bisschen deutlicher werden und provozieren, weil die gegankten so dermaßen unlocker sind. So unlocker. 

Hab ich schonmal erwähnt, dass ich spucken auf einen gegenerischen Char, der am Boden liegt abartig finde? Da is wirklich ne Schraub locker, oder?
Aber es gibt genügend Spieler, die das als unlocker ansehen würden....sehr sehr viele sogar. Da ist sogar bespucken innerhalbeiner Gilde "ok". 
Da g-quitte (gilde verlassen) ich ohne muh und mah.

Lg Ara


----------



## Kremsi3 (15. November 2010)

Heui leute,

also ich binn begeistertet pvpler, geh gern bgs arena usw.... 
beim twinken wird glaub ich wirklich jeder mal gekillt...

ich hab jetzt 5 80er und ich weis ned wie viele 70+

und jeder is glaub ich 100 gekillt worden beim questen...
desshalb geb ich dir nen tipp...
wenn du einen auf 80 hast gib ihm ein bissl ein pvp gear und lern pvpn

stell den in die area wo du lvlst.. und wenn dich einer killt logg um und mach in platt..
oder hol dir wen der dir hilft...

hier zu schreiben mach keinen sinn das ermutigt mich nur irgendwie ein ally dorf auszuroden..


lg


----------



## Nexilein (15. November 2010)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> MUSS man ja auch nicht...und btw. blöder vergleich



Der Vergleich entspricht genau der Ganker Argumentation:
"Ich spiele auf einem PvP Server auf dem mich ständig jemand angreifen könnte, also darf auch ich jeden Ganken"

Und das ist einfach falsch. Es gibt dutzende MMORPGS mit PvP Inhalten; es gibt Arenen, BGs, openPvP, RvR, etc.. 
Aber ich kenne kein MMO indem man motiviert wird Lowies zu oneshoten. Es wird teilweise bestraft und in vielen MMOs sogar verhindert.
PvP beschreibt immer eine Mechanik die es Spielern ermöglicht *gegeneinander* zu kämpfen. Und genau dieses *Gegeneinander *gibt es z.B. zwischen einem Lvl 80 und einem Level 20 Char nicht.
Deshalb ist es kein PvP, und massives Ganken in diesem Fall eine Belästigung gegen die Blizzard zu Recht vorgeht.

Mal abgesehen davon:
1. Ganker sind eine Randgruppe. Die meisten Spieler auf PvP Servern ganken nicht, und da ich keine soziale Einrichtung bin kümmere ich mich auch nicht weiter um sie.
2. Im Gegensatz zu früher wird man auf PvP Servern beim Leveln kaum noch von Leuten auf dem gleichen Level angegriffen. In der Regel liegt es daran, dass diejenigen schon genug "PvP" von den vereinzelten Gankern bekommen. Das den Leuten auf dem Weg zum max. level die Lust auf's PvP vergeht ist natürlich eine super Entwicklung die das Aussterben der PvP Server nur weiter beschleunigt. 
*Thumbs up* .... not


----------



## Teebeutelwerfer (15. November 2010)

Das haben jetzt bestimmt schon genug leute gesagt aber das is halt PvP. Mich kotzt es auch manschmal tierisch an aber dennoch wollte ich diesen Nervenkitzel haben jeden moment umgehauen zu werden... is halt wie im echten leben. Stell dir vor du bist in Vietnam es is krieg und du gehst durchs gebüsch und da steht er der feind "Charlie" (der codename für den feind). Ihr seht euch tiiiiief in die augen und ihr zögert erst doch dann ganz plötzlich.... Werft ihr beide die Waffen zu boden winkt euch zu und fangt an zu tanzen??? Oo

naja klingt ja doch sehr strange oder? ^^ Ich glaube kaum das es tatsächlich im Krieg so laufen würde und das ist es halt eben. Die Horde und Allianz sind seit ewigkeiten im Krieg natürlich gibt es auch ausnahmen (siehe Thrall und Jaina).

Ich muss zugeben wenn ich mit meinem 80er unterwegs bin klatsche ich auch mit wonne kleine lowies. allerdings bin ich überhaupt kein freund des gankens... das ist scheiße und zeitaufwendig. Natürlich wenn einer meint er müsse mich beim twinken stören dann gibts von mir ne volle packung und die kann dann auch 2 mal 3 mal oder 4 oder vllt auch 10000 mal kommen. aber wie gesagt ausnahmen bestätigen die regeln



aber jeder sollte eh so spielen wie er es mag... solange keine Illegalen programme und tools genutzt werde ^^. wenn einer meint er hat freude daran stunden lang (ist etwas übertrieben ich weiß) da zu stehen und den gerade eben wiederbelebten nochmal in den arsch zu treten soll ers machen. und wenn jemand mit charlie tanzen will dann soll ers is ein freies land... bzw ein freies PvP azeroth ^^


----------



## NeizAnetheron (15. November 2010)

mimimiimiimi.. spiel halt auf nem pve server... 
ich frag mich echt wer weniger im hirn hat. leute die lowlvl chars umnieten oder die lowlvl chars die rumheulen und am besten noch umloggen und flamen


----------



## Killding (15. November 2010)

Kremsi3 schrieb:


> Heui leute,
> 
> auszuroden..



WTF?


[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Zum Thema: Was willstn dagegen machen?![/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Spiel nicht auf einem PvP Server, wenn doch dann heul nicht rum wenn sowas passiert weil das eh jeder macht [/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Log um und gut is[/font]


----------



## Killding (15. November 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Sry Doppelpost [/font]


----------



## Hordewikinger (15. November 2010)

Namir schrieb:


> Sag mir einen 80er, der es als Lowie mochte von höheren umgehauen zu werden und der darf mich dann für den Rest meines WoW-Lebens ganken.
> Alle, die es nicht mochten als sie gegankt wurden jetzt aber trotzdem ganken sind einfach nur arm.



ok welchen server spielst du?
ich hab pvp server gechoost damit ich ma von hohen umgeboxt werd also bitte auf ewig ganken lassen


----------



## Metadron72 (15. November 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Der Vergleich entspricht genau der Ganker Argumentation:
> "Ich spiele auf einem PvP Server auf dem mich ständig jemand angreifen könnte, also darf auch ich jeden Ganken"




ach, es ist also für dich dass selbe ob jemand nen kind im echten leben umklatscht oder ein SPIEL für sich selber anders ausgelegt wird.
wohl bemerkt regelkonform, wo wir schon den ersten unterschied hätten (es sei denn kinderumklatschen is mittlerweile gestattet)


----------



## Ahijad (15. November 2010)

Omfg..Um was geht es in der Welt des Kriegshandwerks? Genau, Krieg...Krieg zwischen den 2 Fraktionen.
Und für was gibt's PvP-Server? Damit man gegnerische Spieler ohne ...ja, wie soll ich sagen... Anfrage ?^^ 'umbringen' kann, ob der Spieler nun lvl 30 oder 80 ist, ist mir im Endeffekt egal. Wenn mir ein Allianzler über den Weg läuft und ich nicht grad großzügig bin, dann muss derjenige zu seiner Leiche Rennen 

Wieso? Weil mir das auf jedem Char auch regelmässig passiert ist. Klar.. Teufelskreis und so, nur wieso sollte ich nachgeben? Wenn der Klügere immer nachgibt, dann haben die Dummen bald das Sagen.
Okay.. Wieso man bei der Leiche wartet oder Gegner im Kampf angreift versteh ich nicht und werde ich wohl auch nie verstehen :-/ nur auf einem PvP-Server find' ich das nicht schlimm einen Allianzler umzuklatschen, wenn der mir das Erz/ das Netherschwingenei/ die Mobs, etc wegnehmen will ..oO

so long


----------



## Ryxx44 (15. November 2010)

Auf PvP Servern leider gerne gemacht man muss versuchen damit zurecht zu kommen


----------



## Kotnik (15. November 2010)

Naja, auf einem pvp server ist es schon normal, dass man mal umgerotzt wird. Wenn ich mit meinem Twink von einem 80er im Vorbeigehen umgenietet werde, schimpf ich, aber im prinzip ist es mir banane, wenn es dabei bleibt. IN bestimmten Gebiete ist es häufiger und in anderen weniger häufig. Was solls. An sich ist es aber ziemlich arm, was manche tun, nämlich w irklich nichts besseres zu tun zu haben, als in lowie gebieten aufzulauern, vor allem in wenig frequentierten...oO DAS ist dann wirklich arm und diejenigen haben dann wirklich zu wenig zu tun scheinbar.

Im 70er BEreich gabs frügher auf dem pvp server auf dem ich war, eine art gleichgewicht des schreckens, zB auf Quel Danas, wenns losging wusste jeder, wirds schmutzig und questen ist für die nächsten stunden nicht mehr. Also ließ man sich in Ruhe. 
So isses halt auf einem PvP-server. Es herrscht Krieg und der fordert auch manchmal eben unschuldige Opfer..
Was ich nicht gutheiße, wie gesagt, sich durch ganken belustigen ist eher arm und unnötig. Die Ganker sind oft aber auch die, die in der Arena oder aufm BG eh nix gebacken kriegen und sich halt zu dritt oder zu 4. an kleinen abreagieren müssen. wie im echten Leben..

OT und btw: 

_"ich hab pvp server gechoost [...]"

_Hordewikinger, du bekommst den heutigen ersten Preis für den dümmsten Anglizismus, der mir begegnet ist. Gratuliere! *goldene Dumpfbacke überreich*


----------



## tuerlich (15. November 2010)

achja. wenn ich rumginpen will, geh ich mitm rogue nach gadgetzan und verteile jedem kopfnüsse xD ist doch nur spaß  ich hau eigentlich nie lowies um, sondern finds witziger, ihnen hinterher zu reiten und zuzuschauen, wie sie krampfhaft versuchen, zum nächsten fp oder gasthaus zu kommen


----------



## Sarvan (15. November 2010)

Kankru schrieb:


> PVP-Server? - Ist halt so dort!
> 
> PVE Server und PVP geflagt? - Selber schuld, oder einfach Pech gehabt.



Lieber TE. Der Verfasser dieses Zitats ist ein Spieler der Art, wie du sie beschreibst. 
Das Argument "Selber schuld, wenn du auf einem PvP Server zockst" ist dermaßen schwachsinnig und einfälltig, dass man nur noch seufzen kann =/.
Natürlich kann man auf einem PvP Server in umkämpften Gebieten niedrigstufige Spieler töten, aber dem TE geht es glaub ich mehr um das, was man davon hat. Was hat man davon, wenn man im Schlingendorntal die dort spielenden Lowlvler 5 mal hintereinander killt? Keine Ehre, kein Gold, keinen Ruf, kein gar nichts. Man schadet nur den Anderen. @Nexilein hat es sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht: Ganker sind eine Randgruppe. Es sind Leute, die vorm PC sitzen: "haha jetzt hab ich ihn schon 5 mal geonehittet der is bestimmt total angepisst und regt sich voll auf!".
Ich bin kein Musterspieler, ich habe auch schon lowlvler mit 80ern gelegt. Aber nur, wenn sie mir Grund gaben, wie z.B. eben typisches Ganken. Sobald ich den dann einmal umgehauen habe, lass ichs aber auch gut sein und mach ihm nicht noch stundenlang des Leben schwer. 
Beim Stichwort "stundenlang" fällt mir auch wieder ein, dass es manche wirklich stundenlang buchstäblich von morgens bis abends machen. Sind diese Leute dann einfach zu schlecht für Raids, chancenlos gegen Gleichstufige oder einfach nur schwer gestört mit zuviel Freizeit und zu wenig Freunden/Hobbies? oO
Blizzard könnte natürlich auch was dagegen machen, z.B. ne Zeitsperre einrichten, wenn man einen Feind, dessen Stufe in grau angezeigt wird, bereits getötet hat, sodass man ihn dann für meinetwegen 30 Mins nicht mehr killn kann (ok das ist undurchdacht, aber dient ja nur als Beispiel). Andere MMOs haben jedenfalls bewiesen, dass es Mittel und Wege gibt.

MFG


----------



## Su-Si (15. November 2010)

Ich würde trennen zwischen einfach töten und ganken. Das eine ist möglich, auf einem PvP-Server zu erwarten und entspricht auch den verfeindeten Lagern. Insofern: Rot = tot (+)

Ganken dagegen ist was anderes. Der Ganker nimmt zumindest für die Zeit des Gankens dem anderen Spieler die Lust am Spiel (denn abgesehen davon, dass es hier um verfeindete Fraktionen geht, sitzen auch Spieler hinter den Rechnern, die möglicherweise nicht stundenlang nur vom Friedhof zur Leiche rennen wollen) - und ich unterstelle, dass es vielen genau auch darauf ankommt, da ein eigentlicher Vorteil beim Ganken nicht existiert. Daher sind die ganzen Argumente "Pro-Lowies-töten" zwar grundsätzlich richtig, für Ganker lasse ich die aber nicht gelten. Wer anderen das Spiel vermiesen will, braucht sich auch nicht hinter der Lore verstecken.


----------



## Valdarr (15. November 2010)

Ganker gabs, gibt es und wird es immer geben.

Spass macht es nicht am falschen Ende zu sein, aber macht doch mal folgendes:

Spieler xyz erstellt sich einen kleinen Char und lvl fröhlich in den bekannten Gankergebieten.

Die lieben Schurken von der Freindlist spielen mal einen Nachmittag ein wenig Begleitschutz und ganken alles was den Lowie anrührt.

Taddaaaa ich hatte nie so viel Ruhe beim LvLn und selten so viel Spass wenn mal wieder der verhinderte Ganker von neulich ein paar Meter panisch vor einem abdreht bzw stundenlang um einen herumschleicht und Schurken sucht.


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. November 2010)

Scheinst auf einen "PvP-Server" zu spielen.
Da ist sowas (leider) Gang und Gebe... 
2 Möglichkeiten
1) auf eine PvE-Server wechseln.
2) schnell 80(naja bald 85^^) werden, zurück ganken


----------



## Annovella (15. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. Das nennt man Ganken
> 2. Jap, ist unfair
> 3. Trotzdem hätte die SuFu geholfen





Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> PvP-Server



Mal zusammen gefasst.

Ps: Geh auf einem (RP) PvE Server spielen


----------



## Sinmia (15. November 2010)

...also grundsätzlich finde ich dieses ganken nicht in Ordnung.
Allerdings muss ich sagen dass wenn ich auf meinem Server (RP-PvP - Kult der Verdammten) einen Ally treffe, mir egal welche Stufe er hat, hau ich Ihn weg...und wenn er halt nur 20 oder 30 ist hat er eben Pech...allerdings warte ich nicht neben seiner Leiche und mach das nochmal...ich geh dann halt weiter...läuft er mir noch einmal über den Weg dann Pech für Ihn...


...wie bereits gesagt wurde, ist halt ein PvP Server da muss man damit rechnen...wem es nicht gefällt soll auf einem PvE Server spielen gehen, ganz einfach!!

MfG
Sinmia


----------



## Schanni (15. November 2010)

Also auch mal Senf von mir dazu.
Ich spiele auf einem PvP Server. - Warum weil meine RL Freunde da alle sind und ich als letzter dazu gekommen bin.
Stört es mich wenn ich beim LvL von einem 80er gekillt werde? - Ne nicht wirklich es ist Krieg und er kann es soll er machen.
Wehre ich mich wenn ich mit meinem 80er im Sholar gekillt werde? - Ne denn ich mag kein PvP, also lass ich ihn machen und schau es mir an wie lange er brauch.
Kill ich kleine? - Ne weil ich weiss wie belastend es ist immer wieder zur Leiche zu rennen.
Aber kommen wir zum Kern der Sache das ganken. - Ich verstehe es überhaupt nicht was einer davon hat mich so zu belasten und was seine freude daran ist er hat mir doch bewiesen das er der bessere ist.
Aber ich werde mich immer wieder genau vor ihm wieder beleben und mich umhauen lassen meist haben sie nach wenigen malen keine lust mehr aber hatte auch schon bestimmt 30 belebungen vor dem gleichen.
Warum mach ich das? - Solange er mit mir beschäftigt ist lässt er andere in ruhe und wir holen in seiner Abwesenheit das BG oder tausendwinter.
Wobei natürlich die Frage ist ob er überhaupt in der Lage wär dort was auszurichten denn ich denke er kann nichts anderes als Lowie killn und ist unfähig als Schurke nen gleichlevigen Heiligpriest zu killn.
Und Ihr lieben Freunde letzte Stellungnahme zu dem Argument den Nachschub abschneiden und meiner Fraktion das Leveln zu vermiesen.
Wenn durch meine Hauptstadt der Staubige Wind durch die leeren Gassen weht.
Wenn Ihr alleine in Tausendwinter in der Verteidigung steht und kein Angreifer kommt.
Wenn in freier Bahn keiner meiner Fraktion versucht euch ein Rohstoff streitig zu machen.
Also wenn der letzte meiner Fraktion vom Server verschwunden ist.
Dann werdet Ihr merken das es kein Spaß mehr macht den Lichkönig zum 75 mal zu legen.

Ich hoffe ich hab genug Rechtschreibfehler für Flamer drinne gelassen.


----------



## Thuum (15. November 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Lieber TE. Der Verfasser dieses Zitats ist ein Spieler der Art, wie du sie beschreibst.
> Das Argument "Selber schuld, wenn du auf einem PvP Server zockst" ist dermaßen schwachsinnig und einfälltig, dass man nur noch seufzen kann =/.
> Natürlich kann man auf einem PvP Server in umkämpften Gebieten niedrigstufige Spieler töten, aber dem TE geht es glaub ich mehr um das, was man davon hat. Was hat man davon, wenn man im Schlingendorntal die dort spielenden Lowlvler 5 mal hintereinander killt? Keine Ehre, kein Gold, keinen Ruf, kein gar nichts. Man schadet nur den Anderen. @Nexilein hat es sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht: Ganker sind eine Randgruppe. Es sind Leute, die vorm PC sitzen: "haha jetzt hab ich ihn schon 5 mal geonehittet der is bestimmt total angepisst und regt sich voll auf!".
> Ich bin kein Musterspieler, ich habe auch schon lowlvler mit 80ern gelegt. Aber nur, wenn sie mir Grund gaben, wie z.B. eben typisches Ganken. Sobald ich den dann einmal umgehauen habe, lass ichs aber auch gut sein und mach ihm nicht noch stundenlang des Leben schwer.
> ...



Spiele auch auf einem PvP Server. Wenn man einmal von einem 80er gekillt wird, find ich das nicht weiter schlimm. Aber was mich nervt, wie du schon beschrieben hast, sind die Leute, die einen dann drölfmillionen mal umhauen wollen weil es ihnen Spaß macht.


Zusammengefasst: Wenn man auf einem PvP Server gekillt wird, ist das völlig normal. Aber Leute zu "ganken", weil es einem Spaß macht, ist einfach nur armselig.


----------



## Manotis (15. November 2010)

> 1. Das nennt man Ganken
> 2. Jap, ist unfair
> 3. Trotzdem hätte die SuFu geholfen


Dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen


----------



## Soldus (15. November 2010)

Greife nur lowies an, wenn sie lowies meiner fraktion umhauen oder wenn sie frech werden. Eine Ausnhame gibts für Untote, die hau ich bei jeder Gelegenheit um.


----------



## Dysan (15. November 2010)

geil, dass darüber noch diskutiert wird...^^ nach 5 jahren so. reden wa auch noch über rp-server auf den kein rp mehr gemacht wird. sry, wegen sarkasmus, war länger net mehr am start und zogge eigentlich seit release. aber immer noch die gleichen themen...zum 100x. wenn nicht sogar öfter  viel spaß, hatte ich auch eben
peace


----------



## Gias (15. November 2010)

Manche machen es auch um die andere Fraktion anzulocken. Blizz hat ja fraktionsübergeifendes Chatten mit allen Mitteln verboten. 
Deshalb sagen sich viele komm lass in Strangle oder Wegekreuz Allis/Hordler moschen bis die Großen kommen und man open pvp haben kann.


Allgemein ists aber schon arm, hast da schon recht. Bringt selbst nix und belästigt nur den anderen.


----------



## Druda (15. November 2010)

> Darum. Und weil ich dann immer herzhaft lache, wenn ich daran, denke, wie tierisch sich der gegenüber jetzt aufregen muss ( oder die Gruppe aus 2/3 Freunden).
> Klingt gemein, ist es auch, aber wir haben uns schließlich dazu entschlossen auf einem PvP Server zu spielen.



Schadenfroh ist toll !
Ne aber aus so einem Grund tu ich's auch. PvP halt.


----------



## =Unforgiven= (15. November 2010)

ganz simpler Kreislauf:

Twink wird gegankt, du loggst um 

----> du hast umgeloggt, sehnst dich nach Rache, 

= du gankst Twinks

----> Twink will sich rächen, loggt um

= gankt Lowies

Welcher Hirni den Kreislauf begann, ist nicht bekannt. Wenden sie sich bei weiteren Fragen an unseren Kundendienst.


----------



## Miyaki (15. November 2010)

Spiele auch auf einem PvP Server ( auch wenn kaum einer von denen auch PvP spielen kann) wurde oft genug von den paar Allys die wir haben beim Leveln geschlagen,meine Bekannten ebenso,erfordert halt ne Menge Skill Lowies zu ganken oder zu 4 auf eine Person zu gehen.
Ich selber winke den Lowies nur zu wozu ganken,kriegen in Tw früher oder später eh ihr Fett weg,da hilft auch kein Pussybuff um den fehlenden Skill zu ersetzen.
Und im Bg sieht man sich ja auch wieder jk.
Einerseits low andererseits gehörts dazu,härtet ab man regt sich dann nicht mehr ganz so extrem auf,wenn mal ein Bg verloren wird.
Reg dich nicht weiter drüber auf,lass sie machen,auf 80 siehts dann eh anders aus. Sw besuchen und dann bekommst du deine Rache <:


----------



## Damodred (15. November 2010)

Druda schrieb:


> Ne aber aus so einem Grund tu ich's auch. PvP halt.


Naja, für wen sowas "PVP" ist, dem ist wohl nicht mehr zu helfen. Vermutlich wurdet ihr im RL immer schikaniert, als ihr noch klein wart, oder?


PvP-Server hin oder her, Lowbies ganken ist Kindergarten für Leute, die auf 80 nichts gebacken bekommen.


----------



## Rivkin (15. November 2010)

Wo bitte liegt das Problem, ich habs auch mal eine Zeitlang getan, da ich auch selbst immer das Opfer war und irgendwo machts auch mal eine Zeitlang spaß...


----------



## Soramac (15. November 2010)

So oft habe Ich das Wort erbaermlich noch nie gelesen.

Es kommt eigentlich auch drauf an, was man spielt. Wenn man jetzt als Hordler so ein abgefuckten Troll Schamane zockt, kommt das schon oefters vor, dass man einfach umgehauen wird, bei einer weiblichen Blutelfe kommt es nicht so oft vor.

Aber meiner Seits Ich spiele selbst auf einem PvP Server und haue keine low level Spieler, weil es 1. mir nichts bringt und 2. gehe Ich dafuer ins Schlachtfeld oder in Nordend.


----------



## Aranshi (15. November 2010)

Amantin schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> orgasmusähnliche Gefühle wenn sie einen 36er Charakter oder ähnlich mehrmahls hintereinander umnieten? Befriedigt so ein Verhalten so sehr?



das muss ich mir grad bildlich vorstellen... igitt


----------



## rocketmann (15. November 2010)

Spiel auf keinen Pvp server da wirst ud net umgenietet ^^ und 2 bald gibt es in den low lvl gebieten sowieso 90elite dann passiert es net mehr^^


----------



## Männchen (15. November 2010)

therealhui schrieb:


> Schlussendlich geht es hier auf das "so du mir - so ich dir" zurück!
> 
> Sag mir einen 80er der nie als er gelvlt hat von einem höheren getötet wurde, warum sollte er dann es nicht auch dürfen.
> 
> Aber die einfachste Antwortet warum sie es tun ist noch immer "weil sie es können".



Ich hoffe für Deine Kinder, das Du nicht von Deinen Eltern verprügelt wurdest ... 

Behandle andere Menschen (Spieler), wie Du selbst behandelt werden möchtest.


----------



## Petu (15. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> OT und btw:
> 
> _"ich hab pvp server gechoost [...]"
> 
> _Hordewikinger, du bekommst den heutigen ersten Preis für den dümmsten Anglizismus, der mir begegnet ist. Gratuliere! *goldene Dumpfbacke überreich*




Dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu, wollte dazu auch was schreiben. Danke das Du das schon getan hast.


----------



## Druda (15. November 2010)

Damodred schrieb:


> Naja, für wen sowas "PVP" ist, dem ist wohl nicht mehr zu helfen. Vermutlich wurdet ihr im RL immer schikaniert, als ihr noch klein wart, oder?
> 
> 
> PvP-Server hin oder her, Lowbies ganken ist Kindergarten für Leute, die auf 80 nichts gebacken bekommen.



Wir weisen eher ein leicht sadistisches Verhalten auf, tehe ;D

PvP meinte ich jetzt wegen dem Server. Hat man selbst sag ich mal..."Schuld", wenn man dort anfängt.


----------



## Varanthir (15. November 2010)

World of --> Warcraft <-- ... schon allein der Name sollte klarstellen, dass man sich hier mit den jeweiligen Antagonisten nicht zu eine Runde Schach trifft.

In der Theorie herrscht halt Krieg in Azeroth. Wie das auf dem jeweligen Server ansich ausschaut, ist eine andere Sache. Und den Spielspaß förderte das für mich und betreffende im Allgemeinen auch nicht. Aber gerade mit der Auswahl seines Server, kann man schon dabei schon großen Einfluß darauf nehmen. Ist man hingegen geflaggt, warum auch immer ... wird es natürlich ärgerlich. Doch damit sollte man rechnen und ich lege in solchen Fällen eine kurze Pause ein, damit sich nicht erst großartig Frust aufbauen kann.

Zusammenfassend ... halte ich persönlich garnichts vom ganken und betreffende Spieler bekommen, sofern ich auch nur eine Chance habe eins mit der groben Kelle. Allerdings bin ich kein sonderlich versierter Spieler, daher ziehe ich im PvP nicht gerade selten den kürzeren. Dennoch, gehört dieser Aspekt einfach zum Spiel dazu. Die Virtuelle "Welt" ist und war alles andere als ein Ort des heiteren Sonnenscheins.


----------



## tsurugu (15. November 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, wird man davor beim betreten eines PvP-Servers gewarnt. Wer diese Warnungen ignoriert und sich trotzdem dazu entschließt, dort einen Char zu erstellen, der darf nun wirklich nicht meckern.




Das sagt alles!


----------



## tsurugu (15. November 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, wird man davor beim betreten eines PvP-Servers gewarnt. Wer diese Warnungen ignoriert und sich trotzdem dazu entschließt, dort einen Char zu erstellen, der darf nun wirklich nicht meckern.




Das sagt alles!


----------



## Oarc (15. November 2010)

In WoW würde ein großer Teil Spielspaß verloren gehen (meiner Meinung nach zumindest) wenn man sich nicht gegenseitig umnatzen köpnnte ;D


----------



## Oarc (15. November 2010)

In WoW würde ein großer Teil Spielspaß verloren gehen (meiner Meinung nach zumindest) wenn man sich nicht gegenseitig umnatzen köpnnte ;D


----------



## Nexilein (15. November 2010)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> ach, es ist also für dich dass selbe ob jemand nen kind im echten leben umklatscht oder ein SPIEL für sich selber anders ausgelegt wird.
> wohl bemerkt regelkonform, wo wir schon den ersten unterschied hätten (es sei denn kinderumklatschen is mittlerweile gestattet)



Es geht einfach und alleine darum, ob man glaubt aus der persönlichen Bereitschaft höhere Risiken einzugehen eine Rechtfertigung für assoziales Verhalten ableiten zu können.

Und wenn jemand eine Stunde eine Leiche campt, nur um sie beim Rez sofort wieder zu oneshoten, dann ist das A) auch in WoW auf PvP Servern nicht regelkonform (Belästigung),  assozial und C) komplett sinnfrei. Einem solchen Menschen zu unterstellen er würde sich seinen Mitmenschen (auch Kindern) gegenüber untadelig verhalten, halte ich für eine aus dem Stegreif nur sehr schwer zu belegende These.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (16. November 2010)

Kankru schrieb:


> PVP-Server? - Ist halt so dort!
> 
> PVE Server und PVP geflagt? - Selber schuld, oder einfach Pech gehabt.



Stimmt bedingt. Ich spiele meinen Main und meinen Schami auf nem Pvp Server (Blackrock, nicht wie In Signatur zu sehen Dun Morogh) und haue aus Prinzip keine "Lowies" um. Erst gestern als Ich mit Schami die Raptoren Daily im Krater gemacht habe sah ich nen Lvl 50 Jäger stellte mich neben den und tanzte als Geisterwolf neben Ihm. 

Wir haben dann kurz über Emotes "gechattet" und Ich zog von dannen und freute mich das ein Allianzer sah das es nicht nur Volldeppen auf Level 80 gibt die Lowies umboxen.


----------



## Wintergift (16. November 2010)

Ethan~ schrieb:


> Wenn du dich über so etwas aufregst, solltest du dich wirklich zu erst fragen, warum du auf einen PvP Server gegangen bist und evtl. den Server wechseln.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil bin einer derjenigen, die gerne mal lowies abklatschen wenn ich sie auf meinem Weg sehe.
> Warum?
> ...




Lol, genau aus dem Grund hasse ich PvP Server und daddel auf einem Pve, und das du da lachst, zeigt mir nur wie sehr du dich damals aufgeregt hast , ich schätze ma is heute genau noch so wenn du im Bg eins auf die Mütze bekommst!!!


----------



## Kotnik (16. November 2010)

Ich muss sagen, auf einem PVE-Server ist es fast noch schlimmer, denn WEHE, jemand ist mal aus versehen pvp-flagged, zB weil er gerade aus einem BG kommt. Da stürzen sich alle wie die Wahnsinnigen auf diesen einen SPieler. Auf einem PVP-Server kommen zwar öfter Gankereien vor, aber da steht man dem Ganzen dennoch etwas gelassener gegenüber und reagiert nicht wie ein tollwütiger Hund, der eine läufige Hündin riecht, nur weil man einen angreifbaren Spieler vor die Flinte bekommt.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich diese zölibatären Server (PVE) mag, da entwickelt sich scheinbar bei vielen ein ziemlicher Triebstau.


----------



## Gnorfal (16. November 2010)

Aus dem gesamten Kauderwelsch hier, kann man also folgende, abschliessende These aufstellen:


-Jeder, der schonmal mehrfach einen Spieler umgenietet hat (egal ob PvP/PvE Server) ist asozial

-Jeder, der schonmal mehrfach einen Spieler umgenietet hat (egal ob PvP/PvE Server) ist arbeitslos

-Jeder, der schonmal mehrfach einen Spieler umgenietet hat (egal ob PvP/PvE Server) hat keine Ahnung vom Spiel

-Jeder, der schonmal mehrfach einen Spieler umgenietet hat (egal ob PvP/PvE Server) wurde vor kurzem von seiner Frau/Freundin/Mama verlassen

usw. usw., kurzum betrrifft das vermutlich 12 Mio Spieler weltweit, Dich, der Du das hier liest, eingeschlossen.

Um die gestellte Frage des TE´s zu beantworten: Weils geht! (Frage hiess: Low Lvl Spieler umnieten, warum?)


----------



## dandolor (31. Juli 2012)

Gestern Abend bin ich mit meinem Tauren Pala frisch in der Scherbenwelt angekommen. 
Nach ein paar Quests kommt dann ja irgendwann die Quest wo man die Türme erobern muss. 
Da ich sehr gerne PvP mache dacht ich mir, das wird sicher lustig und hoffte auf Gegner. 

Ich stand da also beim Rundblick und wartet bis die Base unser ist. Da plötzlich ein lvl 85 Zwerg Pala der neben mir landet.
Ich dacht mir der wird wohl nicht so ein Idiot sein und mich angreifen. Tja denkste. Nach 2 Sec war ich bei Bob. 
Zur Leiche gelaufen, wiederbelebt und was gegessen. Kurz nachdem ich wieder volles Leben hatte - Wöööms - down.

Da wurde es mir dann zu blöd. Ich loge auf meinen Feral Druiden um. Nach 2 Min bin ich in der Scherbenwelt und ich freu ich schon
das der Pala noch da ist. Aus dem Flug in Katze gewechselt und grad angegriffen. Und was macht unser Pala? Er fliegt out of Range. 
Ich warte noch ein bisschen, vielleicht hat er ja doch noch die Eier mich anzugreifen. Hatte er nicht. Nach einiger Zeit warten loge ich wieder auf
meinen Pala. Dachte mal der wird sicher nicht so feige sein mich nochmals anzugreifen. Er war so feige.

Bevor ich off ging fragte ich mich dann einfach, warum sind Allis solche Arschlöcher? Ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen mit einem 85er Char ein lvl 58er zu killen. 
Wo ist der Spass daran? War übrigens auf Kargath. Der Name dieses armseligen Zwerges weis ich leider nicht mehr.

Lg, Dando


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Juli 2012)

Nekrophilie :-)


Ich glaube, du hast da grundsätzlich einen Denkfehler, wenn du es denn überhaupt ernst meinst. Es geht ja um die Eroberung der Posten. Man erobert diese Posten, in dem man Überhand eben dort hat. Ohne dich zu töten, kann man an eben jener Stelle den Teil nicht übernehmen, die Quest nicht abschließen. Welches Level der Gegner dabei hat, ist irrelevant.

Und nur, weil man dann abhaut, weil man den Teil abgeschlossen hat oder einfach keine Lust hat, sich mit PvPlern anzulegen, heißt das nicht, das man ach so böse ist.


----------



## Heynrich (31. Juli 2012)

dandolor schrieb:


> Bevor ich off ging fragte ich mich dann einfach, warum sind Allis solche Arschlöcher? Ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen mit einem 85er Char ein lvl 58er zu killen.
> Wo ist der Spass daran? War übrigens auf Kargath. Der Name dieses armseligen Zwerges weis ich leider nicht mehr.



Klar, die Hordler sind alles nur zahme Schäfchen. Genau das selbe hab ich damals auch gedacht, als ich beim Leveln  auf Blackrock eins nach dem andern von highlvl Hordlern auf die Mütze bekommen hab. Oder Beim Angeln damals in 1k. Oder oder oder.... 

Ja ... PvP Server ... wollte halt bei meinen RL Freunden sein. Naja .. ein halbes Jahr später war mir das zuviel und ich war wieder auf meinem PvE.


----------



## Alri (31. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Nekrophilie :-)
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, du hast da grundsätzlich einen Denkfehler, wenn du es denn überhaupt ernst meinst. Es geht ja um die Eroberung der Posten. Man erobert diese Posten, in dem man Überhand eben dort hat. Ohne dich zu töten, kann man an eben jener Stelle den Teil nicht übernehmen, die Quest nicht abschließen. Welches Level der Gegner dabei hat, ist irrelevant.
> ...




ja ne ist klar ... weil ich als 85er auch diese quest gaaaaanz dringend brauche für ... ja für was denn?
genau,für gar nichts.mit den marken kann man nichts sinnvolles kaufen.ruf bekommt man in den inis auch viel schneller ... und zählen tut die daily auch nicht für meister der lehren.
noch dazu ist es ja so,dass wenn ein low level char der die türme einnehmen will,diese zwangsläufig der anderen fraktion gehören und diese dann überhaupt gar nicht für die quest einnehmen kann.er somit auf den low lvler angewiesen,das er den turm einnimmt um ihn dann wieder umzuflaggen.

aber so ist das halt auf kargath.die allis können nur feige pvp spielen.man gewöhnt sich halt an alles,wenn man 1:2 unterlegen ist (als hordler).


----------



## dandolor (31. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Nekrophilie :-)
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, du hast da grundsätzlich einen Denkfehler, wenn du es denn überhaupt ernst meinst. Es geht ja um die Eroberung der Posten. Man erobert diese Posten, in dem man Überhand eben dort hat. Ohne dich zu töten, kann man an eben jener Stelle den Teil nicht übernehmen, die Quest nicht abschließen. Welches Level der Gegner dabei hat, ist irrelevant.
> ...




Ne der ist nicht abgehauen weil ers fertig hatte. Der ist da geblieben und hat gewartet. Wenn der zum nächsten Turm geflogen wäre hättes es mir ja nichts ausgemacht.


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

dandolor schrieb:


> Bevor ich off ging fragte ich mich dann einfach, warum sind Allis solche Arschlöcher? Ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen mit einem 85er Char ein lvl 58er zu killen.


Ich spiele auf Frostmourne (PvP). Allianz. Meine Twinks wurden einige Male von (Überraschung) "Hordlern", sprich Menschen welche die Ingame-Fraktion Horde spielen, umgehauen. Hatten immer höheres Level als meine Chars. Sind deswegen alle "Hordler" Arschlöcher? Deiner Aussage nach zu urteilen ja, ich denke jedoch nicht. Ist halt so. Und dass es im Open PvP nicht fair zugeht, ist seit nunmehr 8 Jahren kein Geheimnis.

Im Übrigen, wie Heynrich schon sagt, nehmen sich diesbezüglich beide Seiten nicht viel. Selbst auf dem RP-Server (Todeswache) auf dem ich damals anfing, hatte man teilweise keine Ruhe. Beliebtestes Gank-Festival zu WotLK war Sonntag Mittag, wenn die Angel-Daily nach Tausendwintersee führte. Da gab es immer Witzbolde von der Horde, welche es nicht lassen konnten die angelnden Allis anzugreifen... natürlich nur in der Gruppe und erst dann, wenn jene ihre Waffen gegen die Angel eingetauscht hatten. Oder, ebenfalls in Tausendwinter, wenn die Allianz (selten genug) mal gewonnen hatte. Da bildeten sich teils ganze Raids aus gankenden Hordlern, welche die gerade mittels Portal vor den Toren gespawnten und völlig ahnungslosen Allis abfingen und niedermachten. Auf einem RP-Server!

Alter, nur Assis bei der Horde! Oder vielleicht doch nicht? Pauschalisierung ftw.



dandolor schrieb:


> War übrigens auf Kargath. Der Name dieses armseligen Zwerges weis ich leider nicht mehr.


Den Namen könntest Du Dir eh sparen. Öffentliches Anprangern, egal wegen was, wird nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## dandolor (31. Juli 2012)

Alri schrieb:


> aber so ist das halt auf kargath.die allis können nur feige pvp spielen.man gewöhnt sich halt an alles,wenn man 1:2 unterlegen ist (als hordler).



Amen Bruder


----------



## dandolor (31. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf Frostmourne (PvP). Allianz. Meine Twinks wurden einige Male von (Überraschung) "Hordlern", sprich Menschen welche die Ingame-Fraktion Horde spielen, umgehauen. Hatten immer höheres Level als meine Chars. Sind deswegen alle "Hordler" Arschlöcher? Deiner Aussage nach zu urteilen ja, ich denke jedoch nicht. Ist halt so. Und dass es im Open PvP nicht fair zugeht, ist seit nunmehr 8 Jahren kein Geheimnis.
> 
> Im Übrigen, wie Heynrich schon sagt, nehmen sich diesbezüglich beide Seiten nicht viel. Selbst auf dem RP-Server (Todeswache) auf dem ich damals anfing, hatte man teilweise keine Ruhe. Beliebtestes Gank-Festival zu WotLK war Sonntag Mittag, wenn die Angel-Daily nach Tausendwintersee führte. Da gab es immer Witzbolde von der Horde, welche es nicht lassen konnten die angelnden Allis anzugreifen... natürlich nur in der Gruppe und erst dann, wenn jene ihre Waffen gegen die Angel eingetauscht hatten. Oder, ebenfalls in Tausendwinter, wenn die Allianz (selten genug) mal gewonnen hatte. Da bildeten sich teils ganze Raids aus gankenden Hordlern, welche die gerade mittels Portal vor den Toren gespawnten und völlig ahnungslosen Allis abfingen und niedermachten. Auf einem RP-Server!
> 
> ...



Sicher ist PvP oft nicht fair. Aber was mich am meisten genervt hat gestern ist das er nicht die Eier auf ein Fairen Kampf hatte.

Und wenn du beim Angeln gekillt wirst ist das kein ganken weil du ja denselben Lvl wie dein Gegner hast. Hat ja keiner gesagt du darfst den nicht mit deine Angelrute vermöbeln


----------



## Kyrador (31. Juli 2012)

dandolor schrieb:


> Sicher ist PvP oft nicht fair. Aber was mich am meisten genervt hat gestern ist das er nicht die Eier auf ein Fairen Kampf hatte.



Ich bin ja beileibe kein Freund des PvP, aber die Aussage ist doch albern.
Es ist Player versus Player! Es ist Krieg! Es ist ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod! Da gehts nicht um Fairness, sondern ums Überleben! (ja, ich weiß, dass WoW beim PvP-Tod keine Sanktionen besitzt)

Wenn du damit nicht klarkommst, darfst einfach nicht auf nem PvP-Server spielen oder am PvP teilnehmen...


----------



## garak111 (31. Juli 2012)

Hi Dando,
ich verstehe deine Empörung in keiner Weise. Was erwartest Du? Du bist wie ein Häschen, welches neben einem Löwen rumsteht und meint, der wird mich schon nicht fressen. Aber vielleicht will er gerade ein Frühstückchen und schnappt zu.
Dem Pala werfe ich da gar nichts vor. In einem PVP-Gebiet ist nun mal kein Welpenschutz. Hätte ich genauso gemacht. Habe auch schon mit low-level Totenkopf-Hordler angegriffen und bei 9 von 10 mir ne blutige Nase geholt sowie vermutlich die Meinung von dem Spieler ich sei verrückt. Aber es klappt auch mal, da vielleicht der Löwe mal afk rumsteht und meint er sei hier der Gott. Dauert zwar ein paar Minuten so einen zu killen und das Mana neigt sich dem Ende, aber die Schadenfreude danach wiegt einiges auf.
Und das er danach einem „fairen“ Duell aus dem Weg geht, ist auch nicht angreifbar. Warum kämpfen, wenn ich meine, ich würde verlieren.
Dem Aly-Pala meine Hochachtung. Er hat es geschafft, dich 2-mal umzuklatschen, du hast umgeloggt und ihn dann nicht einmal erwischt (somit zeit verloren) und dann wurmt dich das noch die ganze Nacht so stark , dass du aDich m nächsten Tag sogar hier auslassen musstest. Also fettes GZ dem Aly. Mehr konnte er wirklich nicht erreichen.
Apropopo Arsch…. . Dies ist ein sehr wichtiges Organ, da die Schei… den Körper auch wie-der verlassen muss. 

Solong, 
vielleicht sehen wir uns auch mal im PVP-Gebiet

PS: Nimm es einfach locker, das nächste mal stirbt ein Allianzler


----------



## Alri (31. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Selbst auf dem RP-Server (Todeswache) auf dem ich damals anfing, hatte man teilweise keine Ruhe. Beliebtestes Gank-Festival zu WotLK war Sonntag Mittag, wenn die Angel-Daily nach Tausendwintersee führte. Da gab es immer Witzbolde von der Horde, welche es nicht lassen konnten die angelnden Allis anzugreifen... natürlich nur in der Gruppe und erst dann, wenn jene ihre Waffen gegen die Angel eingetauscht hatten. Oder, ebenfalls in Tausendwinter, wenn die Allianz (selten genug) mal gewonnen hatte. Da bildeten sich teils ganze Raids aus gankenden Hordlern, welche die gerade mittels Portal vor den Toren gespawnten und völlig ahnungslosen Allis abfingen und niedermachten. Auf einem RP-Server!



 und das hat jetzt genau was mit high lvl tötet low lvl zu tun? 1kw war max level open pvp gebiet.da sollte man schon mit rechnen mal umgehaue zu werden.egal welche fraktion man spielt.wer mehr kumpels mitbringt gewinnt.ich erinner mich gern an diese 1kw schlachten,weil sie zumindest auf kargath gern mal ein episches ausmaß erreicht haben.teilweise dauerten diese dann bis zum neuen kampfstart von 1kw.und die machtverhältnise änderten sich ständig.mal waren die allis im vorteil,mal die hordler.je nachdem wer mer freunde organisieren konnte.


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

dandolor schrieb:


> Und wenn du beim Angeln gekillt wirst ist das kein ganken weil du ja denselben Lvl wie dein Gegner hast.


Was hat das einzig mit dem Level zu tun? Man sollte sich vielleicht erstmal mit Begriffen auseinander setzen, bevor man diese verwendet oder negiert. Hier mal die Einleitungsdefinition aus wikipedia, welche es passender umschreibt als ich das könnte:

"Ganken oder Ganking ist ein Sammelbegriff für verschiedene Player-versus-Player-Kampftaktiken in Online-Rollenspielen, bei denen das angegriffene Opfer kaum eine realistische Chance hat, den Kampf zu gewinnen, weil es von Anfang an unterlegen oder im Nachteil ist."

Dazu noch einige Beispiele:

"Einige typische Beispiele für Ganking sind:
Ein Spieler greift einen anderen an, der einen deutlich niedrigeren Level hat*, oder aus anderen spielmechanischen Gründen offensichtlich unterlegen ist**.
Ein Spieler ist bereits in einen Kampf gegen einen oder mehrere Nicht-Spieler-Charaktere verwickelt und wird plötzlich auch noch von einem anderen Spieler angegriffen.

* Das was Du meinst.
** Das was ich meine.

Die "anderen spielmechanischen Gründe" waren nahezu null Erfahrung im PvP (was Wunder auf RP-Servern) sowie die unterschiedliche "Bewaffung" Angel gegen Zweihand-Axt. Und dass eine Angel untauglich zum kämpfen ist muss ich ja wohl kaum erklären... oder doch? In der Hinsicht bestanden bei vielen kaum mehr Chancen wie Lowlevel gegen Highlevel. Darum bin ich da auch weg, die Allianz auf TW ist echt peinlich im PvP.^^

Zudem: Es war zwar nervig aber man musste damit leben weil es eben PvP-Gebiet ist. Und die von Dir benannte Quest ist ebenfalls eine PvP-Quest. Und da wurdest Du halt mal gegankt, mein Gott. Hast ja nicht eben ein dickes Fell, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. Was würdest Du wohl sagen wenn Du auf einem PvP-Server wie eben Forstmourne, Aegwynn oder Blackrock spielen würdest, wo Du NICHT als Geist warten kannst, bis der PvP-Status nach 5 Minuten von allein verschwindet.^^



Alri schrieb:


> 1kw war max level open pvp gebiet.da sollte man schon mit rechnen mal umgehaue zu werden.


Und für besagte Quest hat er (freiwillig) seinen PvP-Status aktiviert... wurde er gezwungen die Quest überhaupt anzunehmen wenn es angeblich so "rauh und wild" auf diesem Server zugeht? Man kann ohne Weiteres leveln, ohne diese überhaupt eines Blickes zu würdigen. Wie gesagt, ich spiele seit längerer Zeit auf einem PvP-Server und meine Twinks sind damit permanent Freiwild. Bin auch schon von einem 85er DK auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel umgenatzt worden. Hast Du mich schon mal hier brüllen sehen "Hordler sind alle unfaire Idioten"?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Juli 2012)

laaaaaange ists her...... als ich mir damals meinen ersten twink auf destromath (damals noch sehr überbevölkert) erstellte, bis zum rotkammgebirge lief alles gut, ab dann war das leveln zeitweise ummöglich, da man alle paar minuten ins jenseits befördert wurde....

lowies töten ist zwar nicht die feine art, aber auf nem pvp- server muss man eben damit rechnen.... wer damit nicht klar kommt, dem empfehle ich einen pve- server.


----------



## dandolor (31. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Was hat das einzig mit dem Level zu tun? Man sollte sich vielleicht erstmal mit Begriffen auseinander setzen, bevor man diese verwendet oder negiert. Hier mal die Einleitungsdefinition aus wikipedia, welche es passender umschreibt als ich das könnte:
> 
> "Ganken oder Ganking ist ein Sammelbegriff für verschiedene Player-versus-Player-Kampftaktiken in Online-Rollenspielen, bei denen das angegriffene Opfer kaum eine realistische Chance hat, den Kampf zu gewinnen, weil es von Anfang an unterlegen oder im Nachteil ist."
> 
> Die "anderen spielmechanischen Gründe" waren nahezu null Erfahrung im PvP (was Wunder auf RP-Servern) sowie die unterschiedliche "Bewaffung" Angel gegen Zweihand-Axt. Und dass eine Angel untauglich zum kämpfen ist muss ich ja wohl kaum erklären... oder doch? In der Hinsich bestanden bei vielen kaum mehr Chancen wie Lowlevel gegen Highlevel. Darum bin ich da auch weg, die Allianz auf TW ist echt peinlich im PvP.^^



Oke da war ich wohl falsch Informiert^^

Und zur Waffe, die kann man infight wechseln  Aber stimmt schon was du sagst. 
Ich kann solche Menschen einfach nicht nachvollziehen welche mit voller Absicht anderen Menschen den Spielspass verderben.


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

dandolor schrieb:


> Ich kann solche Menschen einfach nicht nachvollziehen welche mit voller Absicht anderen Menschen den Spielspass verderben.


Ich auch nicht. Aber es gehört halt dazu und ist ja auch nicht permanent. Es wird wohl in dem Fall eher gekränkter Stolz als richtige Wut auf die Spielmechanik gewesen sein. Schlucks einfach runter und weiter gehts.



dandolor schrieb:


> Und zur Waffe, die kann man infight wechseln


Wie gesagt, Du hast die Allianzler auf Todeswache noch nicht erlebt. Da wird sich lauthals im Chat beschwert dass die Horde in Tol Barad Klamotten mit Abhärtung trägt und man so ja gar keine Chance habe (Hinweise von mir, dass das Zeug nicht Horde-exklusiv zu erhalten ist halfen nicht viel). Oder ein Magier schimpft über das viele CC der anderen Klassen. Da ist ein Waffenswitch bei vielen mehr als zuviel verlangt, glaub mir.


----------



## sharas1 (31. Juli 2012)

dandolor schrieb:


> Der Name dieses armseligen Zwerges weis ich leider nicht mehr.



Ich war es nicht...^^

Hab zwar ein paar Alli-Twinks, bin aber leidenschaftlicher Hordler.
Aber Lowie´s umprügeln geht gar nicht...
Wenn ich mit meiner Hexe an den Türmen bin sag ich meistens sogar Hordlern das sie die Finger vom Alli lassen sollen 
wenn der zu low ist. Geht gar nicht...
Wenn ich mal dort bin, ist mir das schon öfter passiert...
Hordler sind auf Kargath aber auch gerne mal "Arschloch", denn mit meinen lütten Allis ist mir das dort 
auch schon öters passiert das die Hordler meine kleinen gegankt haben...


Aber trotzdem sind die Hordler auf Kargath i.d.R. netter


----------



## Alri (31. Juli 2012)

sorry bro,aber eine angel ist keine mechanik.man kann immer die waffen wechseln oder einen cc raushauen um sich dann auf den kampf einstellen. noch dazu einen kurzen und (wie ich finde) nicht besonders guten wiki beitrag zitieren und diesen dann auch noch falsch zu nutzen ... tststs 
beispiele=!=definition

nein kargath ist nicht rau und dreckig.ist ja auch nur ein gammel pve server.aber wenn mir in der offenen welt jemand mit aktiven pvp vor die nase läuft,wird er halt umgehauen.oder ich,je nachdem.und dieses bedeutet,zumindest für mich,dass ich mich nicht an twinks vergreife.das ist wie kleinen kindern einen lutscher zu klauen.außer man heißt burnes.da kann man dann schon mal angeschüßen werden


----------



## Dogarn (31. Juli 2012)

lowlevel chars umhauen ist eine leidige Geschichte.

Ich oute mich persöhnlich mal einfach als gemeines Hordlerschwein, das gerne Mal seine Zelte in Goldhains nähe aufgeschlagen hat.

Ich bin auch tatsächlich in dieses kleine Dörchen rein und habe wilde Sau gespielt.

Viele Wachen sind umgekommen an dem Tag, aber nur Wachen. Warum? PvE Server.

Dass es lowies gibt, die meinen einen derartigen Char wie den meinen per Fernkampf angreifen zu können, und dann auch noch schlau genug sind nachdem sie geflaggt wurden in mein Spalten zu rennen...das entzieht sich hoffentlich meiner Veratnwortung.


Anderes Beispiel:
Ich war grade auf dem Weg nach Beutebucht, anderer Server, diesmal PvP. Neulich erst getranst, ich finds schön auf dem Server.

Aufjedenfall reite ich gemütlich Richtung Süden. Hatte irgendwie keine Lust zu fliegen.

Mir kommt ein Lowie der Allianz, ein Menschen Priester entgegen.

Auf Lange Sicht macht mich der Gute schon aus und schlägt sich in einem Winkel von 150% nach hinten links in die Büsche.

Verwirrt blieb ich stehen. Warum tat er das?

Nagut, vielleicht ist er an seinem questziel vorbeigeritten...aber als er dann hinter mir, also weiter nördlich, wieder auf die Straße stolperte um weiterzureiten war mir klar...

Der Kollege hatte Angst vor mir gehabt.

Ich bin mal ehrlich: Ich habe mir einen Spaß gegönnt und habe ihn mit dem Todesgriff herangezogen. Autohit war auf Aus, ich hab ihn nicht umgeklatscht. Aber der Herzinfarkt auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite war auszumalen.

Dann habe ich ihn mit /hug umarmt und ihn mit /trost getröstet. Dann bin ich wieder aufs Mount und weiter Richtung Süden.


Ich frage mich wie diese Situation bei ihm am Rechner aussah...

FUCK! 85er BlutDK! Keine Chance, Weg! Wohin? In die Büsche!
Weier nördlich wieder raus. Mobs kloppen auf mir rum, egal, die hauen schon wieder ab...hat der Dk mich gesehen? Egal, weg.
FUCK Deathgrip! Fuuuuuuu....moment mal...
Aaaawwwwwwwwwwww


nein, doch, das zaubert mir ein Schmunzeln aufs Gesicht.

Desweiteren verteidige ich gerne Lowies der eigenen Fraktion. Es schallt (sehr gerne auch im Schlingendorntal) der eine oder andere Hilferuf durch die Channel und ich bin oft und gerne bereit den ganker zu ganken. Und als BlutDk geht das ja auch so unglaublich gut 

So long
Der Hauptverantwortliche


----------



## garak111 (31. Juli 2012)

Wie fremder 123 sind meine Mainchars auf frostmourne. Da hat man zu jedem Level mit rechnen müssen, dass dich irgendwo ein Hordler umhaut. Ist halt ein PVP-Server. Damals mit ca Lvl 15 musste ich mit meinem Hexer wegen Klassenquest ins Brachland. Seitdem bin ich mit dem Friedhofswärter per Du. Im PVP muss ich damit rechnen, dass es keine Fairness gibt. Und selbes gilt auf einem PVE-Server wenn du PVP-Quests machst. Einfach nicht ma-chen und schon muss man keine Angst haben. 

Da setz ich noch eines drauf.
Mit meinem Fury habe ich mir extra in BC so einen Tüpfelteufelsfisch oder so ähnlich geangelt und wenn ich nen "roten" Lowie sehe und meine, der braucht mal das echte feeling eines PVP-Servers, nehme ich den Fisch als Waffe und dann geht die Lutzi ab. Der wird ordentlich abgefischelt. Links und rechts.
Und warum mache ich das:
a)	weil wenn ich es will, dann auch kann (kleinerer Grund) und 
b)	weil jeder das meint, Klassik wäre so geil gewesen 

Da will ich ja keinen vom Gegenteil überzeugen. 
Auf PVP-Servern: Rot = Tot


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

Alri schrieb:


> sorry bro,aber eine angel ist keine mechanik.man kann immer die waffen wechseln oder einen cc raushauen um sich dann auf den kampf einstellen. noch dazu einen kurzen und (wie ich finde) nicht besonders guten wiki beitrag zitieren und diesen dann auch noch falsch zu nutzen ... tststs
> beispiele=!=definition


Das ist schon gut und richtig so wie es da steht. Warum? Weil ich es sage. Hindere mich. Und bleib mit Deinem "bro" weg, damit kann bei den anderen 14jährigen auf dem Schulhof Eindruck geschunden werden. Ich bin zu alt dafür.



Alri schrieb:


> und dieses bedeutet,zumindest für mich,dass ich mich nicht an twinks vergreife.


Jaja, das sag ich auch immer. Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Heiligenschein?



Dogarn schrieb:


> Ich oute mich persöhnlich mal einfach als gemeines Hordlerschwein, das gerne Mal seine Zelte in Goldhains nähe aufgeschlagen hat.
> 
> Ich bin auch tatsächlich in dieses kleine Dörchen rein und habe wilde Sau gespielt.


Immer wieder beliebt. Vor dem Buff der Flugmeister war auch jener in Westfall ein gern genutztes Opfer. Warum hat sich mir nie erschlossen. Dass man sich mal mit den Hordlern kloppt, die vor Sturmwind provozieren, klar. Dass man sich unterwegs in der Pampa beim questen auch mal mehr oder weniger faire Duelle liefert, kein Ding. Aber gezielt irgendwo NPCs verhauen? Dafür hatte ich immer genug Anderweitiges zu tun, selbst in der Cata-Contentflaute.



garak111 schrieb:


> Wie fremder 123 sind meine Mainchars auf frostmourne. Da hat man zu jedem Level mit rechnen müssen, dass dich irgendwo ein Hordler umhaut.


Mein Lieblings-Kampf: Ich mit 52er Jäger in den Verwüsteten Landen am questen. Kommt ein 60er Gayelf-Paladin (Retri) angeflogen und greift mich an. Ich hau raus was geht und was macht der Pala? Zieht Gottesschild! Und heilt sich dann erstmal in der Immunität hoch. Meine Kinnlade fiel auf den Tisch bei soviel Inkompetenz. Trotz Zugriff auf BC-Klamotten. Trotz Zugriff auf 60er PvP-Zeug. Trotz 8 Leveln Unterschied muss er die Bubble nutzen. Ruhestein danach hätte mich nicht gewundert. Er hat mich dann zwar irgendwann gekillt, zumal noch einige Hyänen und Basilisken in die Keilerei eingriffen, aber ich konnte nicht mehr vor lachen. Selig sind die spielerisch Armen.^^


----------



## Galanhead (31. Juli 2012)

Hm,
ich selber finde es eher dämlich LL Chars umzuhauen...
Man sollte sich schon auf der gleichen Levelstufe messen...

Aber glaubt mal wie dumm ich geguckt habe als ein 60 Zwerg Jäger meinen 85 Krieger beim Farmen plötzlich angegriffen hat...

Das Fragezeiche über meinen Kopf könnt ihr Euch vorstellen....

Naja erst mal den Pet zum Bettvorleger gemacht....
Dann ziel gewechselt und auf seine nächsten Salven gewartet die dann auch kamen....

Ok, Waffe ins Gesicht geworfen und angestürmt....anspucken...auslachen...winken....weggehen...und bemerken das er sich totgestellt hat....
Er wieder aufgestanden und nahm mich wieder unter feuer....Nun gut...Nochmal anstürmen und dann war er endlich tod.....
Nachdem er sich wiederbelebt hatte tat ich das dann drei mal.....hat zwar Farm Zeit gekostet aber musste mal sein.

Ok nicht gerade fair ......


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

Galanhead schrieb:


> Ok, Waffe ins Gesicht geworfen und angestürmt....anspucken...auslachen...winken....weggehen...und bemerken das er sich totgestellt hat....
> Er wieder aufgestanden und nahm mich wieder unter feuer....Nun gut...Nochmal anstürmen und dann war er endlich tod.....
> Nachdem er sich wiederbelebt hatte tat ich das dann drei mal.....hat zwar Farm Zeit gekostet aber musste mal sein.


Das eine Mal hätte nicht gereicht als Lehrgeld/ kleine Rache? Wirklich souverän reagiert.


----------



## Fedaykin (31. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das eine Mal hätte nicht gereicht als Lehrgeld/ kleine Rache? Wirklich souverän reagiert.


Und erwachsen


----------



## Heynrich (31. Juli 2012)

Versteh jetzt auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, was sich alle über das Low-Level Ganken aufregen. Ist doch schon alles drüber gesagt. Ist unfair, wird dennoch von beiden Fraktionen praktiziert. Und ganz ehrlich, das hab ich auch schonmal gemacht ... im Vorbeilaufen einfach ma nem "Mini"-Hordler eins übergenatzt, und weiterreiten. Stolz bin ich darauf nicht, aber was solls, habs ja nicht ins extreme betrieben. Weil ich damals sowieso eigtl nur Heiler war und in der freien Welt keinen grünen Zweig gesehen habe, habe ich persönlich meine konsequenz draus gezogen und wieder zu PvE.

Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden und gut.


----------



## Sletal (31. Juli 2012)

Angriffe auf Goldhain werden von mir und meinen Freunden haüfig gemacht sind aber eigentlich nicht dort um Lowies ab zuschlachten sondern um etwas open PVP zu betreiben.
Genauer gesagt wollen wir die Allys aus ihrer Stadt locken.

Grundsätlich kill ich aber wirklich Jeden der mir in meinen Jagtgebiet wildert in BC wars Nagrand die elemtarebene , in Woltk das Becken und in Cata das Schattenhochland.
In Clasic hat ich keinen Festen ort zumfarmen hab mich aber auch da mit jeden gemssen der mit mir den Wegkreuzt hat (wenn ich nicht eh in einer der Tarrensmühlen oder Crossroads schlachten war) 

Loren teschnish ist es auch eher frag würdig ob die Fraktionen jemals friedlich mit einander Leben 
zu dem This is War was richtig oder falsch ist entscheidet der Sieger 

netter Spruch aus Assians creed der irgendwie past ist 

"_Nothing is true_, _everything is permitted_." &#8213;The Creed's maxim


----------



## Dalfi (31. Juli 2012)

Als ich mit meinem ersten Char "Hexer" das erste mal per Zeppelin in Beutebucht ankam und das kleine Dorf gerade verlassen wollte, poppte über meinem Kopf ein wohlbekanntes Symbol auf - Fluch der Pein - bevor ich erkennen konnte wo es her kam wear ich Tot.......6 70er Chars der Allianz hatten es sich auf dem Turm gemütlich gemacht und haben jeden Hordler der ankam umgenatzt.... so ist das halt auf PvP Servern....

Da sie einen auch nicht im Ansatz erlaubten den Bereich zu verlassen....hab ich ein Ticket geschrieben und bekam als relativ schnelle Antwort folgendes:

"Du bist doch ein kleiner böser Hexenmeister - jetzt werd einfach schnell ein großer böser Hexenmeister und dann zahl es ihnen Heim"

nun bin ich zwar mittlerweile ein großer böser Jäger.....aber wenn ich einen Alli sehe ist mir das Level grad egal.....was mir vor die Armbrust läuft wird angegriffen...ungeachtet von Level und Equip. Gibt auch mal ein paar ins Gesicht für mich wenns dumm läuft...:-)


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2012)

Hm, das ganze erinnert mich an WOTLK in STV 

Dort immer die Ganker gegankt... Seit dem mann überall fliegen kann gibts leider absolut kein World PvP mehr :<

Die Lowlevel Justice  yay Naja, was solls, alles geht mal vorbei.


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Gibt auch mal ein paar ins Gesicht für mich wenns dumm läuft...:-)


Solange man das einsieht gibt es da doch auch keine Probleme. Ich hab mich mal angemessen gerächt:

Wie gesagt PvP-Server. Schurken-Twink gelevelt, grad im Cata-Gebiet (Hyjal) angekommen mit Level 81. Quest angenommen, hochgeflogen... da trifft mich etwas von unten am Kopf. Halbes Leben weg. Nanu? Ich schau runter, steht da ein Tauren-Schutzkrieger. Level 85, schlechte Ausrüstung. Aber große Fresse gegen mich mit meinem Lowie, spammt mich mit Emotes zu. Ich zuck die Schultern, lass mich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen und dreh ab. Fliege tief übers Gebiet um zum Zielort zu gelangen. Plötzlich ein Summen und ein Knall und zwei DoTs ticken mein eh schon angekratztes Leben weiter runter. Was geht?! Schaue mich um und da steht eine Troll-Eule, Level 82, gleiche Gilde wie der schlechte Tauren-Titan. Bin fast down und fliege weg. Die Eule hinterher, da meine Schurkeline nur das langsame Fliegen hatte kam ich natürlich nicht weit. Ein weiteres Mondfeuer und schon schlug ich sterbend auf dem harten Boden der Tatsachen auf.

Ok was solls. Wieder mal Pech gehabt. Zwei gegen einen, beide Gegner höheres Level, einer davon Max-Level, ja da braucht es Skill zu. Respekt. Wiederbelebt, Quest erledigt, zuvor vorsichtig umgesehen. Keiner mehr da. Fliege weiter zum nächsten Questknoten und von weitem seh ich 2 Gestalten. Richtig, die beiden Spezis von vorhin. Ich mounte ab, geh in Verstohlenheit und schleich auf sie zu. Die 82er Eule steht grad am Questgeber, der Krieger ein paar Meter weiter. Ich wäge meine Chancen ab. Soll ich es wagen? Die Eule ist ein Level über mir, hat aber nicht allzu viel Lebenspunkte. Ach was solls, Rache ist Blutwurst, schlimmstenfalls sterb ich virtuell halt ein 2. Mal. Ich schleiche direkt hinter die Eule, verpass ihr eine Kopfnuss und dann geht alles ganz schnell. Schnetzel schneid und sie liegt am Boden. Der Krieger ist dermaßen überrascht dass er wild hinter mir herumhüpft und außer einem Donnerknall nix zustandebringt. Ich werfe feixend Sprint an und vanishe beim davonrennen. Was eine Revanche, damit und mit der Vorstellung vom erschrockenen Gesicht des Möchtegern-Tauren war der Abend gerettet.


----------



## Shelung (31. Juli 2012)

Ich KILLE ALLES UND JEDEN der mir über die Füße läuft. 

Bis auf manche ausnahmen wo ich auch mal helfe ist es mir egal ob die Person nun 85 oder lvl 1 ist. 


Aber genau deswegen spiele ich auf einem PVP server.   Ich will jederzeit jeden angreifen können und ich will jederzeit angegriffen werden. 


Mein Traum währe gegenseitiges Grinden in lvl gebieten jeglichen stufen. Ich vermisse die schlachten im Brachland oder in westfal. 
Auch die Insel quel danas war so gail am anfang. Nur massen schlachten.



Bin ich deswegen assi? Nicht wirklich ich habe mich als lowie auch nie beschwert. Es gehört für mich dazu.

Also ich mache nicht gezielt jagt auf lowies bzw. campe ich nicht aber was mir in die füße läuft fällt halt um.


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

Shelung schrieb:


> Ich KILLE ALLES UND JEDEN der mir *über* die Füße läuft.


Ich auch. Tut ja schließlich weh, je nach getragenem Schuh.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

n00bZ pw3n4g3 fuck yeah


----------



## Shelung (31. Juli 2012)

Fremder123

Danke xD  einfach danke...


Der war genial ^^


----------



## Bandit 1 (31. Juli 2012)

Shelung schrieb:


> Ich KILLE ALLES UND JEDEN der mir über die Füße läuft.
> 
> 
> Bin ich deswegen assi?



Ja  	Denk mal an den, der auf der anderen Seite des Bildschirms sitzt. Schau mal in dich rein.


Als du mein "ja" gelesen hast, hats da nicht kurz gezuckt ? _(würdest du jetzt eh nicht zugeben...)_

Ach noch was:

Geschrieben 14 November 2010 - 17:11

Der Thread ist echt alt.


----------



## Shelung (31. Juli 2012)

Ja mag sein ich habe ihn aber NICHT wieder ausgebuddelt.


Nö bei deinem Ja habe ich nicht gezuckt weils mich nicht interessiert ^^

Wenn auf der anderen seite jemand heult würde ich sagen soll er sich ein anderes spiel holen oder den server wechseln


----------



## dandolor (31. Juli 2012)

Shelung schrieb:


> Ja mag sein ich habe ihn aber NICHT wieder ausgebuddelt.
> 
> 
> Nö bei deinem Ja habe ich nicht gezuckt weils mich nicht interessiert ^^
> ...



Ich hab den wieder ausgebuddelt weil ich keinen neuen eröffnen wollte. Guckst du zwei Seiten weiter vorne^^


----------



## Shelung (31. Juli 2012)

ICH habe mich ja auch nicht beschwert


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Geschrieben 14 November 2010 - 17:11
> 
> Der Thread ist echt alt.


Macht ja nix. dandalor hat sich über eine aktuelle Begebenheit beschwert, was aber im Rahmen dieses Threads schon behandelt wird. Was Anderes wäre es, wenn direkt auf einen Post aus, sagen wir, 2007 geantwortet würde (idealerweise als Flame). Das wirkt dann recht lächerlich. So wie wir es hier haben ist doch aber alles in Ordnung. Und die Wogen haben sich auch schon wieder geglättet.


----------



## Korgor (31. Juli 2012)

Meine Meinung zu Dir @dandolor: Selber Schuld

Wenn du auf einem PvP Server bist, muss man damit zu jeder Zeit rechnen.
Und vorallem dann, wenn man gerade das dafür ausgelegte PvP Q in den 3 Bastionen macht.
Ansonnsten wenn du dafür zu *BIEP* bist, geh auf einen PvE Server!

Wenn ich einen Allianz- oder Hordenspieler sehe (zocke beides), dann ist es mir sche*** egal, 
welches LvL / Klasse der hat, den prügel ich um.
Für das ist nunmal der PvP Server da, ist doch wurscht ob der keine Chance hat oder nicht.

Genau deßhalb gibt es auch 2 Fraktionen...
Lore: Horde und Allianz hassen sich bis aufs Blut /-> Ergo: rot = tot


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

Vor dem Flame sollte man sich informieren Freund Korgor. Der fragliche Server Kargath ist ein PvE-Server. Also sollte man mit Bezeichnungen wie *BIEP* und *BIEP* vorsichtig umgehen, bevor man selbst als *BIEP* enttarnt wird.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Juli 2012)

dandolor schrieb:


> Bevor ich off ging fragte ich mich dann einfach, warum sind Allis solche Arschlöcher? Ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen mit einem 85er Char ein lvl 58er zu killen.
> Wo ist der Spass daran? War übrigens auf Kargath. Der Name dieses armseligen Zwerges weis ich leider nicht mehr.


Nun ja, Hordler machen sowas natürlich niemals ist ja klar...
Und Namen hier zu nennen ist eh nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Korgor (31. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Vor dem Flame sollte man sich informieren Freund Korgor. Der fragliche Server Kargath ist ein PvE-Server. Also sollte man mit Bezeichnungen wie *BIEP* und *BIEP* vorsichtig umgehen, bevor man selbst als *BIEP* enttarnt wird.


Wenn er auf nem PvE Server ist, ist er trozdem selber Schuld, weil man dann in den Bastionen PvP flagged ist :O
Und daran sollte man dann auch denken. Und wer zockt denn bitte auf einem PvE Server?!
Das ist ja nicht auszuhalten, wenn man Hordler oder Allianzler sieht und diese nicht kloppen kann.


----------



## cefear (31. Juli 2012)

Mir stellt sich die Frage warum man keine Lowchars killen sollte. Vor langer Zeit haben ich und n paar Leute dks erstellt...die dann auf lvl 60 gelevelt nur um dann in Schlingendorntal Lowies zu killen. Warum auch nicht macht doch Spaß. Btw die Dks existieren immer noch und wir machen das alle paar Tage mal ne Stunde, rein als Zeitvertreib. Kann man auch Role Play mäßig so sehen das wir junge Allianzler daran hindern mächtig zu werden und uns dann Probleme im Schlachtfeld bereiten. Mann kanns so sehen. Wir machen es aber rein aus Unterhaltung. Uuuuh sind wir böse....Mir geht auch keiner ab wenn ich das mache...genausowenig wenn ich nen 85er char kille...es macht einfach Spaß ab und zu n Paar lowies zu ärgern.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (31. Juli 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich die Frage warum man keine Lowchars killen sollte. Vor langer Zeit haben ich und n paar Leute dks erstellt...die dann auf lvl 60 gelevelt nur um dann in Schlingendorntal Lowies zu killen. Warum auch nicht macht doch Spaß. Btw die Dks existieren immer noch und wir machen das alle paar Tage mal ne Stunde, rein als Zeitvertreib. Kann man auch Role Play mäßig so sehen das wir junge Allianzler daran hindern mächtig zu werden und uns dann Probleme im Schlachtfeld bereiten. Mann kanns so sehen. Wir machen es aber rein aus Unterhaltung. Uuuuh sind wir böse....Mir geht auch keiner ab wenn ich das mache...genausowenig wenn ich nen 85er char kille...es macht einfach Spaß ab und zu n Paar lowies zu ärgern.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cefear (31. Juli 2012)

Kannst annehmen das ich n Badass bin...muhahaha... -_- lol gehört doch einfach zum Spiel dazu. Warum auch nicht...gegnerische Fraktion gehört einfach umgehauen, egal ob 1 oder 85. Im Krieg gibts nun mal keine Regeln.


----------



## Groar (31. Juli 2012)

Es wird auf jedem Server arme Würstchen geben die meinen sie müssen stundenlang in einem Low-Level Gebiet Leute vom Questen abhalten...
Das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern,selbst wenn wir noch bis lvl 200 Addons hinterhergeschmissen kriegen.

Ich habe dann wenn so ein RL-Versager mit zuviel Zeit meinte mich beim Leveln zu nerven auf einen anderen Twink umgelogt und später weiter gemacht...
Sich darüber aufregen wäre genau das, was die armen Dödel damit provozieren wollen...

Wenn ich in Strangle jemanden von der anderen Seite gesehen habe, der sich beim Pull übernommen hat, dann habe ich die Mobs platt gemacht,
die meisten bedanken sich nach dem ersten Schreck und gehen ihrer Wege...
Zu Dritt oder Viert jemanden umnieten ist keine Kunst und in meinen Augen weder Open-PvP oder allgemein PvP,
aber einige haben eben genau daran ihren Spaß.

Die Anonymität des Internets enthemmt und bringt halt schneller mal das Arschloch in einem zum Vorschein.
Und das gibts in jedem Online-Spiel...


----------



## myadictivo (31. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Du hast die Allianzler auf Todeswache noch nicht erlebt. Da wird sich lauthals im Chat beschwert dass die Horde in Tol Barad Klamotten mit Abhärtung trägt und man so ja gar keine Chance habe (Hinweise von mir, dass das Zeug nicht Horde-exklusiv zu erhalten ist halfen nicht viel). Oder ein Magier schimpft über das viele CC der anderen Klassen. Da ist ein Waffenswitch bei vielen mehr als zuviel verlangt, glaub mir.



haha ?! echt..ich zock auch auf todeswache horde. hatte jetzt allerdings 8-9 monate pause. damals war tol barad fast dauernd in unserer hand. gut das ich gestern account reaktiviert hab 

ganken und so hab ich in wow noch nicht erlebt. hab noch nen twink auf nem pvp server ally seite. während der kompletten levelphase (bin jetzt da irgendwie kurz vor 60) hab ich nicht 1x feindkontakt gehabt


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Juli 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Kannst annehmen das ich n Badass bin...muhahaha... -_- lol gehört doch einfach zum Spiel dazu. Warum auch nicht...gegnerische Fraktion gehört einfach umgehauen, egal ob 1 oder 85. Im Krieg gibts nun mal keine Regeln.



weil die Starken und Gesunden die wehren sich immer so gell?

Also bei solchen Leuten wie Euch, die nur nach stranglethorn gehen , als Deathknights.. die schlimmste Klasse die es sowieso gibt, um Lowies zu killen, gehoeren einfach nur verpruegelt und vom Spiel gebannt. Was ist denn der Sinn da hinter? Mit eurem super coolen, schwulen, affengeilen Todesritter Mount einen hinterher zureiten , aber dann noch so bescheuert zu sein, den Gegner einzuholen, benutzt man lieber Deathgrip, weil.. hallo, bin ja Todesritter, was einfacheres gibt's ja nicht. Und dann habt Ihr ein level.. pass auf, ein Level 32  gekillt, also da kriegt Ihr mit Sicherheit so ein Rohr in der Hose, dass ist unglaublich...


----------



## Jesbi (31. Juli 2012)

dandolor schrieb:


> Da wurde es mir dann zu blöd. Ich loge auf meinen Feral Druiden um.



Das erinnert mich doch an was.

Don`t Make Me Get My Main

Nicht Ärgern, oft genug im Schlingendorntal von mehreren gegangt und gecampt worden. Kurz Afk und man wurde in Nordend niedergemetzelt. Infight mit drei Mobs und der Gegner greift an.
Alles so alt wie das Onlinespielen ansich.

mfg


----------



## Annovella (31. Juli 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich die Frage warum man keine Lowchars killen sollte. Vor langer Zeit haben ich und n paar Leute dks erstellt...die dann auf lvl 60 gelevelt nur um dann in Schlingendorntal Lowies zu killen. Warum auch nicht macht doch Spaß. Btw die Dks existieren immer noch und wir machen das alle paar Tage mal ne Stunde, rein als Zeitvertreib. Kann man auch Role Play mäßig so sehen das wir junge Allianzler daran hindern mächtig zu werden und uns dann Probleme im Schlachtfeld bereiten. Mann kanns so sehen. Wir machen es aber rein aus Unterhaltung. Uuuuh sind wir böse....Mir geht auch keiner ab wenn ich das mache...genausowenig wenn ich nen 85er char kille...es macht einfach Spaß ab und zu n Paar lowies zu ärgern.



Ganz ehrlich? Nein, es macht kein Spass und ist kinderka**e.

Meine devise lautet:
- Bringt ein Gegner Ehre und ist Stufe 85: Kämpfe gegen ihn, auch mehrmals, 85er abfarmen ist okay. Ist schließlich direkte Konkurrenz. Ich wart bei Gegnern auch immer bis sie volle HP haben, falls sie grad reggen oder so. Greifen diese Gegner mich sogar zuerst an, ist meine spielerische Aggressivität & Hartnäckigkeit erhöht. Sprich: Ich folge diesem Spieler auch mal ueber mehrere Minuten, überleg wo er als nächstes sein könnte etc. Grad bei Schurken ist es nice. Spiel als Main schon immer Rogue und weiss einfach immer wo sie sich verstecken nachdem sie sich gerezzt haben. Wer mich angreift darf büßen 
- Bringt ein Gegner Ehre, ist aber nicht Stufe 85 töte ich ihn genau einmal. Danach ignoriere ich ihn weil alle weiteren Aktionen gegen ihn Kindergartenkram wären, fast so schlimm wie Gegner killen die keine Ehre geben oder sogar richtig niedrige Chars.


----------



## cefear (31. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> weil die Starken und Gesunden die wehren sich immer so gell?
> 
> Also bei solchen Leuten wie Euch, die nur nach stranglethorn gehen , als Deathknights.. die schlimmste Klasse die es sowieso gibt, um Lowies zu killen, gehoeren einfach nur verpruegelt und vom Spiel gebannt. Was ist denn der Sinn da hinter? Mit eurem super coolen, schwulen, affengeilen Todesritter Mount einen hinterher zureiten , aber dann noch so bescheuert zu sein, den Gegner einzuholen, benutzt man lieber Deathgrip, weil.. hallo, bin ja Todesritter, was einfacheres gibt's ja nicht. Und dann habt Ihr ein level.. pass auf, ein Level 32 gekillt, also da kriegt Ihr mit Sicherheit so ein Rohr in der Hose, dass ist unglaublich...



Genau wegen Leuten wie dir macht uns Rl-Versagern das doch so dermaßen Spaß haha. Und ja genau deswegen, weil der Dk die meißtgehasste Klasse ist machen wir das genau mit dieser. Was glaubst denn du...so nen Rohr hast du noch nicht gesehen!!! Haha das isn Spiel in dem nun mal zwischen 2 Fraktionen Krieg herrscht...und das was in einem Spiel erlaubt ist wird auch gemacht. Am questen hindern? Wenns nach mir ginge würden ganze Scharen meiner Fraktion in Gegnerischen lvl Gebieten hocken und die kleinen abmurksen. Thats Game....mach doch was dagegen! Keiner verbietet dir mehr Leute zu holen und dann uns stundenlang am Ar*ch zu gehen. Und wenn dir das zu blöd ist, dann reg dich nicht drüber auf das du nicht questen kannst oder Spiel nen offline Rpg.

Und...jaja viele Leute die nie ein mmorpg gespielt haben meinen dass Leute die mmorpgs spielen Rl Versager sind. Und Leute die nie lowies ganken meinen dass die Leute die es machen Rl Versager sind. Da gibts wahrscheinlich noch so einige Kombinationen. Wenn du mich fragst...alles Schwachsinn. Gibt also genug Leute die dich für einen Rl Versager halten...und kümmerts dich? Glaube eher nicht...mich nämlich auch nicht!


----------



## Groar (31. Juli 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Genau wegen Leuten wie dir macht uns Rl-Versagern das doch so dermaßen Spaß haha. Und ja genau deswegen, weil der Dk die meißtgehasste Klasse ist machen wir das genau mit dieser. Was glaubst denn du...so nen Rohr hast du noch nicht gesehen!!! Haha das isn Spiel in dem nun mal zwischen 2 Fraktionen Krieg herrscht...und das was in einem Spiel erlaubt ist wird auch gemacht. Am questen hindern? Wenns nach mir ginge würden ganze Scharen meiner Fraktion in Gegnerischen lvl Gebieten hocken und die kleinen abmurksen. Thats Game....mach doch was dagegen! Keiner verbietet dir mehr Leute zu holen und dann uns stundenlang am Ar*ch zu gehen. Und wenn dir das zu blöd ist, dann reg dich nicht drüber auf das du nicht questen kannst oder Spiel nen offline Rpg.
> 
> Und...jaja viele Leute die nie ein mmorpg gespielt haben meinen dass Leute die mmorpgs spielen Rl Versager sind. Und Leute die nie lowies ganken meinen dass die Leute die es machen Rl Versager sind. Da gibts wahrscheinlich noch so einige Kombinationen. Wenn du mich fragst...alles Schwachsinn. Gibt also genug Leute die dich für einen Rl Versager halten...und kümmerts dich? Glaube eher nicht...mich nämlich auch nicht!



Du hast mein volles Mitgefühl...
Also ich sehe das Klischee bestätigt! Jemand anderer Meinung?


----------



## xynlovesit (1. August 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Genau wegen Leuten wie dir macht uns Rl-Versagern das doch so dermaßen Spaß haha. Und ja genau deswegen, weil der Dk die meißtgehasste Klasse ist machen wir das genau mit dieser. Was glaubst denn du...so nen Rohr hast du noch nicht gesehen!!! Haha das isn Spiel in dem nun mal zwischen 2 Fraktionen Krieg herrscht...und das was in einem Spiel erlaubt ist wird auch gemacht. Am questen hindern? Wenns nach mir ginge würden ganze Scharen meiner Fraktion in Gegnerischen lvl Gebieten hocken und die kleinen abmurksen. Thats Game....mach doch was dagegen! Keiner verbietet dir mehr Leute zu holen und dann uns stundenlang am Ar*ch zu gehen. Und wenn dir das zu blöd ist, dann reg dich nicht drüber auf das du nicht questen kannst oder Spiel nen offline Rpg.
> 
> Und...jaja viele Leute die nie ein mmorpg gespielt haben meinen dass Leute die mmorpgs spielen Rl Versager sind. Und Leute die nie lowies ganken meinen dass die Leute die es machen Rl Versager sind. Da gibts wahrscheinlich noch so einige Kombinationen. Wenn du mich fragst...alles Schwachsinn. Gibt also genug Leute die dich für einen Rl Versager halten...und kümmerts dich? Glaube eher nicht...mich nämlich auch nicht!



Das mit den Rl-Versagern habe ich nie behauptet oder gesagt, aber anscheinend seid Ihr ja welche, wenn du das so gerne betonst.  Aber anscheinend bist du einfach zu schwach mit deinem 85 Charakter Arena zu spielen, denn das was du machst, ist einfach nichts koennen und  dabei fuehlst du dich mit Sicherheit so stark. Wenn du bereits in , entweder BC (falls du da schon gespielt hast) oder Wotlk ein hohes Raiting erreicht hast, je nach Realmpool bis zu 2,7k dann.. kannst du das von mir aus machen was du willst, aber wer in dem Spiel einfach zu bloed ist, alleine im 1v1 , wie in den 60er Zeiten, dass geliebte open PvP nichts reißen kann und einfach nur am sterben ist, sollte das einfach sein lassen und von wegen PvP.. , den Sinn dahinter hast du auch noch nicht verstanden oder? Wenn du behauptest lvl 34 vs 60 sei PvP.. dann kann ich mir nur an Kopf fassen, ehrlich.

Ich habe World of Warcraft seit 2006 angefangen zu spielen, von wegen.. Leute die nie ein mmorpg gespielt haben. Ich weiss ganz genau wie das ablaeuft im Stranglethorn, in den 60er Zeiten gab's mal ab und zu die 60er die meinten, man koennte mal.. eine Gruppe von Level 35-40 platt machen, aber damals ging das nicht so einfach, man hat die Leute questen lassen und ich spreche hier von einem PvP Server. Burning Crusade hat Stranglethorn keinen Grossartig mehr interessiert, da hat man lieber paar Leute  auf der Hoellenfeuerhalbinsel umgeklatscht bei den Türmen, aber dann so mit Wrath of the Lich King, kamst du ins Spiel, weil ein Todesritter.. der.. also sieht ja schon richtig "stark" aus, gell. Mit dem mach ich'se alle tot. Meine Guete.. gott sei Dank muss ich mir das nicht mehr an tun. Bist einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. August 2012)

absoluter kindergarten.... mimimi, der große hat mich gehauen....

nein ich ganke keine low levels und ja, meine twinks wurden schon oft von high level chars getötet.... ach wie schlimm,..  aber meiner empfindung nach, war das zu classic und bc bei weitem schlimmer.

natürlich nervt es in dem moment ein wenig, aber auf nem pvp server muss man eben damit rechnen. manche legen sich nur mit chars des gleichen levels an, andere stürmen auf alles, das nen roten namen hat, wieder andere stürzen sich auf schwächere. heult doch nicht ständig rum! wenn es euch sooooo sehr stört, warum habt ihr dann nen char auf nem pvp server erstellt? mit sowas hätte man doch schon vor der erstellung eines charakters rechnen müssen. ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie "uncool" es war, auf nem pve server zu spielen.... wärt ihr damals besser nicht eurer coolness gefolgt und hättet ihr auf einen servernamen mit pve- kürzel geklickt....


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Also wenn du was gegen DKs hast, dann würde ich besser die Schnauze halten. Mir gehen diese ganzen 0815 klischees von Todesrittern langsam ziemlich auf den Sack.

Ich niete einfach alles um, was sich mir direkt anbietet. Ich habe es nicht anders gelernt. Und das zu BC Zeiten mein lieber. Ich wurde im Schlingendorntal täglich mehrmals umgeklatscht und gecampt. Hat man sich beim Geistheiler wiederbelebt stand der Ally eine Minute später wieder da und hat dich in den Boden gestampft.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich wurde im Schlingendorntal täglich mehrmals umgeklatscht und gecampt. Hat man sich beim Geistheiler wiederbelebt stand der Ally eine Minute später wieder da und hat dich in den Boden gestampft.



genau so liefs früher eben  ich habe zwar nie an der leiche campiert, aber wenn ein lowie an mir vorbei rannte, hat er evtl. eben mal nen dot abbekommen  ich habe es zu classic auch genau so gelernt, nur heute lasse ich den lowie lieber ziehen, sonst erstellt sich der kleine gleich mal nen alli char, heult rum und spamt mich mit beleidigungen voll....


----------



## cefear (1. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Das mit den Rl-Versagern habe ich nie behauptet oder gesagt, aber anscheinend seid Ihr ja welche, wenn du das so gerne betonst. Aber anscheinend bist du einfach zu schwach mit deinem 85 Charakter Arena zu spielen, denn das was du machst, ist einfach nichts koennen und dabei fuehlst du dich mit Sicherheit so stark. Wenn du bereits in , entweder BC (falls du da schon gespielt hast) oder Wotlk ein hohes Raiting erreicht hast, je nach Realmpool bis zu 2,7k dann.. kannst du das von mir aus machen was du willst, aber wer in dem Spiel einfach zu bloed ist, alleine im 1v1 , wie in den 60er Zeiten, dass geliebte open PvP nichts reißen kann und einfach nur am sterben ist, sollte das einfach sein lassen und von wegen PvP.. , den Sinn dahinter hast du auch noch nicht verstanden oder? Wenn du behauptest lvl 34 vs 60 sei PvP.. dann kann ich mir nur an Kopf fassen, ehrlich.
> 
> Ich habe World of Warcraft seit 2006 angefangen zu spielen, von wegen.. Leute die nie ein mmorpg gespielt haben. Ich weiss ganz genau wie das ablaeuft im Stranglethorn, in den 60er Zeiten gab's mal ab und zu die 60er die meinten, man koennte mal.. eine Gruppe von Level 35-40 platt machen, aber damals ging das nicht so einfach, man hat die Leute questen lassen und ich spreche hier von einem PvP Server. Burning Crusade hat Stranglethorn keinen Grossartig mehr interessiert, da hat man lieber paar Leute auf der Hoellenfeuerhalbinsel umgeklatscht bei den Türmen, aber dann so mit Wrath of the Lich King, kamst du ins Spiel, weil ein Todesritter.. der.. also sieht ja schon richtig "stark" aus, gell. Mit dem mach ich'se alle tot. Meine Guete.. gott sei Dank muss ich mir das nicht mehr an tun. Bist einfach nur peinlich.



Leute wi du tun MIR leid. Ich sch*iß nämlich auf Skill. Mir ist egal wer zu BC Zeiten etc. was für ein Rating hatte oder jetzt hat. Ich spiele auch schon seit classic aber mir gings immer nur um Spaß. Und mir macht nun mal lowies ganken Spaß. Was quasselst du da von Dk? Das ist es ja...ich hasse Dks genau aus diesem Grund xD Deswegen nehme ich einen zum ganken damit sich die Leute richtig schön ärgern. Wann habe ich übrigens behauptet das ganken, richtiges pvp ist. Ihr Leutchen immer mit eurer Vorstellung, andere sollten das Game genau so zocken wie ihr es tut...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> entweder BC (falls du da schon gespielt hast) oder Wotlk ein hohes Raiting erreicht hast, je nach Realmpool bis zu 2,7k dann.. kannst du das von mir aus machen was du willst,



zu bc erwarb ich meinen gladiator - titel auf dem server destromath (realmpool blutdurst). mein team bestand aus mir (warlock) und einem diszi priester.... mal ganz ehrlich, ich würde mich bestimmt nicht als pvp- ass bezeichnen, aber in der kombi, war es einfach nur billig, den titel zu holen. also deiner meinung nach, hätte ich jetzt das recht, lowies zu campen? ...klingt für mich nicht logisch...

und zu 60er / 70er zeiten, wurde sehr wohl gegankt, was das zeug hält.... schlingendorn, vorgebirge (insbesondere süderstade), brachland,... der einzige unterschied: es wurde nicht soviel geweint wie heutzutage. dabei sollte so eine kleine gankeinlage, dem einschläfernden leveln (bei dem man mittlerweile sogar alles auf der karte angezeigt bekommt, garnichts mehr denken muss und jeder gegner fast ein onehit opfer ist), doch nur ein wenig abwechslung bereiten.


----------



## Groar (1. August 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Leute wi du tun MIR leid. Ich sch*iß nämlich auf Skill. Mir ist egal wer zu BC Zeiten etc. was für ein Rating hatte oder jetzt hat. Ich spiele auch schon seit classic aber mir gings immer nur um Spaß. Und mir macht nun mal lowies ganken Spaß. Was quasselst du da von Dk? Das ist es ja...ich hasse Dks genau aus diesem Grund xD Deswegen nehme ich einen zum ganken damit sich die Leute richtig schön ärgern. Wann habe ich übrigens behauptet das ganken, richtiges pvp ist. Ihr Leutchen immer mit eurer Vorstellung, andere sollten das Game genau so zocken wie ihr es tut...



Da Du nicht mal die Leute hier auseinander halten kannst wen Du wegen was dizzt, nochmal mein aufrichtiges Beileid.
Schön wenn Du im Ganken deine Erfüllung gefunden hast, für andere bist Du eben grade deswegen ein kleines Licht...
Aber Recht geb ich Dir jeder macht das was ihm Spaß macht.^^


----------



## cefear (1. August 2012)

Groar schrieb:


> Da Du nicht mal die Leute hier auseinander halten kannst wen Du wegen was dizzt, nochmal mein aufrichtiges Beileid.
> Schön wenn Du im Ganken deine Erfüllung gefunden hast, für andere bist Du eben grade deswegen ein kleines Licht...
> Aber Recht geb ich Dir jeder macht das was ihm Spaß macht.^^



Leute wie du können gar nicht anders als zu übertreiben und Blödsinn schreiben =D

Erstens tuts mir schrecklich leid 2 Leute verwechselt zu haben...Zweitens weiß ich nicht wie du darauf kommst das Ganken meine Erfüllung ist...ich mache das eben hin und wieder mal ne Stunde lang. Ist irgendetwas, was du in WoW machst deine Erfüllung, oder wie darf ich das verstehen? Einfach nur lächerlich.

Diesen Beitrag hättest du dir wirklich sparen können, denn du hast nichts weiter als versucht mich dumm da stehen zu lassen weil ich 2 Leute verwechselt habe(!?!?) danach mit dem Wort "Erfüllung", völlig übertrieben meinen Standpunkt zum Thema ganken dargestellt und letztendlich mit dem Satz " Jeder macht das was ihm Spaß macht" (auf Spiele bezogen) etwas geschrieben was hoffentlich so oder so jedem klar sein sollte.

Aber danke...


----------



## Druiler (1. August 2012)

ok jetzt mal aus meiner seite 1 lowis killn ist mies 2 ich tue es selber warum? weils ich´s kann und weil sie es selber tuen wennsie die möglich keit haben ich kill zwar nicht jeden lowi den ich sehe und au nur in den wenigsten fällen aber wenn ich gerade am archiolog skilln bin und mich n lvl 40er hunter in die eisfalle packt ist er tot ;D oda wenn man 4 stunden dumme oger killt wegen ihren "murmeln" (ich hasse diese fraktion wenn ihr wisst was ich meine) aber mal im ernst open PvP besteht nurnoch aus 2 dingen lowis ganken und Petzten 
Beispiel(das mir selbst wieder fahren ist): 85er holy pala und unholy  dk helfen 65er warry bei der arena q in nagrand 2 low pala´s wollen das selbige ok wir fliegen hin sie greifen den warry an und sterben instant und im laufe von knapp 30 min hat sich das so exxtrem verscherft das da nun auf beiden seiten viele viele full PvP eq chars dastehen und warsang dagegen nurnoch witzlos ercheint das ist wohl kaum das was auf einem PvP server die fäichkeit des mass port bringen soll 


gruss Druiler


----------



## Fedaykin (1. August 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Leute wie du können gar nicht anders als zu übertreiben und Blödsinn schreiben =D
> 
> Erstens tuts mir schrecklich leid 2 Leute verwechselt zu haben...Zweitens weiß ich nicht wie du darauf kommst das Ganken meine Erfüllung ist...ich mache das eben hin und wieder mal ne Stunde lang. Ist irgendetwas, was du in WoW machst deine Erfüllung, oder wie darf ich das verstehen? Einfach nur lächerlich.
> 
> ...



Erschreckend wie häufig dein Name im Zusammenhang mit negativen, teilweise beleidigenden, Beiträgen auftaucht...Als würde ein System dahinter stecken..hm


----------



## garak111 (1. August 2012)

Ich finde ganz und gar nicht, dass lowies killen mies ist. Wenn ein level 20 Hordler meint, nicht vor meinem 85 Hexer abzuhauen, ist er selber schuld. Er hat kein "recht" zu glauben, nur weil er ein lowie ist, dass er kein dötchen von mir abbekommt. Sollte er sich rasch zurückziehen, lass ich ihn einfach. Mies ist irgendwo, questgeber der Lowies umzunageln, lowies minutenlang zu verfolgen, mal 10 minuten immer wieder cc´en, etc. (zumindes meiner Ansicht nach). Mies ist in Startgebieten lowies zu provozieren, dass sie angreifen. Aber jeder wird mies anders definieren.
Einen getöteten Hordler werde ich auch nicht ganken oder noch schlimmer stundenlang suchen. Wozu. Ich habe ihm gezeigt, dass ich ihn erledigen kann. Sollte er weiterhin angreifen, ok, aber hier grundlos in der freien Wildnis ein stundenlanges gezerge mit einem Hordler, da merk ich mir lieber die Primzahlen von 2000-3000, da habe ich meine Zeit sinnvoller verwendet.

Zusammenfassend für das Thema:
PVP ist ein wesentlicher Bestandteil von WOW. Wer auf einem PVP Server spielt, hat auch potentielle menschliche Gegner. Regeln gibt es keine (oder nur sehr sehr wenige). Und im Krieg ist nun mal (fast) alles erlaubt. Wer das nicht will, kann dem entgehen und auf einem PVE Server spielen UND muss die Finger von den PVP Quests lassen. Es wird aber auch ganz deutlich angezeigt: "Du musst deinen Status auf...... setzen, damit du ........" Mehr wie diese Warnung ist nun wirklich nicht notwendig. Wer es dann trotzdem macht: Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen sie ihren Geistheiler oder sind einfach besser wie der andere.

Heulen und mimimi sind so sinnlos und bewirken in der Regel genau das Gegenteil.
Noch besser: Schnell ein Char auf der anderen Fraktion erstellen und den anderen anflüstern, wie .... er ist. ROFL


----------



## Fedaykin (1. August 2012)

Eine Woche EvE Online und die meisten von euch würden heulend zu Mammis Rockzipfel zurückrennen


----------



## Limahra (1. August 2012)

Nachdem ich hier seit ca. 5 Jahren regelmäßig mitlese, habe ich mich nun nach diesem Thread hier entschlossen endlich mal eine Antwort zu verfassen und mich dazu bei buffed zu registrieren!

B2T...

Dir ist schon klar was WoW für ein Spiel ist und um was es geht?

Hauptsächlich geht es darum die Welt zu erkunden und max. Level zu werden und PvP oder PvE zu spielen! In deinem Fall scheinbar ein PvP Server!

Ergo? Die Leute die sich auf einem PvP Server anmelden tun das, um gegen andere Spieler zu kämpfen! Das ist nämlich -ob du es glaubst oder nicht- der Sinn

eines PvP Servers! Ganz zu Anfang meiner WoW Zeit habe ich mich über "Ganken" auch immer aufgeregt! Aaaaber, jeder zahlt hier seine ~ 13 € im Monat und eins

ist klar, wenn ich Bock hab mit meiner 85er Hexe loszuziehen um "Low´s" zu ganken, verdammt, dann mach ich das!!!! Und wenn ich damit 2 Stunden beschäftigt

bin und jede Menge Spass haben, dann hat jemand wie du einfach Pech! Auch dein Char wird mal größer! 


Nimm das Spiel nicht so ernst! Es ist was es ist im PvP -> Allianz gegen Horde!!!


----------



## Groar (1. August 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Leute wie du können gar nicht anders als zu übertreiben und Blödsinn schreiben =D
> 
> Erstens tuts mir schrecklich leid 2 Leute verwechselt zu haben...Zweitens weiß ich nicht wie du darauf kommst das Ganken meine Erfüllung ist...ich mache das eben hin und wieder mal ne Stunde lang. Ist irgendetwas, was du in WoW machst deine Erfüllung, oder wie darf ich das verstehen? Einfach nur lächerlich.
> 
> ...



Dann wars doch zu hoch, sorry dafür. Also nochmal einfacher formuliert:
Mach was Du willst, sobald Du versuchst es hier zu rechtfertigen wirkst Du nicht mehr glaubwürdig wenn Du sagst es ist Dir egal.
Spätestens mit deiner Reaktion auf meinen Post habe ich Dich dumm dastehen lassen, weil Du es einfach nicht begriffen hat,
das eben mein Spaß darin besteht, jemandem im Forum der alles und jeden so angeht wie Du zu provozieren.
Und Du bist voll drauf reingefallen.

Um einen Profi auf dem Gebiet zu zitieren: "Haa-Haaa!"


----------



## Fremder123 (1. August 2012)

Limahra schrieb:


> Aaaaber, jeder zahlt hier seine ~ 13 € im Monat


Für DEN Erguss hast Du Dich extra angemeldet? Hättest es mal lieber bleiben lassen, wie es aussieht war es bisher für uns kein Verlust.^^

Ach ja, weil das letzte Mal schon lange her ist: Ich verleihe Dir den Preis für den 13 €-Joker der Woche! Kleiner Tipp: Die Verwendung dieses ultimativen Satzes ist so WotlK, bring Dein Forumwissen ruhig erstmal auf aktuellen Stand. Falls noch ein Post folgen soll und so...


----------



## Rabaz (1. August 2012)

Man kann das umgeklatsch werden vermeiden in dem man das dem Spiel beiliegende Handbuch liest. 

Entweder ist man so blöd auf einem pve-realm unnötigerweise pvp-gelaggt rumzurennen oder man ist auf einem pvp-realm, ohne zu wissen was das bedeutet.


----------



## xynlovesit (1. August 2012)

Ach, ihr habt auch kein anderes Argument mehr als nur vom PvP Server zu reden. Klar, bedeutet es Player vs Player. Aber warum sollte ich mit meinem Level 85. Charakter einen Level 47 umhauen? Was habe ich denn davon? Erkleart mir das mal.. Spass habe ich dabei mit Sicherheit nicht, weil es keine Herausforderung ist meinem Schlag einen umzuhauen. Dabei geht mir auch keiner ab in der Hose. Ich versteh das nicht. Ihr hindert Spieler nur am questen, wollt Ihr das? Nein, warum dann den anderen es antun? Geht ins Schlachtfeld wenn Ihr Leute umhauen wollt, aber nicht so Feige in Low-Level Gebiete zufliegen und dann irgendwelche Leute umklatschen. Das bringt euch richtig viel, naemlich .. falls Ihr das noch nicht wusstest, ist ein Geheimtipp, Nach dem 100. toeten eines Low-Level Gegner, bekommt Ihr den Titel: "Ich bin ein Loser"


----------



## Fremder123 (1. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Geht ins Schlachtfeld wenn Ihr Leute umhauen wollt


Da liegt doch der Hund begraben. Die Gegner dort haben eine ähnliche Stufe und besitzen meist die Frechheit zurückzuschlagen.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (1. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ach, ihr habt auch kein anderes Argument mehr als nur vom PvP Server zu reden. Klar, bedeutet es Player vs Player. Aber warum sollte ich mit meinem Level 85. Charakter einen Level 47 umhauen? Was habe ich denn davon? Erkleart mir das mal.. Spass habe ich dabei mit Sicherheit nicht, weil es keine Herausforderung ist meinem Schlag einen umzuhauen. Dabei geht mir auch keiner ab in der Hose. Ich versteh das nicht. Ihr hindert Spieler nur am questen, wollt Ihr das? Nein, warum dann den anderen es antun? Geht ins Schlachtfeld wenn Ihr Leute umhauen wollt, aber nicht so Feige in Low-Level Gebiete zufliegen und dann irgendwelche Leute umklatschen. Das bringt euch richtig viel, naemlich .. falls Ihr das noch nicht wusstest, ist ein Geheimtipp, Nach dem 100. toeten eines Low-Level Gegner, bekommt Ihr den Titel: "Ich bin ein Loser"



Natürlich haben die Spaß... Spaß einem anderen Spieler das Spiel zu verderben! Das kann für die unheimlich motivierend sein!
Hab mal nen Priester auf nem PvP Server gelevelt, mit Stufe 25 kam ich im Eschenwald an, wunderte mich, warum alle NPCs tot waren und ZACK... war ich es auch, ein lvl 70 Schurke (war zu BC Zeiten) hatte alles getötet. Ich lief vom Friedhof zu meiner Leiche, wählte einen guten Punkt zum respawn und versucht schnell wegzulaufen....zack... wieder tot! Wieder lief ich zu meiner LEiche, der Schurke tanzte nun auf eben jener und ich beschloss ersmal bei Youtube n paar Videos anzugucken. Als ich nach mehreren Minuten wieder zurück auf WoW schaltete....hüpfte der Nachtelf nun auf meiner Leiche rum, anscheinend hatte er die zig Minuten, die ich bei YT verbracht hatte, darauf gewartet, dass ich mich wiederbeleben würde. 

Die Gründe für solches Verhalten sind unerklärlich, wahrscheinlich handelt es sich um frustrierte Typen, die ein zu kleines Gemächt, keine Freundin und kein Leben haben! Anders lässt es sich für mich nicht erklären!


----------



## Limahra (1. August 2012)

> Die Gründe für solches Verhalten sind unerklärlich, wahrscheinlich handelt es sich um frustrierte Typen, die ein zu kleines Gemächt, keine Freundin und kein Leben haben! Anders lässt es sich für mich nicht erklären!



Ich könnte mich beeumeln  Genau wegen so Typen wie dir macht es erst so richtig Spass!


----------



## Fremder123 (1. August 2012)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Die Gründe für solches Verhalten sind unerklärlich, wahrscheinlich handelt es sich um frustrierte Typen, die ein zu kleines Gemächt, keine Freundin und kein Leben haben! Anders lässt es sich für mich nicht erklären!


Nun wenn man jeden Tag auf dem Schulhof von den großen, coolen Jungs verdroschen wird, geht man halt hernach auf den Spielplatz und schubst die kleinen Kinder um. Oder man loggt in ein Spiel ein und sucht sich dort gezielt chancenlose Gegner. Irgendwo muss man ja mal der Stärkste sein, das wirst Du verstehen.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ach, ihr habt auch kein anderes Argument mehr als nur vom PvP Server zu reden. Klar, bedeutet es Player vs Player. Aber warum sollte ich mit meinem Level 85. Charakter einen Level 47 umhauen? Was habe ich denn davon? Erkleart mir das mal.. Spass habe ich dabei mit Sicherheit nicht, weil es keine Herausforderung ist meinem Schlag einen umzuhauen. Dabei geht mir auch keiner ab in der Hose. Ich versteh das nicht. Ihr hindert Spieler nur am questen, wollt Ihr das? Nein, warum dann den anderen es antun? Geht ins Schlachtfeld wenn Ihr Leute umhauen wollt, aber nicht so Feige in Low-Level Gebiete zufliegen und dann irgendwelche Leute umklatschen. Das bringt euch richtig viel, naemlich .. falls Ihr das noch nicht wusstest, ist ein Geheimtipp, Nach dem 100. toeten eines Low-Level Gegner, bekommt Ihr den Titel: "Ich bin ein Loser"



Was ist so schlimm daran, immer das gleiche richtige Argument zu bringen? Wenn du fragst, warum du Salzsäure nicht trinken darfst und jeder sagt es sei tödlich, schreist du dann auch rum "Ihr habt alle die gleichen Argumente, ich trink das jetzt trotzdem"?
Du heulst darüber, wie andere dich beleidigen, aber provozieren wie ein Grosser. Ich wurde umgeklatscht, also habe ich gelernt, dass es Spass macht. Ich klatsche um, der nächste klatscht als 85er dann wieder um und so weiter. So funktioniert das bei uns. Wenn bei dir auf dem Server "Regenbogen und Häschenwiese" alle nett miteinander kuscheln ist das nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Dalfi (1. August 2012)

Ihr seht das alle viel zu ernst....als unser Server noch nicht total tot war, gab es einen Alli, der hatte nichts besseres zu tun als immer wieder mit seinem Druiden am (alten) Wegekreuz aufzutauchen und die Horde-Lowies zu ärgern. Da wurde nie geheult, höchstens nen Notruf an das Hauptquartier in OG gesendet und Versträkung angefordert. 
Habe es mehr als einmal erlebt wie aus einem 2 Allis töten einen Hordler ein ~30 Allies kloppen sich mit ~30 Hordlern - tendenz auf beiden Seiten steigend wurde.....und das zu Zeiten ohne Massenport. Da wurden Hexer auf beiden Seiten eingeflogen, damit sie Nachschub ranporten..... so muss das Leben auf einem PvP - Server sein. Man ist sowieso angeödet vom stupiden Leveln und auf einmal befindet man sich in einer lustigen Metzelei mit der anderen Fraktion.

Ich hab Spaß an sowas, selbst wenn ich am Ende eine negative Bilanz hab was das Killeath Verhältnis angeht...ausser ein paar Silber Repkosten hat der virtuelle Tod doch keine Folgen....bin bewusst auf einem PvP - Realm seit ich spiele (Mitte BC) und bin weiß Gott oft genug gestroben auf dem Weg zu Level 70 - 80 - 85 je nach Stand mit jedem meiner Chars....na und ? 

Wenn ich ein Alli sehe ist mir egal ob er Level 1 oder 85 ist.....dann heißt es Er oder Ich !! Was ich nicht mache ist, ihn wenn er dahin ist weiter zu nerven...einmal tot ist tot....wenn ich verliere und glaube ich hätte bei einem weiteren Versuch Siegchancen, dann such ich ihn ein weiteres mal auf....ansonsten zieh ich aúch nach einer Niederlage meiner Wege.


----------



## xynlovesit (1. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was ist so schlimm daran, immer das gleiche richtige Argument zu bringen? Wenn du fragst, warum du Salzsäure nicht trinken darfst und jeder sagt es sei tödlich, schreist du dann auch rum "Ihr habt alle die gleichen Argumente, ich trink das jetzt trotzdem"?
> Du heulst darüber, wie andere dich beleidigen, aber provozieren wie ein Grosser. Ich wurde umgeklatscht, also habe ich gelernt, dass es Spass macht. Ich klatsche um, der nächste klatscht als 85er dann wieder um und so weiter. So funktioniert das bei uns. Wenn bei dir auf dem Server "Regenbogen und Häschenwiese" alle nett miteinander kuscheln ist das nicht mein Problem.




Hast du schlecht geschlafen oder was? Hier geht's drum um das gezielte umklatschen von Low-Level Spieler, klar.. wenn ich mal gerade durch weiss der Geier was Gebiet durch laufe und da laeuft irgendein Penner Troll, mit einem Name von xshadowssassiasn Schurke an mir vorbei, dann kann der sich mal gefasst machen. Aber extra nach Schlingendorntal hinzugehen, DANN noch nach lowies zu suchen, also da muss ich doch echt geistige Probleme haben, im Kopf.


----------



## Fedaykin (1. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Aber extra nach Schlingendorntal hinzugehen, DANN noch nach lowies zu suchen, also da muss ich doch echt geistige Probleme haben, im Kopf.



Du hast nie EvE gespielt, oder?

Alles Heulsusen.

Ich kann ja auch nicht zum Militär gehen, und mich dann darüber aufregen, dass Charly immer angeschlichen kommt, und versucht mich umzubringen, damals standen sich schließlich auch Gentleman gegenüber und haben dem jeweils anderen den ersten Schuss gewährt....


----------



## Groar (1. August 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Du hast nie EvE gespielt, oder?
> 
> Alles Heulsusen.
> 
> Ich kann ja auch nicht zum Militär gehen, und mich dann darüber aufregen, dass Charly immer angeschlichen kommt, und versucht mich umzubringen, damals standen sich schließlich auch Gentleman gegenüber und haben dem jeweils anderen den ersten Schuss gewährt....



Nu lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf!
Den Vietnamkrieg mit nem Spiel zu vergleichen ist ziemlich weit hergeholt.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Hast du schlecht geschlafen oder was? Hier geht's drum um das gezielte umklatschen von Low-Level Spieler, klar.. wenn ich mal gerade durch weiss der Geier was Gebiet durch laufe und da laeuft irgendein Penner Troll, mit einem Name von xshadowssassiasn Schurke an mir vorbei, dann kann der sich mal gefasst machen. Aber extra nach Schlingendorntal hinzugehen, DANN noch nach lowies zu suchen, also da muss ich doch echt geistige Probleme haben, im Kopf.



Jetzt mal ernsthaft, hälst du dich für was besseres oder so? Wenn einer irgendeinen Namen hat und Schurke spielt, hast du das heilige Privileg ihn zu töten? Ganz ehrlich, wenn du Fairness willst, dann geh Wii Tennis spielen oder so. Wenn mir langweilig ist, geh ich halt ins Schlingendorntal und ramm ein paar Lowies das Messer ins Kreuz. Jeder kann machen was er will und wenn er sich noch beschwert wie du, dann machts gleich noch mehr Spass.


----------



## Fedaykin (1. August 2012)

Groar schrieb:


> Nu lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf!
> Den Vietnamkrieg mit nem Spiel zu vergleichen ist ziemlich weit hergeholt.



Habe ich irgendwas von Vietnamkrieg geschrieben? Nein!

Und was heißt denn hier die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Ich wundere mich nur mit welchen Behauptungen man hier um die Ecke kommt. Und dieses krasse Beispiel diente lediglich der Verdeutlichung meines Standpunktes. Und dabei bleibe ich auch.

Eine Woche EvE und alle würden schreiend nach Hause rennen, bzw. Tickets ohne Ende schreiben. Und da kann ich nur sagen: "lasst die Kirche im Dorf!"


----------



## LarsW (1. August 2012)

PvP- böse.
EvE- auch böse.

..und ich mag Züge.


----------



## Fedaykin (1. August 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> ..und ich mag Züge.



this!


----------



## Fremder123 (1. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn mir langweilig ist, geh ich halt ins Schlingendorntal und ramm ein paar Lowies das Messer ins Kreuz. Jeder kann machen was er will und wenn er sich noch beschwert wie du, dann machts gleich noch mehr Spass.


Ist sie nicht schön? Die Anonymität im Internet? Da kann man richtig abgehen, fett prollen, unrasiert und fern der Heimat von der gnadenlosen Welt da draußen fabulieren. Ob die stolzen Ganker hier nach dem Ausloggen auch den Schneid haben beim Nachbarn zu klingeln, wenn seine Frau abends nebenan weint weil er sie wieder mal im Suff vermöbelt hat? Oder die zwei Jugendlichen in der S-Bahn zur Ordnung gemahnen, die gerade einen Grundschüler um sein Milchgeld erpressen? Da ist es dann oft nicht mehr so weit her mit dem Messer ins Kreuz, nicht wahr? Sind ja echte Gegner aus Fleisch und Blut.


----------



## xynlovesit (1. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft, hälst du dich für was besseres oder so? Wenn einer irgendeinen Namen hat und Schurke spielt, hast du das heilige Privileg ihn zu töten? Ganz ehrlich, wenn du Fairness willst, dann geh Wii Tennis spielen oder so. Wenn mir langweilig ist, geh ich halt ins Schlingendorntal und ramm ein paar Lowies das Messer ins Kreuz. Jeder kann machen was er will und wenn er sich noch beschwert wie du, dann machts gleich noch mehr Spass.




Ach so laeuft das, ihr bildet euch das geile Gefuehl einfach nur ein. Denn Ihr wisst bei jedem Kill, wird mit Sicherheit in den naechsten paar Sekunden ein Thread eroeffnet, in der eine Person sich genervt ueber diese Situation äußert? Oder sich auf die gegnerische Fraktion umloggt und euch flamed? Und in diesen Moment geht bei euch dann richtig einer ab oder wie? Denn Ich muss dich leider entaeuschen, ich habe mich niemals waehrend dem Spielen mich dazu beschwert, aber jetzt tue ich es, weil ich seit langem nicht mehr spiele und mache es genau anders rum und gehe dir naemlich auf den Sack im Forum. Ach, das macht doch Spass.. da geht mir auch einer grad ab.


----------



## Fedaykin (1. August 2012)

Ich reite, nervender Weise, immer wieder auf dem gleichen alten Thema rum, dennoch frage ich mich was hier gerade passiert.

In EvE würde keiner auf die Idee kommen sich dermaßen über das so genannte "Ganken" zu beschweren, geschweige denn dies in Verbindung zu einer U-Bahn Schlägerei setzen....


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Du redest die ganze Zeit von "einen abgehen". Bist du irgendwie notgeil oder so? Musst du dir die ganze Zeit vorstellen wie sich ein anderer einkleckert oder was? Du bist einfach nur peinlich, ich fand dich eigentlich ganz nett, dass du so ein belangloser Depp bist hätte ich nicht gedacht.

@Fremder123

Kannste den letzten fragen, dem ich die Nase blutig geschlagen habe weil er dachte er müsse eine Freundin angrabschen. Wenn du das Gefühl hast ich sei ein Niemand der geduckt durchs Leben schleicht und Abends dann Leute online auf den Sack gehen muss damit er sich krass fühlt, bist du an der falschen Adresse.


----------



## Fedaykin (1. August 2012)

Habt euch lieb!


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. August 2012)

Würde ich auf einem PvP-Server spielen, Lowies ganken und dann von irgend nem Hansel dumm angemacht werden, würde ich einfach sagen das ich RP betreibe.


----------



## garak111 (1. August 2012)

@fremder123
selten das man von dir mal was nicht versteht, aber ich verstehe überhaupt nicht warum ein Ganker Schneid hat / haben soll.
Außerdem halte ich es für nicht angebracht, virtuelles Geschehen in den sehr realen Alltag umzulegen bzw. hierzu Vergleiche anstellen zu wollen. 
Immer noch besser möglichen "Frust" im virtuellen Raum abreagieren zu können, als alles andere.

Ob es einen befriedigt, wenn er den starken Maxe spielen kann, ist doch absolut irrelevant. Er wird nur deswegen stark, weil soviele auf ihn eingehen. Einfach kommentarlos stehenlassen.


----------



## xynlovesit (1. August 2012)

Willkommen in der World of Warcraft Community, also *hush* hush* back to EvE Mr. Scytale.




Reflox schrieb:


> Du redest die ganze Zeit von "einen abgehen". Bist du irgendwie notgeil oder so? Musst du dir die ganze Zeit vorstellen wie sich ein anderer einkleckert oder was? Du bist einfach nur peinlich, ich fand dich eigentlich ganz nett, dass du so ein belangloser Depp bist hätte ich nicht gedacht.




Ich rede davon nicht die ganze Zeit, nur kann ich mir von Low-Level Spielern nichts anderes vorstellen, als das Ihr ein Freudengefuehl in eurem Körper entwickelt. Denn Ehre Points gibt's sowieso nicht bei zu niedrigen Level, von daher .. weiss ich jetzt nicht, was der Sinn davon ist. 

Klar finden wir uns alle nett, aber da du mich so von der Seite hier angegriffen hast, obwohl ich mich mit einer anderen Person hier unterhalten wollte, musst du natuerlich verstehen, dass ich das bestimmt nicht so stehen lassen werden und dagegen mal hart argumentiert wird.

Ich moechte von Euch einfach mal ein sinnvollen, akzeptablen und verstaendlichen Grund hier sehen und lesen koennen, der mir endlich mal erklaert, was die ganze Sache hinter dem ganken von Low-Level Spieler sein soll... hey, vielleicht verstehe ich es sogar dann! Wer weiss, dann koennen wir ja zusammen los ziehen.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Willkommen in der World of Warcraft Community, also *hush* hush* back to EvE Mr. Scytale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann finde mal richtige Argumente und werfe nicht mit Sand um dich.


----------



## xynlovesit (1. August 2012)

Und die richtigen Argumente waren von dir?!


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Und die richtigen Argumente waren von dir?!


Dass es im PvP nunmal so ist und ich es nicht anders gelernt habe, zu classic/BC Zeiten, die von dir ja so gelobt wurden weil es ja kein ganking gab.

Doch du kamst einfach mit deinem "höhö ihr seid so niedrig, bei euch geht gleich einer ab wenn ihr kleine lowies schlägt"


----------



## Fremder123 (1. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn du das Gefühl hast ich sei ein Niemand der geduckt durchs Leben schleicht und Abends dann Leute online auf den Sack gehen muss damit er sich krass fühlt, bist du an der falschen Adresse.





garak111 schrieb:


> @fremder123
> selten das man von dir mal was nicht versteht, aber ich verstehe überhaupt nicht warum ein Ganker Schneid hat / haben soll.


Ach wisst ihr, mich hebt das alles gar nicht an. Ich sagte ja bereits dass ich selbst bereits mehrfach umgeklatscht wurde. Nein, dem Thread angemessen ganke ich vielmehr verbal und trolle ein wenig herum. Sollen sich ja alle wie im Schlingendorntal, Verzeihung, wie zu Hause fühlen.

Es freut mich aber zu wissen dass garak meinen Worten (in der Regel) Folge leisten kann. Mich dünkte eine dunkle Ahnung, dass ich ab und zu imstande sein könnte mich gewählter auszudrücken als ein dressierter Schimpanse, aber eine Bestätigung tut natürlich gut. Danke dafür.


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2012)

Von Spielern die Low Levels killen muss man ja nichts halten, aber es gehören dazu halt immer zwei Leute.
Dass man die Wahl hat auf einen PvE Server zu gehen hattet ihr aber doch sicher schon auf Seite 1?


----------



## Fedaykin (1. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Willkommen in der World of Warcraft Community, also *hush* hush* back to EvE Mr. Scytale.


Was ein Blödsinn. Nur weil ich ein anderes Spiel erwähne, soll ich mich davon machen? Ich spiele seit 2005 WoW und äusserst selten EvE, wo ist da bitte der Zusammenhang. Darf man andere Spiele nicht erwähnen? Anstatt auf die Aussage einzugehen, schreibst du diesen Satz? Traurig




xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ich moechte von Euch einfach mal ein sinnvollen, akzeptablen und verstaendlichen Grund hier sehen und lesen koennen, der mir endlich mal erklaert, was die ganze Sache hinter dem ganken von Low-Level Spieler sein soll... hey, vielleicht verstehe ich es sogar dann! Wer weiss, dann koennen wir ja zusammen los ziehen.



Ich habe nie auf einem PvP-Server gespielt, spiele nicht auf einem und werde niemals auf einem spielen. Dennoch möchte ich deine Frage beantworten: warum nicht?

Ich kann die Handlungsweise dieser Ganker nachvollziehen (und wie Tikume treffend gesagt hat, man muss davon nichts halten). Warum auch nicht. Es ist ein PvP-Server, also brauch man sich nicht wundern, wenn man angegriffen wird. So einfach ist das. Sicherlich befinden sich unter den unzähligen "Gankern" (schreckliches Wort) gewisse Leute die eine innere Befriedigung, ihren inneren Reichsparteitag dadurch erfahren, dass sie "schwächere" Spieler umnieten. Und es gibt sicherlich genug Spieler die es einfach "nur so" betreiben, weil es eben ein PvP Server ist. Hätte man seitens Blizzard dies nicht so gewollt, hätte man Einschränkungen einführen müssen. Das hat man nicht, also ist alles "working as intended".


----------



## Ascanius (1. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ich moechte von Euch einfach mal ein sinnvollen, akzeptablen und verstaendlichen Grund hier sehen und lesen koennen, der mir endlich mal erklaert, was die ganze Sache hinter dem ganken von Low-Level Spieler sein soll... hey, vielleicht verstehe ich es sogar dann! Wer weiss, dann koennen wir ja zusammen los ziehen.




Warscheinlich ist der Grund deckungsgleich mit dem warum man in Instanzen/Raids läuft, Quests absolviert oder sonstigen Dingen in der bunten Online-Welt nachgeht.

Grundsätzlich: In diesem Zusammenhang über sinnvoll oder weniger sinnvoll zu diskutieren finde ich schon ziemlich grotesk...
Ich tue mich schwer damit zu glauben, dass es etwas "weniger sinnvolles" gibt als 30 Mal in den selben Raid zu rennen, wohlwissend das man dieses nur für ein paar Pixel Item, welche die Gesamtstärke des Characters dann umglaubliche 1,13 % anhebt, tut.


----------



## mMou (1. August 2012)

Vielleicht tun sie es ja auch in der Hoffnung damit ein Open PvP Schlachtfed zu eröffnen und ich persönlich koennte das verstehen!Denn mir macht sowas mehr fun, als die 08/15 Schlachtfelder zu laufen


----------



## Shelung (1. August 2012)

Wisst ihr ich campe nicht. 


ABER warum sind camper RL Versager geschweige denn Idioten oder etc. 

Nur weils ihnen spaß macht und euch nicht kann man sie nicht verurteilen.



Man kann ja in einem Ego-shooter keinen als rl Versager bezeichnen weil er sich in ein Haus verkrümelt und es bewacht.  Das ist seine Spielweise, ist sogar berechtigte taktik und soll man mit ABSICHT sterben?


Zurück zu wow...


man regt sich immer auf aber wer bei sowas keinen spaß verstehen kann ist wohl eher der RL Versager. 
Wie oft noch. Pvp server.  Wenn jemand gerne schwächerer angreift soll er es.

*Ist ja nicht so das man im Krieg immer fair kämpft und wartet bis die feindliche nation das selbe arsenal hat *


----------



## cefear (1. August 2012)

Groar schrieb:


> Dann wars doch zu hoch, sorry dafür. Also nochmal einfacher formuliert:
> Mach was Du willst, sobald Du versuchst es hier zu rechtfertigen wirkst Du nicht mehr glaubwürdig wenn Du sagst es ist Dir egal.
> Spätestens mit deiner Reaktion auf meinen Post habe ich Dich dumm dastehen lassen, weil Du es einfach nicht begriffen hat,
> das eben mein Spaß darin besteht, jemandem im Forum der alles und jeden so angeht wie Du zu provozieren.
> ...



Warum stehe ich blöd da? xD Tatsache ist du hast nichts anderes mehr zu schreiben und brabbelst jetzt so nen Mist daher hahaha köstlich. In wie fern bin ich eigentlich WEN ANGEGANGEN HM???? ICH nämlich xD derjenige der einfach nur geschrieben hat das er immer wieder mal gankt. Das sich davon gleich die halbe Buffed community angegriffen fühlt, dafür kann ich nichts xD

@ -Skytale- Jop gutes Beispiel...habe EvE auch nen Jahr lang gespielt. So ziemlich jeder da hat mal im lowsec Unerfahrene Spieler gegankt, die absolut KEINE Chance hatten.

Es gibt sogar Corporationen die ausschließlich Leute ganken. Das nennt man dann Piraterie für diejenigen die es nicht kennen. Jetzt denkt ihr euch whs...das kann man nicht vergleichen, wenn es dafür eigene Corporationen gibt dann wird mann dafür whs Ehre bekommen oder Kohle etc. Ich muß euch leider entäuschen...sehr wenige Corps können von Piraterie leben, ergo machen sie das NUR aus Unterhaltung und müssen ansonsten minern oder sonst was machen um Kohle zu verdienen. 

Euer fazit wäre dann also: DIE HALBE EVE ONLINE COMMUNITY IST GEISTESKRANK, BESTEHT AUS VERSAGERN USW.

Leute die sich dermaßen übers ganken aufregen können meiner meinung nach nur 3 Gründe dafür haben.

1. Sie selbst wurden 1098458743857 mal gegankt.
2. Ihnen ist dermaßen fad, dass sie meinen im Forum Stuß schreiben zu müssen.
oder 3. Sie betreiben Rp und sind Samariter oder WoW-Engel die keiner Fliege was zu Leide tun.

Zu 1: Armes Schwein, zu 2: Hau bitte ab und zu 3: Schön für dich...spiele du auf deine Art WoW und ich auf meine.

Edit: Provoziert hast du mich eigentlich nicht...mir macht es einfach Spaß zu diskutieren.


----------



## cefear (1. August 2012)

Doppelpost...


----------



## Pereace (1. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Rot = Tot und fertig. Ich habs immer so mitbekommen und habs auch so übernommen. Ich spiele auf nem PVP Server, werde gegankt und ganke wenn es sich ergibt. Ich spiele nur PVP und das schon seit BC von daher werd ich nichts an meiner SPielweise ändern. 

Gruß


----------



## Fedaykin (1. August 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Warum stehe ich blöd da? xD Tatsache ist du hast nichts anderes mehr zu schreiben und brabbelst jetzt so nen Mist daher hahaha köstlich. In wie fern bin ich eigentlich WEN ANGEGANGEN HM???? ICH nämlich xD derjenige der einfach nur geschrieben hat das er immer wieder mal gankt. Das sich davon gleich die halbe Buffed community angegriffen fühlt, dafür kann ich nichts xD
> 
> @ -Skytale- Jop gutes Beispiel...habe EvE auch nen Jahr lang gespielt. So ziemlich jeder da hat mal im lowsec Unerfahrene Spieler gegankt, die absolut KEINE Chance hatten.
> 
> ...



Lieber cefear,

auch wenn wir nie einer Meinung waren und des öfteren aneinander geraten sind, und ich dich nicht wirklich als guten Foren-Gesprächspartner kennengelernt habe, und mir deine Ausdrucksweise nach wie vor zu..."prollig" ist, muss ich dir recht geben, so sehr es mich auch schaudert.

EvE ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach immer noch ein gutes Beispiel, nur leider ist die WoW-Community in gewissen Zügen einfach verzogen. Jeder bekam immer das was er wollte, wann er es wollte. Und plötzlich, aus dem Nichts, aus dem Nebel, kommt ein böser hochstufiger Charakter und hat die Frechheit mich umzunieten....

Wie gesagt, es gibt Spiele, und das hat cefear treffend zusammengefasst, in denen sich Spieler zu einer "Gilde" zusammenschließen die nichts, rein garnichts anderes machen als kleine Charaktere zu "ganken" wie es so schön heißt. Aber dort beschwert sich keiner. Man schüttelt sich, ärgert sich ein wenig, und geht den Kämpfen entweder aus dem Weg, oder schlägt zurück, auf die eine oder andere Weise.

Danke cefear


----------



## cefear (1. August 2012)

Ich würde gerne noch 2 Szenarios anschaulich machen:

Szenario 1:

Du wirst in WoW gegankt. Wenn du Pech hast campt der böse Mitspieler danach und killt dich noch 15 mal....wenn du wirklich Pech hast.
Das ganze hat dich dann wahrscheinlich ne halbe STunde deines Lebens gekostet und du ziehst mit dem neu erlangten Wissen von dannen das es eine gegnerische Fraktion in WoW gibt. Wirklich was gekostet oder sonstwas hats dich aber nicht.

Szenario 2:

Du wirst in EvE online gegankt. Wenn du Pech hast bist du in nem teuren Schiff gesessen, was gut und gerne mal n paar hundert millionen isk gekostet hat und du wochenlang dafür sparen musstest ( ja wenn du in EvE gekillt wirst is dein Schiff kaputt) wenn du wirklich Pech hast dann hat er deine capsule gleich mit zerstört, ergo dein Avatar stirbt mit. Dein Avatar hatte Implantate drinnen die mehrere Millionen isk gekostet haben. Noch dazu kommt das alles was sich im Laderaum deines Schiffes befand nun auch entweder in den Händen deines Gegners befindet oder zerstört ist. Vielleicht hattest du aber auch das "Glück" und konntest dich in eine nahegelegene Raumstation begeben. Nun stellt sich aber heraus das dein Gegner nichts besseres zu tun hat als Stunden- oder gar Tagelang auf dich zu warten. Und du kannst nichts anderes machen als zu warten oder in den sicheren Tod zu gehen. Btw in EvE bist du eben auch nach 4 Monaten noch ein Newbie auch wenn du dir schon millionenschwere Schiffe leisten kannst, glaube mir.

Das sind mal beschissene Situationen aber aufregen tut sich da keiner.
Nein WoW Spieler regen sich auf weil irgend so n böser Junge sie 5 mal gegankt hat und sie nun ein paar minuten später erst ihre quest abgeben können.


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

der vergleich stinkt 

solang die person 

mein lvl hat
1 zu 1 
mich nicht tötet wen low hp oder im mobkampf habe ich kein problem mit 

allea anderes da muss er halt sein verkorkstestes rl in wow ausgleichen 

in den shootern haben haben ja auch die camper und cheater den selben schlechten ruf und sagen wie hier ich will doch nur spielen


----------



## Fremder123 (1. August 2012)

Ich bin ja jetzt schwer beeindruckt. Wirklich. Was für ein Haufen beinharter EVE-Spieler sich hier eingefunden hat. Mui macho. Das Spiel muss ja so krass sein, das kann scheinbar nur Chuck Norris bewältigen. Danke auch für die vielen ellenlangen und dazu ungefragten Beschreibungen aus diesem Machwerk. Nun aber eine Bitte: Wärt ihr so nett, eure kaputt gegankten Raumschiffe zu nehmen und durch das Wurmloch in jenes Überspiel zurückzukehren? Ich sage das selbstredend nur aus Sorge um euer Wohlergehen, denn ich bin sicher, dass ihr es mit uns verweichlichten WoWlern keine Sekunde länger aushaltet. Vielleicht ist die Weicheierei ja ansteckend, wer weiß. Und wir wollen doch nicht dass die milliardenschweren Schiffe Rost ansetzen. Zudem: Wenn einem WoWler nach Science Fiction zu Mute ist, startet er Burning Crusade und betritt die Scherbenwelt. Und wenn einen WoWler nach EVE Online gelüstet wird er dieses installieren/ abonnieren. Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.

Im Übrigen bin ich ein wenig verwundert, wie hier kollektiv jene niedergebrüllt werden, die sich über das Ganking in WoW beschweren. Mich stört dieses kindische Gemache nicht, aber andere ärgert es sehr wohl. Und diese haben das gleiche Recht, ihren Gefühlen Ausdruck zu verleihen wie der Ganker seine Häme zeigt "Höhö, wegen Typen wie Dir macht es gleich noch mehr Spaß *geifer*". Zudem greife ich Kamsi auf: Nehmt doch statt eurem Götterspiel mal eine xbeliebige Shootercommunity und dann sagt denen bitte ebenfalls, dass Camper halb so wild sind und die sich mal nicht so haben sollen. EVE ist schließlich noch härter. Ich bin gespannt wie lange die das zulassen. Alles Weichis. So echt jetzt.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (1. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja jetzt schwer beeindruckt. Wirklich. Was für ein Haufen beinharter EVE-Spieler sich hier eingefunden hat. Mui macho. Das Spiel muss ja so krass sein, das kann scheinbar nur Chuck Norris bewältigen. Danke auch für die vielen ellenlangen und dazu ungefragten Beschreibungen aus diesem Machwerk. Nun aber eine Bitte: Wärt ihr so nett, eure kaputt gegankten Raumschiffe zu nehmen und durch das Wurmloch in jenes Überspiel zurückzukehren? Ich sage das selbstredend nur aus Sorge um euer Wohlergehen, denn ich bin sicher, dass ihr es mit uns verweichlichten WoWlern keine Sekunde länger aushaltet. Vielleicht ist die Weicheierei ja ansteckend, wer weiß. Und wir wollen doch nicht dass die milliardenschweren Schiffe Rost ansetzen. Zudem: Wenn einem WoWler nach Science Fiction zu Mute ist, startet er Burning Crusade und betritt die Scherbenwelt. Und wenn einen WoWler nach EVE Online gelüstet wird er dieses installieren/ abonnieren. Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.
> 
> Im Übrigen bin ich ein wenig verwundert, wie hier kollektiv jene niedergebrüllt werden, die sich über das Ganking in WoW beschweren. Mich stört dieses kindische Gemache nicht, aber andere ärgert es sehr wohl. Und diese haben das gleiche Recht, ihren Gefühlen Ausdruck zu verleihen wie der Ganker seine Häme zeigt "Höhö, wegen Typen wie Dir macht es gleich noch mehr Spaß *geifer*". Zudem greife ich Kamsi auf: Nehmt doch statt eurem Götterspiel mal eine xbeliebige Shootercommunity und dann sagt denen bitte ebenfalls, dass Camper halb so wild sind und die sich mal nicht so haben sollen. EVE ist schließlich noch härter. Ich bin gespannt wie lange die das zulassen. Alles Weichis. So echt jetzt.



Ganz ehrlich... mit Camper hab ich nie so viele Probleme gehabt, das liegt aber auch daran, dass man ja ne Chance gegen sie hat! In WoW mit nem 5er Char nen höheren umzuklatschen ist aber unmöglich! Blizz sollte sich hier mal bei WAR (Chicken^^) oder Guild Wars 2 abgucken, wie man das Problem lösen könnte!


----------



## Pluto-X (1. August 2012)

Ich habe auch einige Chars auf PvP Servern, Lvl: 48 und 57 z.Zt (Horde und Allianz) und bin noch kein einziges mal angegriffen worden ^^.
Richtig langweilig, ich glaub ich schreib mal n Ticket deswegen xD.
Oder wer kennt einen Server wo die Fraktionen so ausgeglichen sind das auch mal was an open PvP stattfindet ?


----------



## Fremder123 (1. August 2012)

Frostmourne ist recht ausgeglichen. Da spiel ich. Öfter treffen ist trotzdem nicht wirklich, weil die Welt - wie auf jedem anderen Server - nun mal außerhalb der Städte nicht allzuviel Begängnis erfährt. Am sichersten provoziert man halt vor der jeweiligen Hauptstadt, aber Obacht... die könnten das gleiche Level haben.


----------



## cefear (1. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja jetzt schwer beeindruckt. Wirklich. Was für ein Haufen beinharter EVE-Spieler sich hier eingefunden hat. Mui macho. Das Spiel muss ja so krass sein, das kann scheinbar nur Chuck Norris bewältigen. Danke auch für die vielen ellenlangen und dazu ungefragten Beschreibungen aus diesem Machwerk. Nun aber eine Bitte: Wärt ihr so nett, eure kaputt gegankten Raumschiffe zu nehmen und durch das Wurmloch in jenes Überspiel zurückzukehren? Ich sage das selbstredend nur aus Sorge um euer Wohlergehen, denn ich bin sicher, dass ihr es mit uns verweichlichten WoWlern keine Sekunde länger aushaltet. Vielleicht ist die Weicheierei ja ansteckend, wer weiß. Und wir wollen doch nicht dass die milliardenschweren Schiffe Rost ansetzen. Zudem: Wenn einem WoWler nach Science Fiction zu Mute ist, startet er Burning Crusade und betritt die Scherbenwelt. Und wenn einen WoWler nach EVE Online gelüstet wird er dieses installieren/ abonnieren. Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.
> 
> Im Übrigen bin ich ein wenig verwundert, wie hier kollektiv jene niedergebrüllt werden, die sich über das Ganking in WoW beschweren. Mich stört dieses kindische Gemache nicht, aber andere ärgert es sehr wohl. Und diese haben das gleiche Recht, ihren Gefühlen Ausdruck zu verleihen wie der Ganker seine Häme zeigt "Höhö, wegen Typen wie Dir macht es gleich noch mehr Spaß *geifer*". Zudem greife ich Kamsi auf: Nehmt doch statt eurem Götterspiel mal eine xbeliebige Shootercommunity und dann sagt denen bitte ebenfalls, dass Camper halb so wild sind und die sich mal nicht so haben sollen. EVE ist schließlich noch härter. Ich bin gespannt wie lange die das zulassen. Alles Weichis. So echt jetzt.




Fakt ist: Ganken ist in beiden Spielen in Ordnung. Der Unterschied ist nur das in WoW zuviele Leute rumrennen die meinen zu wissen wie ein Jeder das Game zu spielen hat. 

Und blablablub von wegen "Wärt ihr so nett, eure kaputt gegankten Raumschiffe zu nehmen und durch das Wurmloch in jenes Überspiel zurückzukehren" haha...ich zock das was mir Spaß macht und lasse mir nicht von irgendwelchen dahergelaufenen vorschreiben, das Spiel zu wechseln nur weil ihm meine Spielweise nicht passt.

Gott, wie verkorkst doch manche Leute sind...bekomms doch rein, das Ganken erlaubt ist und deswegen sich auch keiner drüber aufregen sollte, wenn es jemand macht.


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Gott, wie verkorkst doch manche Leute sind...bekomms doch rein, das Ganken erlaubt ist und deswegen sich auch keiner drüber aufregen sollte, wenn es jemand macht.



nope

einmal töten ist erlaubt corpse campen ist selbst auf pvp servern verboten - blizzard verwarnt die ganker dann mit einem 4 bis 6 stunden bann


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Ach, ich campe keine Leichen. Ich komme "zufällig" in der Nähe um die Ecke.


----------



## Fremder123 (1. August 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Ganken ist in beiden Spielen in Ordnung. Der Unterschied ist nur das in WoW zuviele Leute rumrennen die meinen zu wissen wie ein Jeder das Game zu spielen hat.
> 
> Und blablablub von wegen "Wärt ihr so nett, eure kaputt gegankten Raumschiffe zu nehmen und durch das Wurmloch in jenes Überspiel zurückzukehren" haha...ich zock das was mir Spaß macht und lasse mir nicht von irgendwelchen dahergelaufenen vorschreiben, das Spiel zu wechseln nur weil ihm meine Spielweise nicht passt.
> 
> Gott, wie verkorkst doch manche Leute sind...bekomms doch rein, das Ganken erlaubt ist und deswegen sich auch keiner drüber aufregen sollte, wenn es jemand macht.


Warum so emotional, junger Freund? Doch einen Nerv getroffen? Getroffene Hunde... etc.? Ich "bekomme jedenfalls rein", dass Du gemäß Deiner Ausdrucksweise noch nicht allzu alt sein magst. Also besteht noch Hoffnung, dass auch Du gebotene und dringend nötige Umgangsformen lernst. Einbleuen mittels Rohrstock und dergleichen ist ja nicht mehr statthaft seit einigen Jahrzehnten. Ein Jammer in so mancher Hinsicht. Aber gib Dich nicht auf, auch für Dich gibt es eine zweite Chance.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Warum so emotional, junger Freund? Doch einen Nerv getroffen? Getroffene Hunde... etc.? Ich "bekomme jedenfalls rein", dass Du gemäß Deiner Ausdrucksweise noch nicht allzu alt sein magst. Also besteht noch Hoffnung, dass auch Du gebotene und dringend nötige Umgangsformen lernst. Einbleuen mittels Rohrstock und dergleichen ist ja nicht mehr statthaft seit einigen Jahrzehnten. Ein Jammer in so mancher Hinsicht. Aber gib Dich nicht auf, auch für Dich gibt es eine zweite Chance.



Du schiesst wild mit Vorurteilen und Provokationen um dich. Dabei ist es kein Wunder, dass du mal einen Nerv triffst.


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

bzw auf meinem server ist open pvp tot - selbst die sogenannten gank squads in den feuerlanden haben sich aufgelöst weil sie niemanden mehr fanden wo es einfach war nur noch voll ausgerüstet chars mit gladi equip wo sie verloren.

die normalen spieler sind einfach ausgeloggt und haben im rl was getan und die gank squads haben sich dann halt geärgert.

inzwischen ist es sogar so friedlich das horde und allianz sich beim questen helfen 

ist das leben nicht schön


----------



## Fremder123 (1. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du schiesst wild mit Vorurteilen und Provokationen um dich. Dabei ist es kein Wunder, dass du mal einen Nerv triffst.


Ich treffe den Nerv des Gankers wie der Ganker das Rückenmark des Gegankten. Sehr gut, so soll es sein.

Ja, Sarkasmus ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Das kann weh tun nicht wahr? So ein getroffener Nerv. Man könnte ausrasten. Mit Sachen werfen. Flamen. Scheiß auf die Netiquette. Aufs Maul! Zumal man sich seiner Ohnmacht bewusst ist, denn scharfzüngige Schandmäuler wie ich sitzen wohlbehütet am Schreibtisch und kein noch so grimmiger Ganker vermag es, diesen Ungestalten persönlich den Mund mit Seife auszuwaschen. Nur bin ich ziemlich sicher dass jemand, der hart genug ist zu ganken und gegankt zu werden, auch meine verbalen Wortspitzen und Sticheleien erträgt. Wart es nicht ihr krassen Ghetto-Ganker, die mit den Muskeln spielten und Härte befahlen? Also mal jetzt nicht schlapp machen hier. Sind doch nur Worte. Gleiches Recht für alle.

Ist kein schönes Gefühl grad, mein Geschwafel zu lesen, nicht wahr? Ich stresse, nerve. Aber verletze keine Regeln. Kann mir trotzdem mal jemand den Mund verbieten? Aber dazu gleich die naheliegende Frage: Jetzt vielleicht eine Vorstellung, wie sich diejenigen fühlen die sich hier über eben jenes Ungemach im Schlingendorntal (und überall sonst) beschweren?


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich treffe den Nerv des Gankers wie der Ganker das Rückenmark des Gegankten. Sehr gut, so soll es sein.
> 
> Ja, Sarkasmus ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Das kann weh tun nicht wahr? So ein getroffener Nerv. Man könnte ausrasten. Mit Sachen werfen. Flamen. Scheiß auf die Netiquette. Aufs Maul! Zumal man sich seiner Ohnmacht bewusst ist, denn scharfzüngige Schandmäuler wie ich sitzen wohlbehütet am Schreibtisch und kein noch so grimmiger Ganker vermag es, diesen Ungestalten persönlich den Mund mit Seife auszuwaschen. Nur bin ich ziemlich sicher dass jemand, der hart genug ist zu ganken und gegankt zu werden, auch meine verbalen Wortspitzen und Sticheleien erträgt. Wart es nicht ihr krassen Ghetto-Ganker, die mit den Muskeln spielten und Härte befahlen? Also mal jetzt nicht schlapp machen hier. Sind doch nur Worte. Gleiches Recht für alle.
> 
> Ist kein schönes Gefühl grad, mein Geschwafel zu lesen, nicht wahr? Ich stresse, nerve. Kann mir mal jemand den Mund verbieten? Aber dazu gleich die naheliegende Frage: Jetzt vielleicht eine Vorstellung, wie sich diejenigen fühlen die sich hier über eben jenes Ungemach im Schlingendorntal (und überall sonst) beschweren?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (1. August 2012)

Du versuchst sicher etwas mitzuteilen. Aber da steht nur "Eingefügtes Bild". Bitte korrigieren (falls es an meine Browser liegt genügt ein Hinweis).


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du versuchst sicher etwas mitzuteilen. Aber da steht nur "Eingefügtes Bild". Bitte korrigieren (falls es an meine Browser liegt genügt ein Hinweis).



Rechtsklick -> Grafik anzeigen^^


----------



## cefear (1. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Warum so emotional, junger Freund? Doch einen Nerv getroffen? Getroffene Hunde... etc.? Ich "bekomme jedenfalls rein", dass Du gemäß Deiner Ausdrucksweise noch nicht allzu alt sein magst. Also besteht noch Hoffnung, dass auch Du gebotene und dringend nötige Umgangsformen lernst. Einbleuen mittels Rohrstock und dergleichen ist ja nicht mehr statthaft seit einigen Jahrzehnten. Ein Jammer in so mancher Hinsicht. Aber gib Dich nicht auf, auch für Dich gibt es eine zweite Chance.



Ich muss dich wirklich enttäuschen...du hast da irgendwie keinen Nerv getroffen...du bist nur einer von vielen die meinen sie MÜSSEN um jeden Preis noch nen Kommentar schreiben. Denn Kommentare über mein Alter und so richtig provozierende schlecht gemeinte Sätze mit smileys dahinter, sind sowas von lächerlich und kindisch.

Du musst n verdammt weiser alter Kauz sein....da steige ich aus.

Edit: Einbleuen mittels Rohrstock und dergleichen ist ja nicht mehr statthaft seit einigen Jahrzehnten. Ein Jammer in so mancher Hinsicht.

Alleine die Aussage ist zum an den Kopf greifen.


----------



## Fremder123 (1. August 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Du musst n verdammt weiser alter Kauz sein....da steige ich aus.


Es geht doch. Wenn argumentativ nichts mehr hilft, lieber den Hut nehmen. Bravo. Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung und die Bemühungen heut Abend waren nicht ganz umsonst, das freut mich von Herzen. Ach, jetzt hatte ich schon wieder das letzte Wort, ich kann es aber auch einfach nicht lassen.

Dennoch allseits eine gute Nacht.


----------



## Groar (1. August 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Ganken ist in beiden Spielen in Ordnung. Der Unterschied ist nur das in WoW zuviele Leute rumrennen die meinen zu wissen wie ein Jeder das Game zu spielen hat.
> 
> Und blablablub von wegen "Wärt ihr so nett, eure kaputt gegankten Raumschiffe zu nehmen und durch das Wurmloch in jenes Überspiel zurückzukehren" haha...ich zock das was mir Spaß macht und lasse mir nicht von irgendwelchen dahergelaufenen vorschreiben, das Spiel zu wechseln nur weil ihm meine Spielweise nicht passt.
> 
> Gott, wie verkorkst doch manche Leute sind...bekomms doch rein, das Ganken erlaubt ist und deswegen sich auch keiner drüber aufregen sollte, wenn es jemand macht.


Ganken ist zwar möglich aber deshalb noch nicht in Odnung. Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
Für die einen gehört es zum Spaß am Spiel, den Anderen verleidet es eben diesen.
Das müßte in etwa der Konsenz aus den letzten 17 Seiten sein.

@cefear
Dieses Brabbeln wie Du es nennst, ist die Amtssprache in Deutschland, oder anders ausgedrückt hochdeutsch.
Das Dir das zwischen den Zeilen lesen nicht leicht fällt haben wir ja schon an anderer Stelle festgestellt, warum ich auf deinen vorherigen post auch nicht mehr eingehe.
Dafür müsste man einfach zuviele Defizite bei Dir ausgleichen, bis man auf einem angemessenen Niveau diskutieren und kommunizieren könnte.

Für Dich übersetzt ins Proll: Alder dein Dizz ging mal voll nach hinten los! Deine Mudda...


----------



## cefear (1. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Es geht doch. Wenn argumentativ nichts mehr hilft, lieber den Hut nehmen. Bravo. Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung und die Bemühungen heut Abend waren nicht ganz umsonst, das freut mich von Herzen. Ach, jetzt hatte ich schon wieder das letzte Wort, ich kann es aber auch einfach nicht lassen.
> 
> Dennoch allseits eine gute Nacht.



Und wieder nur provokation, da du weißt das es sarkastisch gemeint war.

Danke sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## cefear (1. August 2012)

Groar schrieb:


> Ganken ist zwar möglich aber deshalb noch nicht in Odnung. Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
> Für die einen gehört es zum Spaß am Spiel, den Anderen verleidet es eben diesen.
> Das müßte in etwa der Konsenz aus den letzten 17 Seiten sein.
> 
> ...



Tja...zum ersten Absatz kann ich dir nur zustimmen.

Was den zweiten betrifft. Du weißt sehr wohl das es mir nicht um die Sprache an sich geht, sondern darum das du öffentlich bekannt gemacht hast das es zu einem deiner Hobbys gehört Leute zu provozieren. Und der Rest naja...leidige Versuche, noch mehr zu provozieren.


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

das hätte beides in ein posting gepasst


----------



## Shelung (1. August 2012)

Ganken und campen.

Wenn ich höhre: da kann Blizzard schauen wie man das PROBLEM löst dann könnte ich ausrasten.


Momentan ist es mit den wachen schon so die bald auf pvp servern wieder entfernt bzw. geschwächt werden.


Egal wo und wann es spawnen 85 wachen.   Das mag auf 85 kein Problem sein bzw. kein zuuuu großes.

Aber mit Twink im Brachland zu sein und neben dem questen mal in die neue alli stadt zu gehen und dann spawnen 85ger wachen dann hörts auf.
Ich war genau auf quest lvl ^^


Genauso wollte ich die dreanei insel erkunden und musste kurz ins Startgebiet.  6 Wachen auf stufe 90. Das hieß durch sterben -.-



Mit Cata währe endlich wieder städte ganks in Brachland und co. möglich gewesene die sich ja immer zu größeren kämpfen ausgebreitet haben.
Naja -.-



WOW handelt vom Krieg. Wer auf einem PVP server spielt oder pvp geflaggt ist soll sich damit abfinden.
Und es ist ja nicht so als würde man 90% der online time gegankt werden


----------



## Xidish (1. August 2012)

Cefear & Fremder

Unterlasst doch bitte Eure gegenseitigen Provokationen und angeblichen Sarkasmus, den Ihr scheinbar beide nicht versteht!^^ 
Redet (schreibt) beide in "hochdeutsch" und Ihr werdet Euch eher verstehen!


----------



## Groar (1. August 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Tja...zum ersten Absatz kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
> 
> Was den zweiten betrifft. Du weißt sehr wohl das es mir nicht um die Sprache an sich geht, sondern darum das du öffentlich bekannt gemacht hast das es zu einem deiner Hobbys gehört Leute zu provozieren. Und der Rest naja...leidige Versuche, noch mehr zu provozieren.



Ich sag ja Du verstehst es einfach nicht!^^
Außerdem, was haben deine Ausdruckweise und deine mangelnden Manieren damit zu tun,
dass ich mir einen Spaß draus mache Leute wie Dich vorzuführen, weil die es in Hundert Jahren nicht merken!?


----------



## Jesbi (2. August 2012)

Es ist eine Unart, aber die Spielmechanik lässt es eben zu. Ob irgendwer wirklich mal ne Auszeit dafür bekommt? Mag sein ist mir aber nichts bekannt.

Aber warum soviel Wind darum machen. Gibt doch soviele Möglichkeiten.

Ein Highlevel killt euch und campt frech an eurer Leiche?
Logt um und spielt nen anderen Char. Laßt Ihn doch die nächste halbe Stunde dumm neben eurer Leiche stehen.
Logt um und liefert Ihm mit einem anderen Char nen fairen Kampf.
Logt um und killt Ihn mit einem überlegenen Char.
Schreibt die Gilde oder Freundesliste an und macht ein Lagerfeuer an seiner Leiche.


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Cefear & Fremder
> 
> Unterlasst doch bitte Eure gegenseitigen Provokationen und angeblichen Sarkasmus, den Ihr scheinbar beide nicht versteht!^^



Genau das. Ich dachte schon, ich sei Sheldon, weil Fremder immer von Sarkasmus quasselte und ich ihn nie erkennen konnte. Die Erklärung? Es gibt ihn nicht!


----------



## Dalfi (2. August 2012)

Irgendwie ist der Thraed ins Offtopic gerutscht....  also bitte wieder zurück zum Thema...  Lowies umnieten...


----------



## Fedaykin (2. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja jetzt schwer beeindruckt. Wirklich. Was für ein Haufen beinharter EVE-Spieler sich hier eingefunden hat. Mui macho. Das Spiel muss ja so krass sein, das kann scheinbar nur Chuck Norris bewältigen. Danke auch für die vielen ellenlangen und dazu ungefragten Beschreibungen aus diesem Machwerk.


Lieber Fremder,

dies ist doch kein Grund derart zu reagieren? An dieser Stelle frage ich mich, ob nicht jemand anders bei dir einen wunden Punkt getroffen hat. Dein, mitunter schlecht versteckter, Sarkasmus schwillt aus jedem Wort. Da möchte man nicht jemanden bloßstellen, da fühlt sich jemand auf den Schlips getreten.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nun aber eine Bitte: Wärt ihr so nett, eure kaputt gegankten Raumschiffe zu nehmen und durch das Wurmloch in jenes Überspiel zurückzukehren? Ich sage das selbstredend nur aus Sorge um euer Wohlergehen, denn ich bin sicher, dass ihr es mit uns verweichlichten WoWlern keine Sekunde länger aushaltet. Vielleicht ist die Weicheierei ja ansteckend, wer weiß. Und wir wollen doch nicht dass die milliardenschweren Schiffe Rost ansetzen. Zudem: Wenn einem WoWler nach Science Fiction zu Mute ist, startet er Burning Crusade und betritt die Scherbenwelt. Und wenn einen WoWler nach EVE Online gelüstet wird er dieses installieren/ abonnieren. Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.



Och Fremder, nicht so bösartig. Wir diskutieren doch nur, kein Grund erneut ein derart polemisches Machwerk zu verfassen. Keiner hat dir was getan, keiner will dir etwas tun, viele schätzen dich sogar im Forum, die Frage ist wie lange noch, wenn selbst du nicht über derartigen Dingen stehen kannst, sondern solche Textpassagen verfassen musst.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen bin ich ein wenig verwundert, wie hier kollektiv jene niedergebrüllt werden, die sich über das Ganking in WoW beschweren. Mich stört dieses kindische Gemache nicht, aber andere ärgert es sehr wohl. Und diese haben das gleiche Recht, ihren Gefühlen Ausdruck zu verleihen wie der Ganker seine Häme zeigt "Höhö, wegen Typen wie Dir macht es gleich noch mehr Spaß *geifer*". Zudem greife ich Kamsi auf: Nehmt doch statt eurem Götterspiel mal eine xbeliebige Shootercommunity und dann sagt denen bitte ebenfalls, dass Camper halb so wild sind und die sich mal nicht so haben sollen. EVE ist schließlich noch härter. Ich bin gespannt wie lange die das zulassen. Alles Weichis. So echt jetzt.



Kollektiv? Nur weil einige Forenteilnehmer der gleichen Meinung sind, und diese nicht der deinen entspricht? Schade. Und dieses, wie du es nennst, kindische Gemache findest auf beiden Seiten, mittlerweile, und gerade dies finde ich erschreckend, auch bei dir. 



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Es geht doch. Wenn argumentativ nichts mehr hilft, lieber den Hut nehmen. Bravo. Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung und die Bemühungen heut Abend waren nicht ganz umsonst, das freut mich von Herzen. Ach, jetzt hatte ich schon wieder das letzte Wort, ich kann es aber auch einfach nicht lassen.
> 
> Dennoch allseits eine gute Nacht.



Wo wir gerade bei dem Thema "kindisch" sind, musste ich doch glatt noch deinen letzten Beitrag zitieren. Lieber Fremder, nur weil du deine sarkastischen, mitunter böswilligen Kommentare in vermeintlich (und meiner Ansicht nach auch künstlicher) hochgesteckter Rethorik verbrigst, macht es diese Aussage nicht weniger "angreifend" und streckenweise "verletztend". Mit dieser Art setzt du dich auf ein sehr hohes Ross und schaust durchaus despektierlich auf die anderen Spieler herab. Das macht dich alles, bloß nicht sympathisch, im Gegenteil. Aber dies ist dir sicherlich egal.

Warum tippe ich all dies? Weil ich dich, Fremder, als Forenteilnehmer schätzen gelernt habe, ich mochte deine Beiträge, ich mochte deine ruhige Art....ich mag sie immer noch. Doch in diesem Thread hast du eine erschreckende Seite gezeigt, die ich sehr bedauere.

Sicherlich wirst du auch meinen Beitrag in der Luft zerpflücken, mir soll es recht sein. Oder du stellst dich wieder über die Dinge und belächelst meinen Beitrag müde...wer weiß.

Ich hoffe wir werden in Zukunft weiterhin so angeregte Diskussionen führen können wie in der nahen Vergangenheit und auch hier.

so long


----------



## sharas1 (2. August 2012)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Lowies umnieten...




Evil....

85er gegen nen z.B. lvl 30er. 
Das ist als wenn Bayern München gegen die c Jugend Kreismanschaft von Oer-Erkenschwick ,die zu 5 antritt, ein 90 Minuten Spiel machen würde...


----------



## Noxiel (2. August 2012)

@Fremder123, cefear, Reflox, Groar

An dieser Stelle ist jetzt Schluss. Egal ob sarkastisch, ironisch, eloquent oder semantisch geschickt. Die virtuelle Sandkastenrauferei findet hier jetzt ihr Ende. Keine weiteren Beiträge, in denen ihr beweisen wollt, dass ihr eurem Gegenüber in welcher auch immer gearteten Form überlegen seid.

Erklärungen, Rechtfertigungen oder weitere Beleidigungen dazu werden kommentarlos gelöscht.


----------



## dandolor (2. August 2012)

Ich hab mir die Argumente welche die Spieler haben welche fürs Ganken sind und es toll finden mal ein bisschen durchgelesen. 
Mir ist dabei aufgefallen das ihr oft davon redet das ja Krieg herrscht und damit eure Taten rechtfertigt. 

Wenn du im echten Krieg in ein gegnerisches Dorf marschierst und alle Menschen umbringst ist das ein Kriegsverbrechen, und low Lvl Chars umzunieten 
ist für mich etwa das gleiche. Nämlich wehrlose Gegner umhauen.

Nur weil Krieg herrscht heisst das noch lange nicht das man alles machen kann


----------



## Xidish (2. August 2012)

dandolor schrieb:


> Nur weil Krieg herrscht heisst das noch lange nicht das man alles machen kann


Und wie Kamsi schon schrieb, so sieht Blizzard das auch und ahndet das auch entsprechend (jedenfalls war es mal so).
Früher gab es beim Ticketschreiben die Kategorie "Physische Belästigung" - wodrunter(^^) auch dieses Campen fiel.


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. August 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Früher gab es beim Ticketschreiben die Kategorie "Physische Belästigung" - wodrunter(^^) auch dieses Campen fiel.



Ich dachte immer damit ist u.a. gemeint, wenn meine Freundin mir beim Zocken an die Nudel geht.


----------



## sharas1 (2. August 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer damit ist u.a. gemeint, wenn meine Freundin mir beim Zocken an die Nudel geht.



Schreib mal ein Ticket...
"Mein großartiges Spielerlebnis ist durch eine Komprimentierung meines Gemächs getrübt.
 Kann man den Störungsgrund nicht vielleicht patchen? Oder zumindest resetten?"


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. August 2012)

Das könnte man wirklich mal machen. Das Ticket würde sicher am schwarzen Brett landen und auf die Reaktion wäre ich auch gespannt.


----------



## Kamsi (2. August 2012)

> Anhaltende Belästigung
> 
> Es gibt viele verschiedene Arten von Belästigungen, nicht nur durch die verwendete Sprache, sondern auch durch die pure Absicht einer Person. Wenn jemand einen bestimmten Spieler/Spielerin mehrmals körperlich oder verbal belästigt, muss mit ernsten Maßnahmen rechnen. Damit wollen wir verhindern, dass sich Spieler in der Welt von Azeroth dauerhaft unwohl fühlen.
> 
> ...



Das gilt sogar teilweise auf pvp server 

Übrigens viele von euch hätten nicht die Eier in der Hose lowlvl Spieler weiterhin zu töten wenn es noch unehrenhafte kills geben würde.


----------



## dandolor (2. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Das gilt sogar teilweise auf pvp server
> 
> Übrigens viele von euch hätten nicht die Eier in der Hose lowlvl Spieler weiterhin zu töten wenn es noch unehrenhafte kills geben würde.



Unehrenhafte Kills klingt toll. Das könnte man dann so umsetzen das einem Ehre abgezogen wird. Oder das man bei 10 unehrenhaften Tötungen 10 min Bann kriegt^^


----------



## sharas1 (2. August 2012)

dandolor schrieb:


> Unehrenhafte Kills klingt toll. Das könnte man dann so umsetzen das einem Ehre abgezogen wird. Oder das man bei 10 unehrenhaften Tötungen 10 min Bann kriegt^^



Oder das einen ,ab 100 unehrenfafte oder so, sämtliche npc in der Hauptstadt eine Woche lang auslachen...^^


----------



## Kamsi (2. August 2012)

in classic gabs halt das system wenn du spieler 5 lvl unter deiner stuff oder quest npcs umgebracht hast bekommst du du ehre abgezogen

leider haben sie das system entfernt zu tbc wieder


----------



## Groar (2. August 2012)

Unehrenhafte Kills, die hatte ich schon verdrängt! Das System wieder einführen und alles wäre erledigt!^^

Ehrenabzug funktioniert meiner Meinung nach nicht, denn wenn jemand sich einen "Zeitraum" setzt: So diese Woche Lowies kloppen! Ist er im schlimmsten Fall irgendwann bei Null Ehre angelangt.
Die "Ächtung" bspw. eine Woche von allen Stadtwachen ausgelacht zu werden etc... (man erinnere sich an den ersten Einmarsch als DK in Orgrimmar/Sturmwind) finde ich da schon interessanter.
Ein Auschluss von Arena und Rated-BG Spielen für einen gewissen Zeitraum finde ich auch nicht schlecht, funktioniert dann aber auch nur bei Leuten, die diese Art von PvP auch betreiben.

Zum Thema Ticket: Auf PvP Server ist Ganken erlaubt, wenn also jemand ein Ticket schreibt:
"Der blöde Alli/Hordler hockt seit einer Stunde auf meiner Leiche!" ist verschenkte Zeit (nach dem 4-5 Kill sollte jeder vernüftige Mensch eh auf einen anderen Char loggen^^).
Was nicht erlaubt ist, wenn der Gegner einen so in einen Kampf verwickelt, das man durch Mobs stirbt.
Hintergrund ist der, das der Kill durch die Gegenfraktion die Haltbarkeit nicht beeinflusst, Kills durch Mobs aber schon.
Das war die Begründung durch einen GM die ich mal persönlich erhalten habe. Ob das noch so ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Tikume (2. August 2012)

Groar schrieb:


> "Der blöde Alli/Hordler hockt seit einer Stunde auf meiner Leiche!" ist verschenkte Zeit (nach dem 4-5 Kill sollte jeder vernüftige Mensch eh auf einen anderen Char loggen^^).



Einfach am Friedhof wiederbeleben.


----------



## Kamsi (2. August 2012)

Groar schrieb:


> Ob das noch so ist, kann ich nicht sagen.



fällt unter ausnutzung der ingame mechaniken genauso wie stundenlang quest npcs zu töten oder leuten bei eskort quest deren npcs zu töten


----------



## Virikas (2. August 2012)

sharas1 schrieb:


> "Mein großartiges Spielerlebnis ist durch eine Komprimentierung meines Gemächs getrübt.
> Kann man den Störungsgrund nicht vielleicht patchen? Oder zumindest resetten?"



Hmm ich sehe hier schon die Nachfrage nach "itemdupes" massiv steigen 




Groar schrieb:


> Die "Ächtung" bspw. eine Woche von allen Stadtwachen ausgelacht zu werden etc... (man erinnere sich an den ersten Einmarsch als DK in Orgrimmar/Sturmwind) finde ich da schon interessanter.



3 Stufen Modell:
1. Wachen lachen einen aus und bewerfen einen mit Müll
2. Wachen werden neutral und ignorieren einen völlig (außer man greift sie an). Flugmeister nicht mehr nutzbar
3. Wachen werden feindselig, greifen aber nur an, wenn man sie provoziert. Alle anderen NPCs sind nicht ansprechbar und neutral (nicht angreifbar). Flugmeister, Reppen und Co. fällt damit aus

Rückkehr nur von Stufe 3 auf 2, von 2 auf 1 und von 1 auf Null möglich, in dem spezielle pvp basierte Aufgaben erfüllt werden. Zum Beispiel 20 Flaggen in Warsong zurückbringen, 5 Flaggen im Arathi zurücktappen oder Gilneas 2* mit 3:0 gewinnen.

Das wäre in der Tat toll <3


----------



## dandolor (2. August 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Hmm ich sehe hier schon die Nachfrage nach "itemdupes" massiv steigen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klingt toll. aber das wieder gut machen ist zu hart. Ich denke da man von Stufe 1-3 durch unehrenhafte Siege kommt würde es mehr Sinn ergeben da wieder durch ehrenhafte Siege wieder raus zu kommen.


----------



## Fumika (2. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Das gilt sogar teilweise auf pvp server
> 
> Übrigens viele von euch hätten nicht die Eier in der Hose lowlvl Spieler weiterhin zu töten wenn es noch unehrenhafte kills geben würde.



Wurde das damals nicht abgeschafft weil einige lowis anfingen den high lv Leuten absichtlich ins Messer zu laufen (provozieren sie angreifen usw) ?
Zumindest kann ich mir gut vorstellen wie einige sowas machen würden ^^.

Edit meinte das beste beispiel war ja damals das pre wotlk event mit den Zombies. 
Stadtraids wurden von Zombie Spielern angegriffen, eigene Spieler die afk wahren verseucht und dann von den Argentum typen und Wachen verkloppt (was einem repkosten bescherte)
Ja ich habs auch gemacht stundenlang die Afk ler in shattrath umbringen lassen und es war toll ;P


----------



## Virikas (2. August 2012)

dandolor schrieb:


> Klingt toll. aber das wieder gut machen ist zu hart. Ich denke da man von Stufe 1-3 durch unehrenhafte Siege kommt würde es mehr Sinn ergeben da wieder durch ehrenhafte Siege wieder raus zu kommen.



Ist doch gut wenns hart ist.
Wenns ehrenhafte Siege sein sollen, dann eben im Verhältnis 1:100
Es soll ja wirklich eine Strafe sein.


----------



## Fedaykin (2. August 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Ist doch gut wenns hart ist.
> Wenns ehrenhafte Siege sein sollen, dann eben im Verhältnis 1:100
> Es soll ja wirklich eine Strafe sein.



Ist euch bewusst, wie sehr ihr euch in diese Sache hineinsteigert? Leider seid ihr mit diesen Aussagen keinen deut besser als diejenigen, welche euch (da gehe ich einfach mal frecherweise von aus) "ganken" (ich suche noch ein charmantes deutsches Alternativwort...ganken klingt grauenvoll).

Ihr spornt euch gegenseitig an immer härtere Strafen für die Spieler zu finden die euch während des levelns umnieten. Lernen durch Strafe? Änderung des Verhaltens durch Bestrafung im Spiel? Ist das was ihr wollt? Fällt euch nichts besseres ein? Sehr schade....

Anstatt einmal soweit zu denken, wen ihr damit trefft, aus welchen Gründen, welcher Spieler euch gerade eben ins virtuelle Nirvana geschickt habt, schreit ihr nach Vergeltung. Doch kommt die Vergeltung von euch? Zahlt ihr es ihnen heim? Nein, ihr schreit nach Vergeltung seitens der Entwickler....jemand anders soll für euch die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holen, und das ist traurig.

Folgendes Szenario:

Ihr levelt gemütlich mit Stufe 32 im Strangelthorn Valley und werdet plötzlich von einem Stufe 85 Krieger überrascht der ab diesem Augenblick nichts besseres zu tun hat, als eurer Leiche immer und immer wieder Besuche abzustatten. Was macht ihr? Richtig, ihr organisiert euch...ihr zahlt es ihm heim. Entweder wechselt ihr auf einen eigenen Stufe 85 Charakter, oder ihr besiegt ihn mittels Masse. Holt euch Freunde, sucht im 1er nach Hilfe, was auch immer. Schlagt ihn mit der geballten Macht eurer Fraktion in den Wind. Der Spieler wird sicherlich schnell das Interesse an euch und eurem Leichnam verlieren, zumal er selbst mit seiner eigenen Flucht beschäftigt ist. 

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten darauf zu reagieren. Eine ist es in diesem Forum sich gegenseitig anzustacheln, dass man immer härtere und fiesere Strafen für gewisse Spieler entwickelt, bis wir irgendwann beim Auspeitschen angekommen sind. Ob es die richtige Möglichkeit ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## mMou (2. August 2012)

Danke scytale, wenigstens einer der den Sinn von PvP-Server erkannt hat


----------



## Dalfi (2. August 2012)

Je länger ich diesen Thread verfolge umso mehr frage ich mich ob die armen Opfer hier nicht vorher wussten was die Bezeichnungen der einzelen Server bedeuten....geh doch auch nicht auf einen RP-Server und jammer dann die Foren voll, das die da alle in seltsamen Klamotten rumlaufen oder ums Feuer sitzen und im /s nur geschwollenes Zeug Reden.


----------



## dandolor (2. August 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ist euch bewusst, wie sehr ihr euch in diese Sache hineinsteigert? Leider seid ihr mit diesen Aussagen keinen deut besser als diejenigen, welche euch (da gehe ich einfach mal frecherweise von aus) "ganken" (ich suche noch ein charmantes deutsches Alternativwort...ganken klingt grauenvoll).
> 
> Ihr spornt euch gegenseitig an immer härtere Strafen für die Spieler zu finden die euch während des levelns umnieten. Lernen durch Strafe? Änderung des Verhaltens durch Bestrafung im Spiel? Ist das was ihr wollt? Fällt euch nichts besseres ein? Sehr schade....
> 
> ...



Sicher is logisch. Wenn ich von jemandem belästigt werde loge ich meist auf meinen Feral um dem Ganker so richtig eins auf die Fresse zu haun.
Was aber wenn der Highlvl sich vor einem fairen Kampf drückt? Das geht ja mit fliegen relativ einfach. Out of Range fliegen und der angreifer guckt in die Röhre.

Ich hab eigentlich nichts gegen Ganker wenn sie nicht so feige sind wenn ich umgeloggt habe abzuhauen.


----------



## Kamsi (2. August 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten darauf zu reagieren.



Vote for finsterer stoss bestrafung für jeden ganker pro gekillten lowie


----------



## Fedaykin (2. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Vote for finsterer stoss bestrafung für jeden ganker pro gekillten lowie



Du verstehst nicht worauf ich hinaus will. Lassen wir es einfach. Mir soll es nur recht sein, wenn dieser Thread einzig dazu dienen soll, dass man sich einfach irgendwelche kruden und obskuren Bestrafungen für Ganker überlegt. Sofern einige hier im Forum damit glücklich werden, soll es mir nur recht...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. August 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ist euch bewusst, wie sehr ihr euch in diese Sache hineinsteigert? Leider seid ihr mit diesen Aussagen keinen deut besser als diejenigen, welche euch (da gehe ich einfach mal frecherweise von aus) "ganken" (ich suche noch ein charmantes deutsches Alternativwort...ganken klingt grauenvoll)....



deinen kompletten beitrag, kann ich voll und ganz unterstreichen!

aber der großteil der wow spieler bevorzugt eben den einfachen weg.... weinen bis was unternommen wird. was es für die spieler bedeutet, die das spiel auch wirklich spielen und erleben wollen, zeigt uns ja die entwicklung von wow in den vergangenen vier jahren...


----------



## Fumika (2. August 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Doch kommt die Vergeltung von euch? Zahlt ihr es ihnen heim? Nein, ihr schreit nach Vergeltung seitens der Entwickler....jemand anders soll für euch die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holen, und das ist traurig.
> Holt euch Freunde, sucht im 1er nach Hilfe, was auch immer. Schlagt ihn mit der geballten Macht eurer Fraktion in den Wind.



Is im Grunde doch auch nix anderes als jemanden anderes die arbeit machen lassen oder ? ;P

Leichencamp hatte ich scho ewig und 3 Tage nicht mehr in der Regel sind solche typen eh aka Hanswurst oder Milchtüte die gerade lv 85 worden sind und jetz ma der anderen Fraktion zeigen wollen das sie scheinbar die einzigen lv 85 er aufen Server sind.
Es wird kurz umgelogt auf dem passendem char, warten bis er wieder in die Base läuft, und ihn einfach NUR ccn bis die Wachen ihn verprügelt haben (repkosten). 
Das machst du etwa 3 ma hintereinander dann is so einer eig meist zurück zu Mutti gelaufen.
Oft sinds auch full Pve chars Null Ahnung von Pvp einfach nur peinlich wenn mann dann als Kriegertank n Mage ausschaltet.

Zu Bc kam es scho ma vor Friedhofgecampt zu werden.
Wenn mann da nich die option hatte umzuloggen wayne Ticket aufmachen hy Blizz ^^ 
Ich hab mit sowas keinerlei probleme.


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. August 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ist euch bewusst, wie sehr ihr euch in diese Sache hineinsteigert? Leider seid ihr mit diesen Aussagen keinen deut besser als diejenigen, welche euch (da gehe ich einfach mal frecherweise von aus) "ganken" (ich suche noch ein charmantes deutsches Alternativwort...ganken klingt grauenvoll).



Wie wärs mit triezen?


----------



## sharas1 (2. August 2012)

mMou schrieb:


> Danke scytale, wenigstens einer der den Sinn von PvP-Server erkannt hat





Surfer schrieb:


> deinen kompletten beitrag, kann ich voll und ganz unterstreichen!
> 
> aber der großteil der wow spieler bevorzugt eben den einfachen weg.... weinen bis was unternommen wird. was es für die spieler bedeutet, die das spiel auch wirklich spielen und erleben wollen, zeigt uns ja die entwicklung von wow in den vergangenen vier jahren...





-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ist euch bewusst, wie sehr ihr euch in diese Sache hineinsteigert? Leider seid ihr mit diesen Aussagen keinen deut besser als diejenigen, welche euch (da gehe ich einfach mal frecherweise von aus) "ganken" (ich suche noch ein charmantes deutsches Alternativwort...ganken klingt grauenvoll).
> 
> Ihr spornt euch gegenseitig an immer härtere Strafen für die Spieler zu finden die euch während des levelns umnieten. Lernen durch Strafe? Änderung des Verhaltens durch Bestrafung im Spiel? Ist das was ihr wollt? Fällt euch nichts besseres ein? Sehr schade....



Ihr sollt nicht immer jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen....^^



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit triezen?




Danke 



Ausserdem spielen Dandolor und ich z.B. auf Kargath..einem PvE Realm...
Mir geht es dann schon mal auf die Nüsse wenn ich mit nem twink, 
der grade das BG verlassen hat, einfach blöde von einem max lvl umgeboxt werde.Klar, dann wird ertmal 5 min gewartet und alles ist wieder chico,
Aber ehrenhaft ist das nun wirkich net...eher peinlich...wie gesagt...PvE Realm, nicht vergessen...^^

Habe letztes einen gehabt, lvl 85 wohl gemerkt, der hatte meinen kleinen 40er mage zu duell rausgefordert....
Hab nicht angenommen und dann kam nur "hast schiss???"
Das ist genau so lächerlich wie einen von der anderen Fraktion, der 40 lvl unter einem ist, umzuknallen.


----------



## Virikas (2. August 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ist euch bewusst, wie sehr ihr euch in diese Sache hineinsteigert?



Da du mich zitiert hast: Ich steiger mich hier in gar nichts rein. 
Zum einen spiele ich auf nem PvE Server und hab das Prob somit per Definition nicht.
Meine Twinks auf PvP Servern ziehen genau wegen Open World PvP durch die Lande (finden aber nichts..).

Gegankt wurde ich auch (leider) noch nicht. Gilde hätte sich gefreut.

Mein Post zielte lediglich darauf ab eine sinnvolle Variante in der Spielmechanik zu phantasieren.
Dabei geht es nicht darum jemandem der im Vorbeireiten ein paar Lowies umklatscht, sondern um Leute die gezielt und bewusst das Spielerlebnis anderer trüben. 

Also bitte die Kirche im Dorf lassen und nicht jeden der hier mitpostet gleich als Whiner titulieren.


----------



## rzzn (3. August 2012)

Man hat folgende Möglichkeiten:

1) Ausloggen.
2) Umloggen auf Twink und den Spielen. (Sollen die Trottel doch auf deiner Leiche rumspringen)
3) Umloggen und die Gegner Flamen und deren Mütter aufs übelste beschimpfen.


----------



## Groar (3. August 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht worauf ich hinaus will. Lassen wir es einfach. Mir soll es nur recht sein, wenn dieser Thread einzig dazu dienen soll, dass man sich einfach irgendwelche kruden und obskuren Bestrafungen für Ganker überlegt. Sofern einige hier im Forum damit glücklich werden, soll es mir nur recht...



Würde die Anonymität des Internets nicht so viele dazu verleiten, hätten wir gar keine Grundlage zum Diskutieren.
Wenn man gegenseitig wüßte, wer da am anderen Monitor sitzt, wären die Meisten plötzlich ganz kleinlaut.^^

Also warum keine kleine "Spaßbremse" à la: mehr als 20 lvl Unterschied -> Ehrenabzug, Zwangstitel für eine Woche "Der Feigling/Unehrenhafte, etc...
Was daran obskur sein soll versteh ich nicht.


----------



## cefear (3. August 2012)

Groar schrieb:


> Würde die Anonymität des Internets nicht so viele dazu verleiten, hätten wir gar keine Grundlage zum Diskutieren.
> Wenn man gegenseitig wüßte, wer da am anderen Monitor sitzt, wären die Meisten plötzlich ganz kleinlaut.^^
> 
> Also warum keine kleine "Spaßbremse" à la: mehr als 20 lvl Unterschied -> Ehrenabzug, Zwangstitel für eine Woche "Der Feigling/Unehrenhafte, etc...
> Was daran obskur sein soll versteh ich nicht.



Also ich habe immerhin nen Foto von mir selbst als Profilbild bei Buffed...ebenso mein Alter wird angezeigt. Hätte auch keine Probleme das mit jemandem von Angesicht zu Angesicht zu bequatschen...

Als würden die Meisten Leute die ganken wirklich solche Würstchen sein, die sich beim Anblick eines anderen Individuums prompt in die Hose machen.

Und zum Titel

Hm die Idee ist nicht übel. Aber dann sollte nur die gegnerische Fraktion diesen Titel sehen können.
Warum sollte mir irgendein Kriegsoffizier *meiner* Fraktion, einen solchen negativen Titel verleihen?

Der soll froh sein, dass ich die trainierenden gegnerischen Krieger ummetzle bevor sie uns in einem Schlachtfeld probleme bereiten und eventuell zig. unserer Leute killen.

Apropos da fällt mir noch ein, ist es denn nicht genauso "unerhrenhaft" einen frisch gebackenen grün equipten 85er mit seinem epixx pvp bestückten 85er zu killen?

Ich finde nämlich schon...dann sollten diese Leute aber auch irgendwelche Bestrafungen bekommen.

Und wenn man jetzt meint: Naja da hat der low equipte Pech gehabt, nicht mein Problem dass er schlecht equipt ist..
Dann sag ich zum low lvl Spieler auch Pech gehabt, nicht mein Problem dass er erst lvl 20 ist.

Ist eben wieder die Frage, wo die Grenzen liegen.

Und meiner Meinung nach, sollte es in einem mmorpg so wenig Beschränkungen und Regeln wie möglich geben.


----------



## Miyuh (8. August 2012)

Ich finde man kann das ruhig machen nen Low-Levler umnieten aber es is eher ein Armutszeugnis für denjenigen der es tut, als alles andere! xD


----------



## Mondenkynd (8. August 2012)

Fage ist und bleibt, warum spielt man auf einem PvP-Server, wenn man sowas uncool findet?

Wenn ich schlechte Laune oder Langeweile habe und mit läuft jemand über den Weg muss er halt sterben, egal welches Level er hat.


----------



## Miyuh (8. August 2012)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Fage ist und bleibt, warum spielt man auf einem PvP-Server, wenn man sowas uncool findet?
> 
> Wenn ich schlechte Laune oder Langeweile habe und mit läuft jemand über den Weg muss er halt sterben, egal welches Level er hat.


 Das ist der Grund, wieso ich kein PvP mache. Einfach weil da voll viele Kiddys sind die ihre miese Laune  irgendwie rauslassen wollen. Klar,,, dann sollte man kein PvP machen also selber schuld. aber ich mache es z.B nicht weil ich weiß, dass da solche Kinder sitzen die sowas auch noch komisch finden.  xD  lol aber es ist wirklich ziemlich bescheuert aber sich darüber aufzuregen is genauso blöd^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. August 2012)

Ist der rollenspielende Typ hinter dem Schurken, der im Dschungel auf Kundschaft lauert und diese, um unentdeckt zu bleiben, gleich tötet und verscharrt, auch ein Kind in deinen Augen?


----------



## Miyuh (8. August 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ist der rollenspielende Typ hinter dem Schurken, der im Dschungel auf Kundschaft lauert und diese, um unentdeckt zu bleiben, gleich tötet und verscharrt, auch ein Kind in deinen Augen?



Kommt darauf an aus was für einen Grund er das tut. wenn er sich nur belustigen will ist er das geistig zumindest schon. Aber nur meine Meinung andere mögen das wahrscheinlich "cool" finden und sich daraufhin nen eis backen. ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. August 2012)

das alte thema :O

Warum? Weil man es kann. Warum sollte man nicht?
Es ist weder verwerflich, noch unmorlaisch noch ein Zeichen von Kiddies oder debilen Leuten. Jeder hat es sich doch selbst ausgesucht Opfer zu sein.


----------



## Shelung (8. August 2012)

Moment.

Bestrafung dafür das man auf pvp servern low lvl spieler umklatscht?

Ich glaube ihr braucht frische Luft ^^


Es ist und bleibt etwas was weder unehrenhaft noch kiddy ist.

Da sag ich lieber es ist ehrenhaft! Tod den Gegnern die uns Bedrohen.    Könnte man meinen Namen und mein Bild sehen würde ich trotzdem low lvl spieler töten die mir über den weg laufen.


Und wenn es einen Titel ala Unehrenhafter gäbe.   


WIe viele tausende Spieler würden NUR für den titel töten? Immer und immer wieder ;P


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2012)

Shelung schrieb:


> Und wenn es einen Titel ala Unehrenhafter gäbe.
> 
> 
> WIe viele tausende Spieler würden NUR für den titel töten? Immer und immer wieder ;P



Ich würde mit Stolz damit rumlaufen.


----------



## Moktheshock (9. August 2012)

Also ich find jemand umnieten bis einem gewissen grad noch witzig. Aber hab das nun vorgestern erlebt das von 10 85er 2 40er gegankt wurden und das über stunden und ohne sin, da dacht ich mir dann schon hey ja ihr habt echt kein leben 
Naja ist ja nicht schwer dann 10 85er seiner Fraktion klar zu machen die das dann Regeln. Aber der Witz war nachdem die 10 ganker umgeklatscht waren loggten die auf lvl 1 chars oder liesen freunde umloggen um dann im "SUPA ROXXA ISCHPIEPDEINÄÄÄÄÄMUDDDAAAASLANG" los zu flamen und mit Tickets zu drohen

Man muss halt immer damit rechnen das es einen oder mehrere größere gibt die einem was heim zahle, wenn man dann aber stunden gegankt hat sollte man es auch sportlich nehmen wenn man umgehauen wird


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. August 2012)

Miyuh schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an aus was für einen Grund er das tut. wenn er sich nur belustigen will ist er das geistig zumindest schon. Aber nur meine Meinung andere mögen das wahrscheinlich "cool" finden und sich daraufhin nen eis backen. ^^



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß ich den Grund genannt habe. Er verkörpert einen Schurken der im Dschungel Leute ausraubt.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. August 2012)

Shelung schrieb:


> Da sag ich lieber es ist ehrenhaft! Tod den Gegnern die uns Bedrohen.


Du willst also damit sagen, dass mein 35er mit seinen ungebufften 2.800 Lebenspunkten eine ernstzunehmende Bedrohung für Deinen 85er ist? Dann bin entweder ich richtig gut oder Du unglaublich schlecht. Denn das Argument der ehrenhaften Vernichtung des Feindes von Angesicht zu Angesicht geht nach hinten los, da man Open PvP a la Tol Barad sowie gewertete (sofern gegen die andere Fraktion)/ ungewertete Schlachtfelder entgegenhalten könnte. Dort stehen sich beide Parteien regulär gegenüber, mit ähnlicher Stufe und meist ähnlichem Equip. Zumal etliche Schlachtfelder wie die Kriegshymnenschlucht oder die Insel der Eroberung eine (wenn auch eher Alibi-)Hintergrundgeschichte haben, welche sich um den Konflikt der beiden Parteien dreht. Aber genau das ist es, nicht wahr? Die hauen ja auch noch zurück.

Ich hab nix gegen das Treiben auf PvP-Servern, bin ja selbst auf einen getranst und hab da etliche Twinks hochgezogen, immer mit dem Risiko gegankt zu werden. Wurde auch paarmal umgeklatscht, halt Pech gehabt. Nur mit dem teils stundenlangen gezielten Ganken kann ich nix anfangen. Das muss man glaub auch nicht verstehen. Und keiner braucht diesbezüglich ankommen mit "ehrenhaft". Es ist ein Gefühl der Überlegenheit, welches man sich selbst vorgaukelt indem man Charaktere gezielt sucht und tötet, die einem wohlweislich nichts entgegensetzen können. Oder die lustigen Sprüche von wegen "Es herrscht eben Krieg". Auch ein Krieg kennt Grenzen. Und Verbrechen gibt es in eben diesem sehr wohl. Darum gibt es das, welch Überraschung, Wort Kriegsverbrechen. Dieser "RL-Vergleich" zieht also auch nicht und es läuft wieder auf die Ich-bin-stärker-Sichtweise hinaus. Warum man dieses Gefühl braucht ist ähnlich unergründlich wie bei Erwachsenen, die Kinder verprügeln. Es wäre ein Leichtes zu sagen "Ja der Ganker wird auf dem Pausenhof halt immer von den großen Jungs verdroschen und versucht das virtuell zu kompensieren". Ob das stimmt? Wer weiß.

Meine Meinung, egal wer damit übereinstimmt: Auf PvP-Servern absolut in Ordnung, einen Feind auch mal umzuhauen. Vielleicht auch mehrfach, wenn es denn sein muss. Weil man grad schlecht drauf ist oder warum auch immer. Gezieltes Ganken, im Idealfall den halben Tag? Find ich weiterhin nicht okay. Zumal dieses Treiben für mich jeglichen Reizes entbehrt und ich mit meiner knapp bemessenen Freizeit Besseres anzufangen wüsste. Aber das ist wohl wie immer Ansichtssache.


----------



## cefear (9. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du willst also damit sagen, dass mein 35er mit seinen ungebufften 2.800 Lebenspunkten eine ernstzunehmende Bedrohung für Deinen 85er ist?



Das vielleicht nicht...aber wenn der Hosenscheißer nicht gekillt wird, wird er vielleicht später mal im Schlachtfeld zum Problem. (rp mäßig natürlich)



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Denn das Argument der ehrenhaften Vernichtung des Feindes von Angesicht zu Angesicht geht nach hinten los, da man Open PvP a la Tol Barad sowie gewertete (sofern gegen die andere Fraktion)/ ungewertete Schlachtfelder entgegenhalten könnte. Dort stehen sich beide Parteien regulär gegenüber, mit ähnlicher Stufe und meist ähnlichem Equip. Zumal etliche Schlachtfelder wie die Kriegshymnenschlucht oder die Insel der Eroberung eine (wenn auch eher Alibi-)Hintergrundgeschichte haben, welche sich um den Konflikt der beiden Parteien dreht. Aber genau das ist es, nicht wahr? Die hauen ja auch noch zurück.



Jop...gepflegt paar lowies zu killen, macht einfach Spaß hin und wieder.
Du kannst mir nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass du glaubst jeder der lowies killt, ist nie im Bg unterwegs und wenn doch dann saumäßig schlecht -_-



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Gefühl der Überlegenheit, welches man sich selbst vorgaukelt indem man Charaktere gezielt sucht und tötet, die einem wohlweislich nichts entgegensetzen können



Wie sich so viele soo sicher sind was man dabei "empfindet" wenn man lowies killt^^
Das empfindest du vielleicht, keine Ahnung aber ich machs dann wenns grad Langweilig ist oder ka, dann wenns einfach bock macht.
Ich habe generell nie wirkliche "Gefühle" beim Spielen eines games....

Hast du ein Gefühl der Überlegenheit wenn du nen Endboss killst...oder nen anderen 85er im PvP?
Oder bist du stolz auf dich wenn du das drölfte mount ergatterst?
Naja....



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Warum man dieses Gefühl braucht ist ähnlich unergründlich wie bei Erwachsenen, die Kinder verprügeln



Was für ein Vergleich...



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Es wäre ein Leichtes zu sagen "Ja der Ganker wird auf dem Pausenhof halt immer von den großen Jungs verdroschen und versucht das virtuell zu kompensieren". Ob das stimmt? Wer weiß.



Ich denke wir beide wissen dass das nicht der Regelfall ist.
Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Zumal dieses Treiben für mich jeglichen Reizes entbehrt und ich mit meiner knapp bemessenen Freizeit Besseres anzufangen wüsste. Aber das ist wohl wie immer Ansichtssache.



Genau...Ansichtssache...ich zb. finde nämlich, es macht keinen allzu großen Unterschied, ob man nun 10 mal an nem Drachen wiped, in ner Warteschlange für ein bg hängt oder ob man lowies killt.

Denn wenn ich knapp bemessene Freizeit habe, mache ich nichts davon.

lg


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Das vielleicht nicht...aber wenn der Hosenscheißer nicht gekillt wird, wird er vielleicht später mal im Schlachtfeld zum Problem. (rp mäßig natürlich)



Im echten Krieg wird man auch nicht verschont, nur weil man Neuling ist. 

Additional könnte man natürlich, um die Sache im RP Sinne zu verdeutlichen, Fortunate Son laufen lassen und durchs Schlingendorntal schreien "THIS IS 'NAM BABY!"


----------



## Fremder123 (9. August 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Ich habe generell nie wirkliche "Gefühle" beim Spielen eines games....


Das ist schade. Denn dadurch entgeht Dir einiges. Wie spielst Du denn dann? Mit abgestumpftem Blick, den Mund halb offen, der dünne Sabberfaden läuft grad aufs Kinn? Ich habe wie viele andere auch "Gefühle" in Form von Emotionen, ja auch bei Spielen. Ich fluche wenn etwas nicht klappt. Ich jubel/ freue mich wenn etwas klappt. Ich bin auch mal hämisch, überheblich, hinterlistig. Dann wieder mitfühlend, hilfsbereit und und und. Du hast sowas noch nie gefühlt? Noch nie das sprichtwörtliche Gamepad in die Ecke gefeuert wenn Du das 100. Mal in den Abgrund vor der rettenden Plattform gesprungen bist? Warum nicht? Weil Du "über solchen Dingen" stehst? Dir zu fein dafür bist? Oder Dir lächerlich dabei vorkommst, selbst allein im dunklen Zimmer hinter geschlossenen Jalousien?

Lass Dir sagen: Probier es aus. Emotionen zu haben ist ganz natürlich. Menschlich. Viele Menschen feuern wie wild allwöchentlich eine Fußballmannschaft an, obwohl sie persönlich nie etwas davon haben. Diese Menschen, Millionen davon in diesem Land und anderswo, weinen wie die Mädchen wenn eben dieser Verein am Ende der Saison absteigt. "Ist doch nur ein Spiel!" Klar ist es das. Aber warum nicht trotzdem ein wenig Gefühl zeigen.

Hier, hör Dir das Video an (ja, ist kein Schreibfehler):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-9NJQaGRfnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kannst Du die Anspannung hören? "Ist doch nur ein Spiel". Trotzdem sind alle dabei, alle aufgeregt und schließlich jubeln sie, als hätten sie Olympia gewonnen. Alles Psychopathen ohne Leben? Ich denke nicht, Tim. Einfach nur Menschen, die in ihrem Hobby Gefühle zeigen, ganz ungezwungen. Das geht, kannst glauben.


----------



## cefear (10. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das ist schade. Denn dadurch entgeht Dir einiges. Wie spielst Du denn dann? Mit abgestumpftem Blick, den Mund halb offen, der dünne Sabberfaden läuft grad aufs Kinn? Ich habe wie viele andere auch "Gefühle" in Form von Emotionen, ja auch bei Spielen. Ich fluche wenn etwas nicht klappt. Ich jubel/ freue mich wenn etwas klappt. Ich bin auch mal hämisch, überheblich, hinterlistig. Dann wieder mitfühlend, hilfsbereit und und und. Du hast sowas noch nie gefühlt? Noch nie das sprichtwörtliche Gamepad in die Ecke gefeuert wenn Du das 100. Mal in den Abgrund vor der rettenden Plattform gesprungen bist? Warum nicht? Weil Du "über solchen Dingen" stehst? Dir zu fein dafür bist? Oder Dir lächerlich dabei vorkommst, selbst allein im dunklen Zimmer hinter geschlossenen Jalousien?
> 
> Lass Dir sagen: Probier es aus. Emotionen zu haben ist ganz natürlich. Menschlich. Viele Menschen feuern wie wild allwöchentlich eine Fußballmannschaft an, obwohl sie persönlich nie etwas davon haben. Diese Menschen, Millionen davon in diesem Land und anderswo, weinen wie die Mädchen wenn eben dieser Verein am Ende der Saison absteigt. "Ist doch nur ein Spiel!" Klar ist es das. Aber warum nicht trotzdem ein wenig Gefühl zeigen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab nicht ohne Grund, Gefühle unter Anführungszeichen geschrieben....sprich ich froi mich schon mal wenn irgendwas klappt...aber irgendwas in die Ecke schmeißen oder so??

Naja was heißt drüber stehen?
Gefühle die Soetwas auslösen kommen bei mir, bei einem Pc-game einfach nicht auf sry.
Eben genausowenig wie ich mein Ego mit lowies ganken puschen muss weil ich am Schulhof mal verhauen worden bin.

Hm...ich weiß schon was "Gefühle" sind, danke!

Es gibt bestimmt auch Leute, denen beim Servietten falten einer abgeht.
Die sich wie ein Kind freuen, wenn sie ne Giraffe draus gebastelt haben und wenns nicht hinhaut, die Serviette wutentbrannt zerschneiden und in die Ecke schmeißen.

Ich bin eigentlich immer gechillt beim Servietten falten.
Genauso wie ich mit WoW, gechillt vor dem pc sitze und gmütlich in den Feierabend rein daddle.

Wenn du so einer bist, der Dinge durch die Gegend schleudert und Freudentränen bekommt wenn er nen Boss legt, ist das deine Sache.
Ich finds eher albern.




Fremder123 schrieb:


> Lass Dir sagen: Probier es aus. Emotionen zu haben ist ganz natürlich. Menschlich. Viele Menschen feuern wie wild allwöchentlich eine Fußballmannschaft an, obwohl sie persönlich nie etwas davon haben. Diese Menschen, Millionen davon in diesem Land und anderswo, weinen wie die Mädchen wenn eben dieser Verein am Ende der Saison absteigt. "Ist doch nur ein Spiel!" Klar ist es das. Aber warum nicht trotzdem ein wenig Gefühl zeigen.



Ist ja echt nett, wie du jedes Mal versuchst den lieben alten Opi raushängen zu lassen, der seinem Enkel was über Gott und die Welt erklären will.

Wenn dann aber eben auch Aussagen ala:



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Warum man dieses Gefühl braucht ist ähnlich unergründlich wie bei Erwachsenen, die Kinder verprügeln



und 

den einen Kommentar, 2 Seiten weiter hinten wo du meinst es sei Schade, dass die Prügelstrafe nicht mehr praktiziert wird da sie in manchen Situationen doch nützlich wäre,

kommen, dann wirkt das Ganze eher Unglaubwürdig und Dumm.

Edit:

Lustig anzusehen ist auch, wie du dir den Einen Satz aus meinem Beitrag rauspickst, der eigentlich nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat und ihn so schlecht und bescheuert da stehen lässt wie nur irgend möglich.

Das kannst du zumindest echt gut....bist whs auch sehr geübt darin.


----------



## garak111 (10. August 2012)

Hier wird nun wirklich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. Ein zitieren eines Zitats und die zugehörige Zerpflückung in die Einzelteile. Aber es ist ja das große Sommerloch. 
Low-Level Spieler umnieten passiert auf einem PVP Server, manch einer tobt sich vielleicht noch aus und geht mal richtig seinem Killerinstinkt in Low-Gebieten nach. Mein Gott, ist halt so. Was ich nicht verstehe, ist einen Low-Level Spieler minuntenlang zu verfolgen, ihn "mehrfach" umzuklatschen, danach noch zu verspotten und auf der Leiche zu warten, am besten noch in stealth, da er ja sonst noch eine Bedrohung darstellen könnte. Aber jeder wie er meint.


----------



## Tpohrl (10. August 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Nekrophilie :-)



 der war gut! Da hat doch der gute Dandolor nen 2 Jahre alten Threat ausgegraben^^

Zum Thema.., es war leider schon immer normal das in der Scherbenwelt an den Türmen, camping zum Alltag gehörte. Das ist heute ja schon viel weniger geworden, den die meisten besitzen so viel anstand sich nicht an Opfern zu vergreifen. Und sollte man tatsächlich mal auf einen Vertreter dieser aussterbenden Spezies treffen, hilft meist eine kurze Pause, das demjenigen so langweilig wird und er des Weges zieht und glaub mir das passiert schnell denn dem ist ja schon langweilig


----------



## xynlovesit (10. August 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> Hier wird nun wirklich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. Ein zitieren eines Zitats und die zugehörige Zerpflückung in die Einzelteile. Aber es ist ja das große Sommerloch.



Quatsch, du bist hier einfach im World of Warcraft Forum, sobald du einmal hier was falsches sagst, dann sind die Haie gleich da, haha, aber ja so ist das, oder das du denkst das sie so ein Stuecken zu deiner Familie oder so gehoeren , ne. Die lachen dich alle hier im Forum aus , die lachen dir rotzfrech ins Gesicht, aber ich bin der Schwarze Hai unter den ganzen Weissen hier. 

Wenn dir mir bloed kommen, dann komm ich den noch bloeder, so leicht lass ich mich hier nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## Fedaykin (10. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Quatsch, du bist hier einfach im World of Warcraft Forum, sobald du einmal hier was falsches sagst, dann sind die Haie gleich da, haha, aber ja so ist das, oder das du denkst das sie so ein Stuecken zu deiner Familie oder so gehoeren , ne. Die lachen dich alle hier im Forum aus , die lachen dir rotzfrech ins Gesicht, aber ich bin der Schwarze Hai unter den ganzen Weissen hier.
> 
> Wenn dir mir bloed kommen, dann komm ich den noch bloeder, so leicht lass ich mich hier nicht unterkriegen.



Interessante Einstellung 

P.S. Du liebst Stromberg, oder?


----------



## xynlovesit (10. August 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Interessante Einstellung
> 
> P.S. Du liebst Stromberg, oder?




Das war schon immer so, als ich 2007-2008 hier im World of Warcraft Forum aktiv war, da gings auch so zur Sache, man darf ja am besten gar nichts mehr sagen. Aber seitdem macht mir das nichts mehr, sollen'se doch sagen, was sie wollen. Sobald einer ueber 2,9k Raiting im 2v2 Arena auf Stormscale war, der darf mir was sagen, aber alle drunter, nichts  

und ja


----------



## Fedaykin (10. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Das war schon immer so, als ich 2007-2008 hier im World of Warcraft Forum aktiv war, da gings auch so zur Sache, man darf ja am besten gar nichts mehr sagen. Aber seitdem macht mir das nichts mehr, sollen'se doch sagen, was sie wollen. Sobald einer ueber 2,9k Raiting im 2v2 Arena auf Stormscale war, der darf mir was sagen, aber alle drunter, nichts
> 
> und ja



Versteh dich voll und ganz. Es ist streckenweise sehr schwierig hier im buffed.de Forum, wobei es sich in den letzten Jahren ein wenig gebessert hat. Solange es noch nicht das Niveau der offiziellen Foren erreicht hat, geht es uns hier noch einigermaßen gut.

Und schön: Stromberg ist Kult!


----------



## xynlovesit (10. August 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und schön: Stromberg ist Kult!



Genau! Denn ich glaub mein  Hamster eh .. ehh, ehh..


----------

